# League of Extraordinary (calling all players ;))



## Karl Green (Dec 15, 2004)

PBP game is Here

Rouges Gallery is Here


'LEAGUE OF THE EXTRAORDINARIES'

Ok so after a long absence I am re-launching this game. I am NOT sure who is all still interested in this game SO first I am going to call for those still interested, and then I will re-intro the world info.  

from this list…
Ferrix –*Amon* changeling Rogue/Telepath
Keia –*Azreal* Half-celestial male Paladin/War Mage
Biblton – *Fury* Warforged Monk/Fighter
taltzu52 – *Neville Rathbone* human male Ranger/Rogue
ShaggySpellsword – *Marcus Calvani* human male Cleric (of the Silver Flame)/Urban Ranger 4
Blue_Genie – have to re-look through my thread to see what he was going to do… sorry 
MatrexsVigil – *Enden* human male Artificer/Swashbuckler
Slippshade – *Bale Kell* human male Hexblade/Sorceror
…to reply if they are still interested. After a couple of days I will re-open it to recruiting. 

NOW then basic character creations stuff  Re-posting, just in case…
*Character Level*: 4th (all classes from PHB 3.5, Eberron, Complete Warrior, Divine, Arcane and from the Expanded Psionic Handbook but only from the SRD as that is all I have access to. Also variant classes from the Unearthed Arcana from pg. 47-58 and the variant Specialist Spellcasters from pg. 47-58 are also all allowed). 
*Skills and Feats changes*: All characters get +2 skill points/level (so 8 at first, 2 points after that) and while I am not changing the skill level max, or changing prohibited skills, cross-classes skills only cost 1pt/rank (so a 4th Paladin/Sorcerer could purchase up to 3 ranks of Spot for 3 skill points). Hero Feats are gained each level, with a bonus feat (for 2) at 1st level (so fourth level characters, with no other bonuses would start with 5 heroic feats).
*Attribute Buy*: 40 points (remember bonus at 4th level). Nothing below 8 or above 18 without racial adjustments though. 
*Gestalt*: two character classes BUT locked. I will allow players to buy prestige class abilities as feats. The prerequisite for the "feat" is the character level needed to acquire the ability through normal minimum class & prestige class advancement i.e. if your character wanted the "Impromptu Sneak Attack 1/day" ability of the Arcane Trickster (a 3rd level prestige class ability), you'd be able to get it with a feat at 8th level. (To get into the Arcane Trickster prestige class you need at minimum 5 levels of wizard to cast 3rd level spells and 3 levels of rogue to get the +2d6 sneak attack, then the 3rd level prestige ability would bring the character level of 8th because of Gestalt)
*Racial stuff*: all in the base book and Eberron. I also encourage someone to play either an Aasimar, Teifling or Half-Dragon (or even something weirder like a Gnoll or a Werewolf or an Undying). I don’t want LOTS of crazy races BUT I do want/encourage at least 1 (and maybe 2 max). 
*Wealth*: this one I am going to hold up a bit. I think I will only let you start with 500gp to purchase whatever you want (normal gear and equipment, some minor magic) and ALL other gear will be assigned by me depending on your background story and ECL. Otherwise who would ever be able to afford an Air-Gallon  naw I think my initial thought is this… Generally I want the players to have their own abilities and they do not need to rely on equipment (as much, but again their could be an minor artifact in the group). 
*Action Point Expanded from Unearth Arcana* pg. 122-124. I don’t think that stuff is open content so I can’t post them here but I think I can post their ‘names’ so here they are… the first ones were SPECIAL ACTIONS: ‘Activate Class Ability’, ‘Boost Defense’, 'Emulate Feat’, 'Extra Attack', 'Spell Boost', 'Spell Recall', 'Stabilize'. Then there are the IMPROVE FEATS: 'Blind-Fight', 'Combat Expertise', 'Dodge', 'Improve Critical', 'Improved Initiative', 'Metamagic Feat', 'Power Attack', 'Spell Penetration' Also I will be giving bonus points during the game. 
*Reputation* from Unearthed Arcana (good ideas)
*ECL up to +3* just ignoring up to three ECL, and giving those without any something else (and if you are a lower ECL then get a smaller bonus of stuff). Again want to make this balanced to a points so this is where we could get some kind of ‘power’ or ‘artifact/magic’ This ‘boosted’ would depend on the ECL. If someone wants a half-dragon, then it is +3, but if the highest is only a +1 well then the bonus does not need to be as much. This is also where I could give special abilities (the Changeling with Chameleon powers, the Warforged with artifacts grafted into this body, the perfect thief or warrior with some special abilities like high level thief abilities or multiattack, etc or someone would get a minor artifact). 
* As an example, let’s say that one player is going to be a Half-Dragon (+3ECL) and another is playing a Human. I give the Half-Dragon some magic, etc that would be up to a 3rd or 4th level character (an extra 2,200gp to 3,900gp). The human character just wants more magic, so I could either boost him all the way to that of a 7th level character an extra 18,500gp) or it could be partial bonus OR maybe even maybe a spell that has been cast on him with permanency or a permanent tattoo magic worth so much GP, etc. Grant him a particular magic item that is over that basic limit or a ‘leveling’ 
* Hit Points* Max at first level, then…
D4 =3
D6=4
D8=6
D10=8
D12=10

House Rule/Errata I will be using (off the top of my head)…
Stabilize at negative Hit Points = to your Constitution score before death.
Spell Penetration adds +2, and Improved Spell Penetration adds +4 to your roll to overcome Spell Resistance.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2004)

Must have missed this, it was on the General RPG Board too right?

Yeah, what are you looking for?

And abilities that no one else in the world would have would be awesome!

I vote Gestalt + High Point Buy! I've seen Isida and Creamsteak use nearly identical 46 point buys for Gestalt characters.

What exactly are your thoughts on psionics?  I didn't fully understand your comments regarding them.

Kalashstar or Changeling Rogue/Psion all the way baby!
Or a monk/rogue


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

I like the sounds of this one.  I would go with bloodlines and/or other abilities.  Gesalt is cool and high point buy is fine, but it seems the the flavor of the game lends itself better to bloodlines and such.

Though I'd be happy with all of them  

Psionics would be very cool as well.  Maybe gestalt characters with the one side forced to be a psionic class, and with blood line flavor.  Pulpy goodness with strange above the normal people or heroes.

Way too cool!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

On a side note . . . 

either of you interested in playing in a MnM game that I'm currently running (yes, I'm shamelessly recruiting players - of course only the ones that I love their posting style   )

Keia


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2004)

My votes on things to make the game truly pulpy AND Extraordinary would be thus:

I think Gesalt lower level characters would be more interesting than high level single class characters.  Most folks have played PCs at 8th - 10th level before, but probably very few have ever had a chance to play Gesalt.  This would be a cool chance to try it out.

I would make stat buy higher (36 or 40 would be cool).

I would give out many more feats.  Feats are what truly make characters different and special from each other, so if you give out more feats, characters will become more extraordinary.  I'd say give out a feat at EVERY character level with 2 feats at 1st (and this doesn't include the free feats that fighters, wizards, humans, monks etc get as part of their class levels).  This probably won't cause too much of a problem because PbP games tend to move along so slowly that it'll be months before a number of your feats every actually come up.

Because there are no prestige classes as you said if the game goes Gesalt, I'd allow players to buy prestige class abilities as feats.  The prerequisite for the "feat" is the character level needed to acquire the ability through normal minimum class & prestige class advancement

I.E. if your character wanted the "Impromptu Sneak Attack 1/day" ability of the Arcane Trickster (a 3rd level prestige class ability), you'd be able to get it with a feat at 11th level.  (To get into the Arcane Trickster prestige class you need at minimum 5 levels of wizard to cast 3rd level spells and 3 levels of rogue to get the +2d6 sneak attack, then the 3rd level prestige ability would bring the character to 11th level at minimum.)

The reason why I'm include this rule is because there are hundreds of special abilities that are out there that could easily be feats and be fun to use, but which we usually never get a chance to use.  I know that I personally would love to some day use the Drunken Master's ability to make up to a 90 degree turn while charging, but I realize the odds of me ever playing a Drunken Master are slim.  This game would allow players to grab those special abilities they've always wanted to try out but never got the chance.  Since this specific game is supposed to be involving characters a lot more twinked than normal, this allowance would be great fun.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Karl! I am very interested in joining this group if possible. 

As for ideas, I think DEFCON's thoughts on additional feats combined with a high point buy, some less-than-standard characters that bend the rules a bit (I would love to play your "perfect thief"), and additional action points would give a great feel. I do have the Midnight books, and the Heroic Paths thing might work well, but I don't have UA yet, so can't comment on its contents. Maybe I will pick it up today.

I agree with your reluctance regarding the hero/anti-hero, though. It could make things tricky. That being said, I would be happy to try it either way. So long as the companions have a good reason to stick together and work towards common goals, I don't see a problem getting it to work.

I have to confess that I am ignorant about the term "Gestalt" as used here, anyone care to expand on it for me?


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 15, 2004)

I am very interested.  Though I must admit, I don't own Unearthed Arcana, but I live for those comics.  The hero/anti-hero thing may yet work, if we all keep in mind the flavor of the comics, and if I recall as well, they were mostly being coerced or blackmailed into compliance anyway.  Nice idea for party cohesion, huh?  

I'll leave the crunch to you guys, and if I don't own the appropriate materials, I'll simply bow out.  I'm wondering if there's a sliding scale out there to have an effective character level penelty that boosts some stats and feats.  Similar to a racial package, but not really.  That will allow for a variety of experience versus crack stats, much like Quartermain vs. Hyde.  Making sense?

I'll be watching!

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 15, 2004)

I just picked up UA and glanced through it. The Gestalt thing could work well. Also, I went back and thumbed through my LEG books, and I am starting to think it could be a bunch of fun to go more on the anti-hero path. Like taitzu mentioned, you would have to find a good method to get the party to need to cooperate, but it might make for a great dynamic.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 15, 2004)

I think Defcon nailed a really fun way to play. Though I wouldn't mind adding in the Midnight bloodlines idea as well.

Oh and I would definately like to be added to the list of those that would like to join the game.  I have been iching to play a Cleric of the Undying Court.  

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm lots of these ideas, lots of good stuff. Excuse my rambling as I form these ideas 

I am thinking about high attribute buy at least 36 maybe 40. I like the idea of more Feats also, and the whole ‘Get a feat at every level’ and maybe a bonus extra one at 1st level (so humans would start with 3)

I am leaning towards a mix of heroes and anti-heroes. Everyone will have to accept that as player in the game they have work together, no backstabbing or stealing from each other, plotting against them, etc (and if you are playing a anti-hero you have to give me the reason why you have agreed to work for the league, something good and you go to play it out. Something that would make you loyal to your party, maybe not the government)

BUT back to character creation. One suggested I really liked was the whole sliding scale of different unique abilities. Still forming the idea, but the basics would be; each character is 4th or 5th level base WITH something extra (here is where it gets complex). I am debating something like a +4ECL or equivalent… MORE attribute points (or maybe one well above 18), Gestalt or Bloodlines for those who want it (but only to a certain level of ability), a powerful magic item or weapon, more feats, racial package (a half-dragon, a werewolf), or some other unique ability? Something like that… NOW that would take a bit more work… grrr should just run it in M&M  hehe just kidding. 

Gestalt and/or Bloodlines/Heroic Paths would be pretty easy compared to this way BUT making everyone REALLY unique could be very cool. Maybe want I should do is ‘Choice one of the following packages’ and have a number of packages written up. Only one person can choice each one. So one would be Gestalt, one would be Bloodline, one be a Racial package (half-dragon and/or werewolf), one would be a non-racial template, one would be ‘skill and feat master’ with bonus to both and maybe a few extra attribute points, one with a minor artifact barer, etc 

The other way to do this is everyone to give me your ‘basic character’ and then we work to build the characters’ Template (whatever that template be… BUT I want them all to be different and special)

Hmm all good stuff. I _think_ that I have narrowed it down to one of the following two. What would people _prefer_ more (or is there one that would not work)… 

1.) Stuff that I am going to use no matter what - Attribute point buy 36-40 points (leaning toward 40). Bonus feats one every level (instead of every 3 levels) and a bonus Feat for all at 1st level (so humans start with 3). Starting level between 4th and 6th level. Not sure about this one yet. 

2.) Gestalt (maybe with some Heroic Paths mixed it to really throw everyone off). If I go this route I am strongly tempted to ‘lock’ the two classes BUT if I do that I will go with DEFCON-1’s idea and allow players to buy prestige class abilities as feats. The prerequisite for the "feat" is the character level needed to acquire the ability through normal minimum class & prestige class advancement i.e. if your character wanted the "Impromptu Sneak Attack 1/day" ability of the Arcane Trickster (a 3rd level prestige class ability), you'd be able to get it with a feat at 11th level. (To get into the Arcane Trickster prestige class you need at minimum 5 levels of wizard to cast 3rd level spells and 3 levels of rogue to get the +2d6 sneak attack, then the 3rd level prestige ability would bring the character to 11th level at minimum.)

3. Create a dozen or so ‘packages’ that the players could choose from (see below). You would create the basic character (race, classes, etc against starting level between 4th to 6th) and then pick ONE of packages (obviously some packages would require certain classes and races only which would be included in their descriptions). I sort of like this idea a bit ONLY because it would make character even more unique then Gestalt characters. 

Some example Eberron-type extraordinaries Packages (just beginning any additional suggestions would be appreciated)…

Genius Inventor from the Arcanix University, whose family was killed by Karnath raiders during the Last War. He then led a one-man war against them from his air-gallon, and continued even after the end of the war two years ago. Recently he was believed to have been killed, but the government of Breland knows he is alive and forcing him to work for them as they have hinted that they ‘should’ inform the Karnath government that he is still alive. (Artificer character class. Should maybe have lesser and maybe major Dragonmarks of House Cannith?? His big bonus might be an air-gallon or some other nifty artifacts and magical items)

The last werewolf (or bear or some other type) on Khorvaire, who is seeking sanctuary from the Inquisition of Thrane. Old and lonely (but very long lived so still looks real young), bitter and hardened by the world. Sometimes he/she must fight their animal instincts and desire to rip the throats out of fools (human. Maybe some levels in Ranger should be required)

Half-dragon (black or red, other colors open also) from Aronnessen. Exiled for his/her non-dragon blood and a brooding and angry person. Might be able to use breath weapon more then once a day (maybe it cost em' a temporary CON point or two to use it more then once). (Maybe has working wings; but only if no one picks the Celestial/Daemon package below)

The only criminal ever to escape from Deathold Island (he/she is such an exceptional human, gaining bonuses to his Attribute points, or maybe across the board having ALL 16’s or maybe - two 18’s, two 16’s and two 14’s or something like that. Also gaining even more bonus to his feats and skills) (human, maybe a level or two in Rogue required)

An intelligent undead character (template) that’s the result of a failed Karnath experiment to create a higher form of undead to command their legions. It developed free will and escaped. Think of sort of a Frankenstein's monster type of character, possibly with fits of barbarian-like rage. (undead qualities, some extra stuff, possibly super-human strength) (human or elf/half-elf, maybe require a level or two of Barbarian)

A man/woman inhabited by two merged spirits (to explain the Gestalt abilities), maybe with some other weird ability (like get two Will saves to resist Charm spells as both personalities would try and fight it off, etc). Maybe only to a certain level, i.e. if I start the game at 5th level, the Gestalt is locked into two classes until then. After that they are normal class advancement (so that multiclassing and prestige classes are opened up). Sometimes confused and argues with him/herself 

A man/woman with the blood of the Celestial or Daemon (Bloodline) running in their veils, gifted with a sword from their extra-dimensional parent…maybe with natural wings (angelic or demonic). OR maybe a Aasimar or Tiefling, with some extra abilities and gifts from their bloodline (human or elf/half-elf… maybe half-orc also)

A Warforge experiment with ‘certain’ artifacts grafted into it (think the big robot in Battlecashers; a couple of powerful magical affects already grafted onto his body; example of the Armblade and Crossbow attachment but so advanced that they are hidden and ‘pop-out’ on command when needed etc) (Warforged of course)

A Changeling with the ability not only to shapeshift, but also to change his/her color and shape even more, allowing them chameleon and polymorph like abilities (limited invisibility, many natural weapons as they turn their hands to claws or wall-crawling with spider like fibers on their hands. Faster swimming with webs they could form, bonus to Escape Artist as their bones mold and melt so easily. Maybe bonus movement or jumping with longer legs, etc) (Changeling of course)

...

If I allow Heroic Paths I will have to update them for 3.5 and maybe I will make them up to 10th level only or something. Plus I might add a few more ideas into them (maybe allowing them to be used more then ones a day)

Last notes, I have Unearthed Arcana (hey *taitzu52* don’t worry to much about not have the book, we can help ye out), Complete Warrior, Complete Divine and Complete Arcane. I don’t have any of the Book of Exalted Deeds or Veil Darkness I am afraid and so I am leery of lets much in from those books. Again the only classes I really don’t see working out at all are the oriental ones (they would just break certain ‘gene’ stuff for, plus the Samurai is terrible compared to the one in Oriental Adventures).

Thoughts, feedback and suggestions please !


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 16, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> On a side note . . .
> 
> either of you interested in playing in a MnM game that I'm currently running (yes, I'm shamelessly recruiting players - of course only the ones that I love their posting style   )
> 
> Keia




Totally! Which one  but I am alway ALWAY up for an M&M game


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Totally! Which one  but I am alway ALWAY up for an M&M game




Sort of an Avengers meets Exiles and Avengers Forever kinda game . . .

Outcasts Forever OOC Thread 

Outcasts Forever IC thread


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 16, 2004)

You guys have far more ideas of how to do the character creation than I would been able to put forward.   Some great ideas. 

I love the additional feats, and the templates you mentioned sound really interesting. I would be interested in the Perfect Thief, the Angelic Celestial, and the Calibretto-type warforged. I think the thief would be more of a anti-hero, forced to work with the group, where the others would be more inclined to join for normal reasons. This looks like a whole bunch of fun!


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Totally! Which one  but I am alway ALWAY up for an M&M game




move it Karl. Binary needs help.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 16, 2004)

I would really be into a game like this!

I think that these are all neat ideas, but I also think it might be smoother if we just pick one system to beef-up the characters with.  Like, every level feats, gestalts, and +2 skill points/lvl.  Or something...

I would love to play "The Chosen One" of a Talenta tribe, a young shaman who discovered an ancient buriel mound of the founder of an ancient powerful halfling sorcerer, he is posessed by the ancient force, as was fortold in some prophecy, and now wields the powers of both the spirits and of his ancestor's magic.  His power becomes too great for the tribe elders, so they send some political trouble his direction, forcing him to find unconventional allies (the league)to make his way back to freedom before he can complete the terms of his prophecy(Halfling Gestalt Sorcerer/Spirit Shaman)

Even if there is no room for me, at the very least, this should be a good read.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd be interested in the perfect thief, the last lycanthrope and the changeling as you posted them.

Other character types, I've been itching to play a rogue/psion with a high-flying type background, sort of the great socialite master thief.  I'd think a perfect warrior kind of character would fun too (thinking human fighter/psychic warrior maybe).  Another idea would be the "indestructible", a raging warrior monk (barbarian/monk, I know I know), quite the unique character though, harnessing the rage of the body and the serenity of the mind.  Or, since you really don't have a wizard archetype, perhaps a master of the mind psion/wizard type.

However I think it might be best to get a single system for the characters together, and then work out details for each one specifically.

6th level, Gestalt, 40 pnt buy, extra feats, extra skill points as a base-line?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi! Seems a fantastisk concept you got here.
I will gladly join. I can see there are many players, how many players are you allowing? I would be n.8 if i counted correctly.

From the list you made, I like the idea of the polymorphing changeling. dropping from the sealing with a sneak attack and a cloack of invisibility?? 
I'm not the most skilled one with creation process, so I im not a good help there.

Hope ther's a space for me.

Tor L'Tha


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Karl! Have you considered using the Reputation rules found in UA or something similar? Or would you prefer to just roleplay the characters noteriety/fame?


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

Gestalt character, psionic character, or angelic character for me.  Everything sounds so cool though - I want to play them all!!!  (okay maybe that's a bit too much, calming down now) 

Keia


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 16, 2004)

Add my hat to the ring (if there's still room).

Here are a few ideas for characters:

Kalashtar Psion:  This Kalashtar has a lot of problems.  His symbiosis was incomplete or damaged, and as a result he is living on two planes simultaneously on Eberron and Dal Quor.  He is an incredibly powerful psion, but his dislocation causes him to often ramble on in incomprehensible languages and hold conversations with beings who aren't there, and in general not have very much control over his abilities.  An additional problem is created in that his psionic abilities give him the power to recreate the world around him in the image of Dal Quor.  On top of that, he is being hunted by his former extra-dimensional slave-masters who want their favorite pet back.  His journey could be learning how to seperate his two realities, and function like a normal kalashtar, and being more accepted by society, while finally putting an end to his former captors.

Hive-mind insect swarm gestalt barbarian-rogue:  OK, this is a bit of a sick one, and I haven't worked out the mechanics of it.  The character is actually the hive mind of a swarm creature of some kind, with the ability to take humanoid form (writhing statue of maggots, anyone).  He/she/it was the experiment of a mad wizard, whom I later accidentally killed (or was it accidental?)  He/she/it is drivin by instinct and the need for survival, but has started to become intrigued with humanoids and their strange behaviors (emotions, nations, etc...).  He has the ability to change into his swarm shape at will, which gives him great rogue-ish abilities, and he also gets agitated easily (hence the barbarian).

Radiant Idol (no character class):  Elessa is an angel that has been banished from Syrania and condemned to spend enternity on the Material Plane.  Her crime was that of trying to impart forbidden knowledge to the inhabitants of Eberron.  She is obsessed with being worshipped by mortals and is secretly using the group as a way to increase her flock.  Her ultimate desire is to return to Syrania, but she realizes that this will probably take her at least a few milennia.  In the meantime she is interested in finding distractions and keeping herself entertained in this drab, dull world.

Ooh, ooh, one more.  Human. Barbarian/Reaping Mauler: Directly stolen from the upcoming Jet Li movie "Unleashed", this half-orc was raised by humans as basically a dog in a cage.  He has no understanding of culture and behavior, and has been trained only to kill and protect his master.  He is calm and controllable when he is wearing his collar.  When someone takes it off (he can't take it off himself yet) he kills, and kills extremely efficiently.  He has no morals, ethics or inhibitions.  His journey is learning who he really is and becoming fully human and trusting the people around him who care about him and want him to grow.

Let me know what you think.  As I don't have the ECS book with me at the moment, I can't make them any more specific at the moment.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 16, 2004)

One thing that existed in LoEG that we haven't covered are the more subtle members of the group.  Many of the concepts here are appropriately "over the top", but the main characters of the comics were Harker and Quartermain, neither of which had any signifigant powers (other than oodles of Willpower).  Perhaps a juxtoposition of the totally crack and the seemingly mundane may be a neat roleplaying foil.  Much of the "pulp" element seemed to be that the characters were mere shells of their former selves.  Ideas?


Am I just babbling?

TZ


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 16, 2004)

Brief character concepts would be:

1. Shulassakar: The Feathered Servants  
Background is listed here:  http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ebds/20040920a

2. One of the Deathless.  Lich type positive energy creature.  (Goes with my cleric of the undying court idea.)

3. A medium that can channel a great Valenar hero, giving amazing combat abilities, but also takes on the characteristics of there ancestor, when possessed.

I will expand more later.

As for the character creation, I would stick to one form.  Use your established baseline 40pt buy extra feats...etc.  Then let everyone take one extra special thing for there characters: artifact, outsider type, extra skills, bloodlines...whatever.

Hopefully that will be easier to balance.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess I"d better throw my hat in the ring insofar as concepts:

I like the Artificer concept, althogh the one thing I'd avoid is Cannith affiliation.  I'd push this conept over the edge and make him a total outcast of proper soceity, and technocratic sociopath.  This would be a perfect anti-hero a la Nemo.  Point pinky to corner of mouth and repeat after me, "One millllion dollars..."

A more heroic concept would be, "The Great Detective", very Ebberon anyways.  I'm thinking that a human with bard levels would work, possibly without the perform element.  Pump the perceptive skills through the roof, and get to it.  I'd have to look at the Eberron prestiege class again to see if it's worth it.  I see a lot of psionics floating around, and they would match this concept well, but alas, I do not own the book.  So feel free to steal this, or any concept from me!

Another terribly LoEG concept would be a broken ranger.  A famed explorer who disappeared into the wilds of Xen'drik, left for dead, returns to the modern world.  Time has ravaged his body, but he is still a wealth of skill and intent.  Maybe a human with aging effects on his statline?  My intent would to make this a saving throw machine.  Levels of Extreme Explorer might be great, but I'm not sure how you'll be using Action Points in a PBP.  Ideas?

As you can see, most of my concepts are fairly conventional.  Don't get me wrong, if nobody plays "the last werewolf", I may just snatch it up.  But my point is, what kind of balance will there be for characters without truly exceptional powers?  Am I just free to crunch and just keep it to myself?  Do I want to?  Still making sense?  Lemme know!

TZ


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're still accepting people, I'd love to join.  I don't have much background with games on this forum, but I've been playing over on RPOL for about half a year now.  ^^

 I'm interested in the lonely werecreature, the super-changeling, and genius inventor.  I have yet to play Eberron, but I do own the book.

 I'm all for the buckets full of extra goodness you're dishing out.  Nothing beats swimming in feats, gestalting, and bonus powers!

 Thanks!

 -P.C.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 16, 2004)

taitzu,

Your making sence.  It is a lot of fun playing the "ordinary guy" in a bunch of superpowered stuff.  It really makes you use your head and not depend so much on your abilities.

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> A Warforge experiment with ‘certain’ artifacts grafted into it (think the big robot in Battlecashers; a couple of powerful magical affects already grafted onto his body; example of the Armblade and Crossbow attachment but so advanced that they are hidden and ‘pop-out’ on command when needed etc) (Warforged of course)




OK, I thought about it today and decided I would love to play this character.
That would free up the Celestial and Thief examples for some other interested players. I love the examples you came up with.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 17, 2004)

OK lots more good stuff… it does seem most are most are comfortable with _just_ the Gestalt way  hehe like that is soooo weak. A few still like the idea but we seem to be in the minority. IF we go with Gestalt these are my initial thoughts (see below for some of the logic behind this and some more questions)… 

*Character Level*: 4th (all classes from PHB 3.5, Eberron, Complete Warrior, Divine, Arcane and from the Expanded Psionic Handbook but only from the SRD as that is all I have access to. Also variant classes from the Unearthed Arcana from pg. 47-58 and the variant Specialist Spellcasters from pg. 47-58 are also all allowed). 
*Skills and Feats changes*: All characters get +2 skill points/level (so 8 at first, 2 points after that) and while I am not changing the skill level max, or changing prohibited skills, cross-classes skills only cost 1pt/rank (so a 4th Paladin/Sorcerer could purchase up to 3 ranks of Spot for 3 skill points). Hero Feats are gained each level, with a bonus feat (for 2) at 1st level (so fourth level characters, with no other bonuses would start with 5 heroic feats).
*Attribute Buy*: 40 points (remember bonus at 4th level). Nothing below 8 or above 18 without racial adjustments though. 
*Gestalt*: two character classes BUT locked. I will allow players to buy prestige class abilities as feats. The prerequisite for the "feat" is the character level needed to acquire the ability through normal minimum class & prestige class advancement i.e. if your character wanted the "Impromptu Sneak Attack 1/day" ability of the Arcane Trickster (a 3rd level prestige class ability), you'd be able to get it with a feat at 8th level. (To get into the Arcane Trickster prestige class you need at minimum 5 levels of wizard to cast 3rd level spells and 3 levels of rogue to get the +2d6 sneak attack, then the 3rd level prestige ability would bring the character level of 8th because of Gestalt)
*Racial stuff*: all in the base book and Eberron. I also encourage someone to play either an Aasimar, Teifling or Half-Dragon (or even something weirder like a Gnoll or a Werewolf or an Undying). I don’t want LOTS of crazy races BUT I do want/encourage at least 1 (and maybe 2 max).  
*Wealth*: this one I am going to hold up a bit. I think I will only let you start with 500gp to purchase whatever you want (normal gear and equipment, some minor magic) and ALL other gear will be assigned by me depending on your background story and ECL. Otherwise who would ever be able to afford an Air-Gallon  naw I think my initial thought is this… Generally I want the players to have their own abilities and they do not need to rely on equipment (as much, but again their could be an minor artifact in the group). 
*Action Point Expanded from Unearth Arcana* pg. 122-124. I don’t think that stuff is open content so I can’t post them here but I _think_ I can post their ‘names’ so here they are…  the first ones were SPECIAL ACTIONS: ‘Activate Class Ability’, ‘Boost Defense’, 'Emulate Feat’, 'Extra Attack', 'Spell Boost', 'Spell Recall', 'Stabilize'. Then there are the IMPROVE FEATS: 'Blind-Fight', 'Combat Expertise', 'Dodge', 'Improve Critical', 'Improved Initiative', 'Metamagic Feat', 'Power Attack', 'Spell Penetration' Also I will be giving bonus points during the game. 

Things I am still debating…
*Heroic Paths* I kind of get the feeling that the above is enough power and craziness for the player  but I am still debating about them
*Reputation* from Unearthed Arcana (good ideas)

House Rule/Errata I will be using (off the top of my head)…
*Stabilize* at negative Hit Points = to your Constitution score before death.
*Spell Penetration* adds +2, and *Improved Spell Penetration* adds +4 to your roll to overcome Spell Resistance. 

Last but not least… number of players. WOW when I first thought this up I was not overly sure who would be interested and I was thinking around four players and starting around 6th level. I will definitely move the number up to six and I will have to think about more, but this is why I moved the starting level down to 4th. With a bit of a lower level, I can handle a few more players (6-8) without drastically changing the power levels of the evildoers. Of course this lowers the ECL that we can handle… 

SOO some initial thoughts on this… how about just ignoring up to three ECL, and giving those without any something else (and if you are a lower ECL then get a smaller bonus of stuff). Again want to make this balanced to a points so _this_ is where we could get some kind of ‘power’ or ‘artifact/magic’ This ‘boosted’ would depend on the ECL. If someone wants a half-dragon, then it is +3, but if the highest is only a +1 well then the bonus does not need to be as much. This is also where I could give special abilities (the Changeling with Chameleon powers, the Warforged with artifacts grafted into this body, the perfect thief or warrior with some special abilities like high level thief abilities or multiattack, etc or someone would get a minor artifact). 

As an example, let’s say that one player is going to be a Half-Dragon (+3ECL) and another is playing a Human. I give the Half-Dragon some magic, etc that would be up to a 3rd or 4th level character (an extra 2,200gp to 3,900gp). The human character just wants more magic, so I could either boost him all the way to that of a 7th level character an extra 18,500gp) or it could be partial bonus OR maybe even maybe a spell that has been cast on him with permanency  or a permanent tattoo magic worth so much GP, etc. Grant him a particular magic item that is over that basic limit or a ‘leveling’ 

I will see what I can to get everyone who has expressed interested in BUT I can't promise that, let me work this all out some stuff… for now it is closed though cause I think I have nine or ten people interested right now  

With this many it might just be easiest to go for the Gestalts, and no repeating of the double-class be (so ONLY one Fighter/Soulknife there please). I would prefer a maximum of two (maybe 3) freaky non-standard races. OH yea for the 'normal' everyday man, I have some ideas for that also that we can talk. I think that would really kick @$$. Special abilities, extra magic etc I will work out as we develop the characters.

Sorry more rambling in this post  but if you want to start putting your characters together I would be interested to see what they might look like.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 17, 2004)

Awesome, Karl. I will try to get my Warforged up this weekend.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 17, 2004)

kewl... and the Warforged is 'claimed' 

NOW I don't mind multiple Humans, Elves, Dwarves, etc but I would to maybe limit the races from Eberron to one so that they can really shine in their area, but I this is not 'LOCKED' yet so give me some reasons and I will be flexible


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 17, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> A more heroic concept would be, "The Great Detective", very Ebberon anyways.  I'm thinking that a human with bard levels would work, possibly without the perform element.  Pump the perceptive skills through the roof, and get to it.  I'd have to look at the Eberron prestiege class again to see if it's worth it.  I see a lot of psionics floating around, and they would match this concept well, but alas, I do not own the book.  So feel free to steal this, or any concept from me!
> 
> Another terribly LoEG concept would be a broken ranger.  A famed explorer who disappeared into the wilds of Xen'drik, left for dead, returns to the modern world.  Time has ravaged his body, but he is still a wealth of skill and intent.  Maybe a human with aging effects on his statline?  My intent would to make this a saving throw machine.  Levels of Extreme Explorer might be great, but I'm not sure how you'll be using Action Points in a PBP.  Ideas?
> 
> TZ




Hey TZ, I remember you saying you don't have UA and I was thinking there are some kewl ideas there for varient there (although your other two are cool also), For the Detective there is the Sage Bard and the Urban Ranger who would both be really good for that one.

You asked about Action Points but I don't quite understand what you are asking? I want to expand the Action Point uses to include those found in UA which we will work out something so you know what they all are


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 17, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> kewl... and the Warforged is 'claimed'




Quick question. Do you think I should go so far in my modification to make the character "large" in size, or stick within the racial norms?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 17, 2004)

Lets hold him to medium to start and then depending on what 'extras' I give out we can modify him then (it should be ok but I want to make sure first with all the other stuff and see most of the other character before I am 100%)


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't want to step on anyone's toes so am I the only one really gunning for the genius inventor/artificer?  If someone else is, I'd gladly move to the lonely werecreature or super-changeling.

 Karl, how are you determining who gets in?  ^^  

 -P.C.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is the idea I think I want to go with:

Marcus Calvani:  A former priest-warrior of the Silver Flame, kicked out of the church and branded a heritic when he started noticing clues that led to him discovering corruption at the highest levels.  Marcus was nown for ferreting out and dealing with Karrnathi-instigated demonic possesions in the largest of Thrane's cities during the war.  The evil Silver Flame priests that he crossed regularly send out assassins of various description to take him down.  Calvani's been living in Sharn since the end of the War doing what he can to fight demonic influences in the city, and helping people out in general.  Joins the League because they offer protection from the wrath of the Church of the Silver Flame and resources to find proof of the corruption an clear his name.  Marcus remains faithful to his religion, but avoids other practitioners, as all of them, good and evil, think he has fallen from the graces of the Flame and turned enemy.  Sometimes he suspects this of himself.  (Cleric w/ Smite and aura of courage instead of turning/Urban Ranger)

This way I can be the group healer, and it fits a little better with the feel of the campaign than the halfling.  Stats coming soon.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 17, 2004)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> I don't want to step on anyone's toes so am I the only one really gunning for the genius inventor/artificer?  If someone else is, I'd gladly move to the lonely werecreature or super-changeling.
> 
> Karl, how are you determining who gets in?  ^^
> 
> -P.C.




I would like people to play what they want SOOO if someone has a strong feeling for it AND asks for it first as it were I think there are enough options that it should be ok. Unless some else wants the Inventor type he is yours


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 17, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Here is the idea I think I want to go with:
> Marcus Calvani:  (Cleric w/ Smite and aura of courage instead of turning/Urban Ranger)
> This way I can be the group healer, and it fits a little better with the feel of the campaign than the halfling.  Stats coming soon.




Sounds cool... like the combo idea...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 17, 2004)

So we've got a warforged juggernaut type, a cleric/ranger type, and one for a super artificer guy.

Karl, what do you think about the barbarian/monk idea? Slightly unorthodox, perhaps he is both chaotic and lawful (detecting and reacting to spells as both).  I think a were-creature here would be absolutely perfect, I think a were-badger would be really fun for this.

Although it seems we have a good set of fighter type guys...

A changeling rogue-psion would be quite interesting, and it's something that's been in my head for a long time.  I might want to shoot for the abilities of the chameleon PrC which was in the Races of Destiny preview.

My preferences lead me to the first one's dual embodiment of chaos and law.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 17, 2004)

I am seeing Marcus Calvani as a bit of a private eye who happens to be able to do exorcisms.  Inspired by dark urban heroes with mystical abilities such as Constantine or Angel.  Just hand him a Silver Flame holy symbol, a bow, and a crime to solve!

For gear, should we just post our 500gp gear list, and put little stars next to items we think should be upgraded a bit, or should we just include a wishlist at the end or something?  The only expensive magic item I am craving right now is a glamoured mithril breastplate or chain shirt.  I'd like to wear armor without LOOKING like I'm wearing armor.

Anyway, look for stat write-up tomorrow sometime.  I am really excited with this idea!


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> So we've got a warforged juggernaut type, a cleric/ranger type, and one for a super artificer guy.
> 
> Karl, what do you think about the barbarian/monk idea? Slightly unorthodox, perhaps he is both chaotic and lawful (detecting and reacting to spells as both).  I think a were-creature here would be absolutely perfect, I think a were-badger would be really fun for this.




heeh sounds very interesting... with 6-8 playres I think there will be a couple of good fighter types but can always use more. IF you like this one taht would be pretty interesting...





			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> A changeling rogue-psion would be quite interesting, and it's something that's been in my head for a long time.  I might want to shoot for the abilities of the chameleon PrC which was in the Races of Destiny preview.
> My preferences lead me to the first one's dual embodiment of chaos and law.




I think which ever one you want to go with would be fine with me


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 17, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Anyway, look for stat write-up tomorrow sometime.  I am really excited with this idea!





very kewl... I look forward to him


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 17, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> You asked about Action Points but I don't quite understand what you are asking? I want to expand the Action Point uses to include those found in UA which we will work out something so you know what they all are




My main question is how the dynamics of action points would play out in a PBP.  Usually, in tabletop, we look at our rolls and say, "Aw, snap!!  I'm (1-6) points away from success!  I blow an action point."  So mainly, how will this, and other rolling conventions play out?

As far as my character goes, I would really like to do the broken ranger.  Will you allow me to take an aging stat package, i.e. -1 physicals for +1 mentals? 

Reputation sounds exactly like what I'd like to go for, kinda like Snake Pliskin's, "I heard you were dead."  Other than that, I'm loading up on skills and defence, and as Slip said, "playing the normal guy".  Hopefully, my roleplaying will make it worthwhile.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 17, 2004)

Karl, I think I'd like to go with the insane Kalashtar character idea.  I'm thinking that he might work better as a wilder, rather than a psion.  Psion is too much about control and concentration, and this guy is barely hanging on by thread to sanity.

I'd obviously would not play him too disruptively, but he should definitely be one of the strange ones of the group.

What if I played him more like a Phoenix/Dark Phoenix character?  A Kalashtar who is inhabited by an immensely powerful creature from Dol Quor who is slowly taking over his personality?  That could also lead to some interesting side stories of weird things happening while he sleeps (as his sublimated personality is given free reign).  This is all very standard comic book stuff.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 17, 2004)

Do you have any problems with the Swashbuckler core class from Complete Warrior?  I'm growing attached to it!  Also, being the artificer that I am, how are you doing past items I may have created for myself?

 -P.C.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 17, 2004)

I was about to work on the changeling character, and noticed that i dont really have the time to play another character for now. 

This will sure be a good read.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> My main question is how the dynamics of action points would play out in a PBP.  Usually, in tabletop, we look at our rolls and say, "Aw, snap!!  I'm (1-6) points away from success!  I blow an action point."  So mainly, how will this, and other rolling conventions play out?




Ah got you... well I am going to do it this way... Players will be making their roles for their character's (unless you want me to role for you or if I have to NPC you etc). If you want to spend a AP that round, you can. If you make the roll you record all of that. Like...

*I Attack the robe priest with my sword, Combat Expertise -2 to attack for +2 AC. Attack roll is 12 +4 -2 =14, spending an action point for +3 more so I got a 17. If I hit I do 1d8+3 damage =7 points.*

Make sense.  




			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> As far as my character goes, I would really like to do the broken ranger.  Will you allow me to take an aging stat package, i.e. -1 physicals for +1 mentals?
> 
> Reputation sounds exactly like what I'd like to go for, kinda like Snake Pliskin's, "I heard you were dead."  Other than that, I'm loading up on skills and defence, and as Slip said, "playing the normal guy".  Hopefully, my roleplaying will make it worthwhile.




Middle age? Sure you can go for that... an old crusty broken ranger... sounds great!


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Karl, I think I'd like to go with the insane Kalashtar character idea.
> ---
> What if I played him more like a Phoenix/Dark Phoenix character?




Sounds good to me... very kewl idea indeed


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Do you have any problems with the Swashbuckler core class from Complete Warrior?  I'm growing attached to it!  Also, being the artificer that I am, how are you doing past items I may have created for myself?
> 
> -P.C.




Swashbuckler is a fine class as are all the non-Oriental ones listed in CW, CD, and CA 

For your personal magic items you have created, go ahead and spend the XP for what you want and can create, and 'recorded' the gold it would cost (don't count it against your 500 starting gp). We will put that in later with your other boosts


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 18, 2004)

*Marcus Calvani*

*Marcus Calvani*: Male human Cleric/Urban Ranger 4 of the Silver Flame; 6000 XP; Medium humanoid; HD 4d8+4; hp 25; Init +3; Spd 30 ft.; AC 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10; Base Atk +4; Grp +6; Atk +X ranged (1d8+2, bow of some description) or +6 melee (1d4+1/18-20, alchemical silver kukri) or +6 melee (1d8+3/x3 cold iron warhammer); SA Exorcism Domain Ability 5/day, Favored Enemy: Outsiders (Evil) +2, Smite Evil 1/day, Combat Style: Archery(Rapid Shot); SQ Cast [Good] spells +1 CL, Wild Empathy +4, Aura of Courage, Animal Companion (Arrow the Hound Dog); AL NG; AP 7; SV Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +7; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 15.

_Skills and Feats_: Concentration +8 (+12 casting defensively), Diplomacy +7, Gather Information +9, Hide +7 (+8 in low illumination), Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (religion) +7, Knowledge (the planes) +7, Move Silently +7, Search +4, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +6, Spot +7, Speak Language (Abyssal, Infernal); Endurance, Urban Tracking, Combat Casting, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Ranged Smite Evil, Action Surge, Silver Smite.

_Languages:_ Abyssal, Infernal, Common.

Cleric Spells per Day (5/5/4) DC 13+spell level; Caster Level 4 ([Good] CL 5); Domains: Exorcism and Good.

Ranger Spells per Day (1) DC 13+spell level; Caster Level 2 ([Good] CL 3).

Possessions: Cold iron warhammer, alchemical silver kukri, arrows (60), darkweave explorers outfit (black leather Boots, black leather breeches, dirty grey workmans shirt, darkweave cassock, leather belt, darkweave mantel, 1 thick leather glove, 1 archers glove), ID papers w/ portrait (Marcus Calvani), signet ring (House ir'Calvani), spell component pouch, 2 platinum rings, belt pouch, MW manacles, amazing lock, 1 pp, 8 gp, 9 sp, 10 cp. 

Stuff I still need: Armor (light armor of some description, preferably Mithril breatplate w/glamoured property so it doesn't look like armor or a mithril chain chirt so I can wear it beneath my cassock.)  A bow (this is my weapon of choice (Base cost for a non-MW [Str 14] Comp LB is 500 gp: so I couldn't afford one.)  Fever Iron holy symbol (If I must I will buy a normal one, but these are sweet and stylish for any exorcist on the go!) and anything else fun a cool that you can think of for a character such as this.

Age: 32, Height: 6’2”, Weight 168 lbs. Hair: White w/ one dark brown streak and dark brown eyebrows/goutee, Eyes: Blue.

Marcus Calvani is the seventh son of the seventh son of what used to be known as the ir'Calvani noble house of Thrane.  When the Theocracy gained power, the ir'Calvani family declared for the Church and turned over many of their belongings and wealth to the Silver Flame.  In return, the Church of the Silver Flame rewarded the Calvani house with riches and power within the fledgling government.  Marcus' auspiscious birth came with it an early obvious power: It was clear to all the Flame spoke to him.  Marcus trained with the priests and seemed a very quick study, learning many things about the religion, as well as how to interact with and play the politics of the church.  These two talents earned him a prestigous position with the Inquisition during the war, ferreting out possesed officials and turn-coat clergy during the last years of the Last War.  It was during this period that a face-off with a vile fiend of posession effected Marcus in a strange way and turned nearly all of his hair white, save his facial hair and one streak down the middle.  

In Thrane, Marcus' popularity and fame grew as he uncovered and helped to handle a number of high-profile posessions and rings of corruption.  Marcus was so good at his job, he began noticing a stream of connections with the posessions, and finally, began linking them with corrupted officials in some of the highest church positions.  When these powerful priests realised that he was on to them, they turned against Calvani, claiming that he had fell prey to the call of the dark flame, had delved too deeply into the dark lore of demons and devils and found vile power there.  They branded him a heritic and sent team after team of Silver Flame faithful after him, in order to apprehend or kill him.  Marcus, never meaning to kill the Silver Flame expeditions to get him, nevertheless accidentilally did a few of them in, and feels very guilty about this fact.  The failure of his Church to protect him from this corruption and the fact that he has been forced to kill good men or be killed haunts him to this day.

Marcus took refuge in the only place big enough to hide him, Sharn.  Not ever abandoning his faith in the Silver Flame, Marcus continued to do what he did best, working now for the common denizen of Sharn, protecting all those who need protection, especially from the vile plots of demons and devils.  Occasionally, a Silver Flame faithful will hear of him and attack him, hoping to do the Flame's bidding and bring his to justice.  Marcus always tries to explain himself, but inevitably is forced to incapacitate or run away from his attackers.

Marcus, growing tired of these attempts at his life has decided to get his life back.  An orginization, recognizing his extraordinary abilities, has approached him, offering information and resources to protect him from these attackers, and eventually helping find proof that will condemn those who falsely accused him and clear his good name.  So long as the goals of this orginization aren't wholly evil, Marcu is willing to play along, working toward the greater good as he sees it: the Clensing of the Church of Thrane, and his restoration as a part of it.

Marcus is a tall, slightly lanky individual with a fairly haunted, but placid look to him.  He wear his hair long, tied into a ponytail with spare bowstrings.  He keeps his beard close-cropped and neat.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2004)

Christmas party tomorrow, will get a character up either sunday or monday latest.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> *Marcus Calvani*: Male human Cleric/Urban Ranger 4 of the Silver Flame




He looks great. As for equipment, we will get that once I see most of the players. The 500gp is just for non-magical, non-special stuff (backpack, food, rope, normal clothing, riding horse, etc). I am pretty sure you can have the mailshirt or breastplate with glamour and strength bow should all be fine.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

Ops forgot your other questions and a couple of oomments...



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> *Marcus Calvani*: Male human Cleric/Urban Ranger 4 of the Silver Flame
> 
> Wild Empathy +4




Urban Ranger only gets half his level for Wild Empathy 



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> _Skills and Feats_: Ranged Smite Evil (from BoED, let's me smite with ranged weapons. Is this okay?)




Sure this should be ok.



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Domains: Exorcism (How often can you use the Exorcism domain ability?)




Hmm read it again myself... I would say _either_ it is once a day or it uses one of your "Turning" per day. Thoughts?


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 18, 2004)

Everything is going well for my Warforged. I do have some questions, but I will ask tomorrow along with getting up a first draft.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 19, 2004)

So, with the artificer, am I allowed to spent all of my craft points for each seperate level on XP?  If not, where am I going to be taking XP from?  Will I start a level lower or are you giving us magic-item making people some extra XP to build with?  Just wondering!

 -P.C.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

As a fourth level artifacter should have 200XP Craft Reserve (20+40+60+80). You can spend those 200XP with no GP cost. I might give you some more later, depending on what the other (i.e. maybe more free XP for creation, just want to wait to see)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 19, 2004)

If you treat it as one of the elemental domain powers, they get their turn elementals 3+CHA mod times per day.  If you treat it as the Sun domain power, it uses a turn attempt, but only once per day.  If you treat it as any other domain activated-ability, then it would only be 1/day.

Really it goes either way.  Since I picked the Cleric variant that gives up turning undead for Aura of Courage and Smite Evil as a Paladin, Option 2 doesn't help me at all, and I will pick a different domain (Protection probably).  I am obviously rooting for option 1, but will bow to whatever you rule oh DM master!

As for Wild Empathy, isn't it half-Urabn Ranger level+Cha modifier?  That's how I got +4.  I could be wrong about factoring in the CHA though.

Cool on the armor and bow, what about the Fever Iron Holy Symbol?

Looking foward to it!


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> If you treat it as one of the elemental domain powers, they get their turn elementals 3+CHA mod times per day.  If you treat it as the Sun domain power, it uses a turn attempt, but only once per day.  If you treat it as any other domain activated-ability, then it would only be 1/day.




Option 1 is fine then




			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> As for Wild Empathy, isn't it half-Urabn Ranger level+Cha modifier?  That's how I got +4.  I could be wrong about factoring in the CHA though.
> 
> Cool on the armor and bow, what about the Fever Iron Holy Symbol?
> 
> Looking foward to it!





D'oh me bad you are correct about Wild Empaty. Holy Symbol sounds fine.

Yes I am looking forward to the game also


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 19, 2004)

Fury

Appearance: Fury is a hulking mass of adamantium and thick sinew, a warforged created for the purpose of destruction and battle. He stands nearly eight feet tall, and weighs as much as four men. In combat, he uses his two heavy fists, which glow with a pale blue light as he is angered. From his left arm, a steel bolt-thrower projects from a hidden compartment, firing small bolts with accuracy and speed. When firing, his eyes, normally a flat, featureless grey, glow with red light.

Background: I was created in the fading days of the Last War. My creator, Aarren d’Cannith himself, took control of my creation in an attempt to create the ultimate warrior. My construction is truly unique, and all Aarren’s goals were met. I am stronger, tougher, larger, and a more competent warrior than any other warforged I have met. The war ended before I could truly show my potential on the battlefield. Once the Treaty of Thronehold took effect, I was left on his own, without a master or direction. I stalked the vast battlefields of Cyre, now known as the Mournland, for months. The grounds are like open sores on the face or Khorvaire, and my insides ache when I think of the sights I have seen.  In those months, I often came into conflict with servants of the Lord of Blades, with disastrous results. The Lord of Blades meant to force me into his service when I would not come willingly. To this day, servants of the Lord of Blades have been commanded to keep a sharp eye on my whereabouts, but I have not seen one of his agents in weeks. Perhaps I have finally avoided his factors. I do not trust his intentions, nor appreciate his desire to force his will upon others.
      Leaving the Mournland behind, I have made my way to Sharn, hoping to learn more about the nature of the warforged and my creator. There I mean to seek out an audience with Merrix d’Cannith, son of Aarren. Hopefully he will provide some insight as to what I might do with my talents.
      I was recently been approached by an organization that sees my unique abilities as useful. I have decided to join the group, hoping to have the opportunity to apply his prowess towards a goal. I grow weary of this aimless wandering.

Special Rules from Background:
      Fury has a -4 penalty to any social checks dealing with interaction with a known servant of the Lord of Blades.
      Unbeknownst to Fury, Aarren placed a special enchantment deep into his being. Fury must make a Will save in order to disobey a command from a member of House Cannith. This applies to all members of the house, from a lowly craftsman up to the House’s patriarch. The DC of the save varies, ranging from a simple 10 for a roaming tinker to a 25 to disobey one of Cannith’s three Barons.
      Also, Fury carries a burden. The process used to create such a focused warrior has imprinted an overriding purpose into Fury to enter combat. Each day, Fury must make use of his combat abilities, either by practicing or by overcoming an actual opponent. For each day he fails to exercise his ability, he slowly becomes more irritable, angry, and prone to lash out and destroy. At the start of each new day where Fury has not partaken in combat, either real or mock, in the previous day, Fury must make a Will save with a DC equal to 10 plus the number of days since he last fought. If he fails this save, at some point during the day Fury will lose control and make use of his abilities regardless of the situation. If he cannot do so because of physical restraint or some other reason, Fury will do all in his power to lash out at the nearest living creature for 2d6 rounds. At the end of this time, he returns to normal. If no foes are present, Fury will vent its rage against inanimate object. If Fury lashes out in this manner, he must still make another save the following day, since he has not yet fulfilled his burden.  

Age: 3
Height: 7’10”
Weight: 800lbs
Hair: N/A
Eyes: N/A

Unique Warforged Fighter/Monk
4th level Gestalt
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Statistics:
STR: 18 (+4, costs 13)
DEX: 10 (+0, costs 2)
CON: 20 (+5, costs 16)
INT: 12 (+ 1, costs 4)
WIS: 9 (-1, costs 3)
CHA: 8 (-1, costs 10)
Hit Points: 45 (15+10+10+10)
Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +9 (base +4, CON +5)
Reflex: +4 (base +4, DEX +0)
Will: +3 (base +4, WIS -1,)
Armor Class: 18 (Adamantine Body, +8 AC); Touch: 10; Flatfooted: 18
Damage Reduction: 3/Adamantine
Base Attack Bonus: +4

Attacks:
Slam: Attack Bonus +8, 1d4+4 dam, x2 crit
Fists: Attack Bonus +8, 1d8+4 dam, x2 crit
Rapid-fire springbow: Attack Bonus +4, 1d6 dam, 19-20/x3 crit, range 60, Type P, Fire 4/round as Full round action at up to two targets, 2/round as standard action, built into left arm, impossible to see when not drawn, draws as thought Fury had the Quick Draw feat, uses 20 round magazines, Full round action to reload. Ammo is hidden in compartment in left leg.

Skills:
Skill Points 43 (20 for 1st level monk+5+5+5+8 bonus)
Balance +7, Climb +11, Jump +11, Knowledge (Warforged) +6, Spot +6, Tumble +7

Feats:
Adamantine Body (Eb pg. 50), Improved Damage Reduction (Eb pg. 55), Power Attack (PHB pg 98), Point Blank Shot (PHB pg 98), Precise Shot (PHB pg 98), Cleave (PHB pg 92), Powerful Charge (Eb pg 57), Greater Powerful Charge (Eb pg 54), Improved Fortification (Eb pg 55), Improved Grapple (PHB pg 95), Improved Unarmed Strike (PHB pg 96)

Racial Features: 
-Immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickened conditions, and energy drain
-Cannot be healed with spells of the Heal variety (due to Improved Fortification feat), and cannot heal naturally
-No need to eat, sleep, or breathe
-Natural Slam attack 1d4 damage

Languages: Common, written and spoken

Class Features: 
Force Strike (unarmed strikes count as magical for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction)
Slow fall (falls are reduced by 20ft if he is within arm’s reach of a wall)
Still Mind (+2 bonus to resist enchantment effects)

Equipment: 
Oil of Repair (Repair Light Wounds, 6 qty)
5 20 round magazines for springbow
Wealth: 100gp

As for equipment/gear requests, I would love a Watch Lamp from pg. 171 in the Sharn book, somehow built into his body. I would also not mind an enchantment bonus to his adamantine body.    Hopefully the stats for the mechanical crossbow thing aren’t too powerful, I reduced the damage to 1d6 and dropped the range in exchange for the fast attack rate and 20 round cartridges.

Now, on to special abilities. I took the monk class to reflect Fury’s dedication towards close combat. However, many of the special monk abilities are wasted since his Adamantine Body counts as heavy armor (See pg. 50 of the Eberron book). That means I have no access to special abilities such as the monk’s AC bonus (which he does not yet qualify for, as he has a low wisdom score), Flurry of Blows, Evasion, and Fast Movement. Do you think we could take his special construction into account and allow him to make use of these abilities? I am most interested in Flurry and Fast movement.

Also, I am hoping we can make Fury a Large creature. It would better fit his unique nature, and add an advantage in grappling and to expand his threat area in close combat, with the downsides of an AC penalty and the issues of moving around an eight foot tall, half-ton mechanical construct, especially in tight areas. If we go with the large size, I think I will up his height to 8’ and his weight to 1000lbs.

The notes I made in the “Special Rules from Background” section are just ideas. I stole the ‘burden’ one from The Book of Iron Might my Malhavoc Press. It shouldn’t affect the game under normal circumstance, but might make for some interesting situations when you want. The same applies to the Cannith thing. I was thinking it would only apply to direct commands, not suggestions or comments made in conversation.

Well, that’s that. Any comments or suggestions are very welcome. The history doesn’t seem very special right now, as I am having some trouble with my imagination today. Please make any ideas you have know.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 19, 2004)

So where are the Gestalt rules from anyways?

Lost as usual,
TZ


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 19, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> So where are the Gestalt rules from anyways?
> 
> Lost as usual,
> TZ




They are in Unearth Arcana BUT the basic ones are as follow...

Pick two classes. Each level take the best of either classes Hit Dice, BAB, and Saves. So if you picked a 4th Fighter/Wizard then you would get a D10 hit points, +4 BAB, +4 Fort, +1 Reflex and +4 Will save (you don't combine these, you take the best one of each). 
Also you gain the number of skills equal to the highest of the two classes (so a Fighter/Mage would still only get 2points/level; where a Fighter/Theif would get 8pts/level). 
You also get both classes skills of both classes AND their special abilities (so Fighter/Wizard would get 3 bonus combat feats and spell casting etc)
Finally you also get the disadvantages of both (so while a Fighter/Wizard can cast spells and wear armor. If you wear armor you get the normal Spell Failure chance. Druid's can't wear metal armor, Monks and Barbarians lose Fast Movement abilities when wearing armor etc)

So what two classes are you thinking?


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

I am a bit lost as I have been away Friday-Sunday.  Who have you included as your players?  

Slippshade


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

From the first page and those that have characters so far...

Ferrix
Keia
DEFCON1
Biblton - *Fury* Warforge Fighter/Monk
taltzu52 
Slippshade 
ShaggySpellsword -*Marcus Calvani* human Cleric/Urban Range
Blue_Genie
MatrexsVigil -artificer? inventor


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

Ahh good to know.  Thanks Karl. 

I will work on a character as soon as possible. I had posted a few concepts,do any of them sounds good to you or sound I work on something else?

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

Lets see the three were...

1. Shulassakar: The Feathered Servants
2. One of the Deathless.
3. A medium that can channel a great Valenar hero.

They are all look good... reading over the Shulassakar background they are pretty cool. What is their ECL? Just like Yuan-Ti but good...


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes, just like Yaun-ti though I do now have savage speicies so I am a bit at a disadvantage on stats.  If you could help with that I will go with that concept.

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't have Savage Species eithers so I would prefer NOT to use it. Now looking at them in the MM they get a bit more then I would have hoped... but I could live with something like this for a Pureblood (mostly human looking)...

+2 Dex +2 Int +2 Cha
Md size
speed 30ft
Darkvision 60ft
+1 natural armor
detect poison
+2 Fortitude saves against Poison 
+2 to Disguise and Hide 
Level Adjustment +1

(I have never been really comfortable with racial 'spells-per-day' for players BUT I am not 100% against them and we coud work something more out if we have to)


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 20, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> So what two classes are you thinking?




Ranger/Rogue.   Master explorer and Xen'drik ruin delver has come home after a long and brutal imprisonment, and probable level drain.  Are there any detriments/costs to Gestalt?  What are the rules/costs for reputation?  What kind of options are there for the +3 ECL rule?

I also know that UA has alternative rules for rangers.  Honestly, I'd prefer a spear to two weapons, spells don't excite me, and an animal companion may be simply unfitting for my concept.  Are the alt rules worth it?  Opinions?

Also, any ideas for a good favored enemy from Xen'drik?  The cannon is still a bit fuzzy on this subject, so I'm leaning towards elves at this point, also a probable captor from my past.

TZ


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

taitzu-I believe giants are also common in Xen'drik.

Karl - Sounds good to me.  I will use that as my basis and hopefully have something for you in a day or two.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 20, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> taitzu-I believe giants are also common in Xen'drik.



Actually, I think that they're all dead.  Probably all elves, drow and funky lizards lately.  Any other takers?


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 20, 2004)

Since my artificer also has ranks in Craft(alchemy), how do I determine how much alchemical items cost for me if I wanted to purchase a bunch with my 500gp?  As soon as you can tell me this, I'll have the character done sans history.

 Also, I took all three of the Artisan feats at level one instead of a dragonmark feat.  I think even though he has no dragon mark, he was looked upon as an great person (read: asset) of the family because of his ability to make things quickly, efficently, and without much drain to himself.  Any thoughts on that?

 -P.C.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

taitzu - Main book is fairly ambiguious. In the Droam section it mentions a fire giant that was kicked out of Xen'drik not to long ago, so I beleive there are still many giants there, but they are no longer the main power on the continent.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

Karl - I am going to go with a Bloodsworn Shulassakar so I will take the class combo of Ranger/Paladin, since that is what most of the Bloodsworn are anyway.

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Karl, any thoughts on the special abilities on my character? I have some time to make any modifications you want this Wednesday.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 20, 2004)

Okay, I figured I would go with the changeling.  Will get brief stats up today or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Ranger/Rogue. Master explorer and Xen'drik ruin delver has come home after a long and brutal imprisonment, and probable level drain.  Are there any detriments/costs to Gestalt?  What are the rules/costs for reputation?  What kind of options are there for the +3 ECL rule?




No costs for Gestalt, either they are allowed or not. On Reputation I will post something later, but the basics is that each character class gains a Reputation bonus like that found in D20 Modern. Two new feats are included called *Low Profile* and *Renown*. Gives you a bonus to CHA based skills in certain situations




			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I also know that UA has alternative rules for rangers.  Honestly, I'd prefer a spear to two weapons, spells don't excite me, and an animal companion may be simply unfitting for my concept.  Are the alt rules worth it?  Opinions?




The Ranger variants in UA are *Planar Ranger* and the *Urban Ranger* which I don't think really go the way you want. I don't really like the *non-Spellcasting Ranger* found in Comp. Warrior, mostly because it gains supernatural abilities instead of magic? Seemed to kind of defeat the idea; so I change it a bit, if you want to look it over, here is is...

The ranger loses the ability to cast divine spells (and thenin the Animal Companion).
*4th level* - Fast Movement (ex). Land based speed is increased by 10ft. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load.
*8th level* - Trackless Step (su). (as 3rd level druid ability).  
*12th level* -  Bonus Feat
*16th level* - Bonus Feat
*20th level* - Bonus Feat

Basically giving a Feat for each level they would give a new Spell level, and again at 20th. We can talk about it and move stuff around. 
As for Two-Weapon, well you get a choice of Two-Weapons or Ranged Weapons as you Combat Form _but_ I don't mind if we 'created' another Combat Form so long as they follow the same rules and power level.




			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Also, any ideas for a good favored enemy from Xen'drik?  The cannon is still a bit fuzzy on this subject, so I'm leaning towards elves at this point, also a probable captor from my past.
> TZ




Giants and Drow are the two big bads from Xen'drik but there are others.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Since my artificer also has ranks in Craft(alchemy), how do I determine how much alchemical items cost for me if I wanted to purchase a bunch with my 500gp?  As soon as you can tell me this, I'll have the character done sans history.




Hmm how about 70% the normal cost, as you can get these without any XP cost. With the Artisan feat, take your break off that price. Sound good? I will give you some additional XP bonus for stuff later...




			
				MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Also, I took all three of the Artisan feats at level one instead of a dragonmark feat.  I think even though he has no dragon mark, he was looked upon as an great person (read: asset) of the family because of his ability to make things quickly, efficently, and without much drain to himself.  Any thoughts on that?
> -P.C.




Sounds good but I thought you were kind going to a rebel as it were and did not have any House ties? It is up to you of course just want to figure it out


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Karl - I am going to go with a Bloodsworn Shulassakar so I will take the class combo of Ranger/Paladin, since that is what most of the Bloodsworn are anyway.
> Slip




Kewl I look forward to seeing him


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hi Karl, any thoughts on the special abilities on my character? I have some time to make any modifications you want this Wednesday.




I have an am still thinking about it but like I said I want to wait to see everyone before I say YES/NO to this or that.

NOW what I am leaning towards (but not 100% yet) YES - Large size, Furry of Blows
MAYBE - Fast Movement

The rest still thinking about it, but just want to be right about this the first time


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Okay, I figured I would go with the changeling.  Will get brief stats up today or tomorrow sometime.




Excellent


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 21, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The rest still thinking about it, but just want to be right about this the first time




That's cool Karl, I just wanted to make certain it was noticed. Do you have any thoughts on the burden and other special rules I posted? I wanted to give him some flaws you could work into the game if you wanted something.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 21, 2004)

Karl, how are we determining beginning HP?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

Hit Points...hmm how about Max at first level
D4 =3
D6=4
D8=6
D10=8
D12=10


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That's cool Karl, I just wanted to make certain it was noticed. Do you have any thoughts on the burden and other special rules I posted? I wanted to give him some flaws you could work into the game if you wanted something.




I have not gone over it all with a fine tooth comb but it looks within reason. It will count as his 'things I am giving out" of course. Once I see a few more characters and get a better idea of all I will let you know for sure... BUT it should be ok


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 21, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sounds good but I thought you were kind going to a rebel as it were and did not have any House ties? It is up to you of course just want to figure it out



 Well, I figured he had house ties once and after he warred against those who had killed his parents for a while, the house severed ties to keep thier hands from becoming dirty. Don't need everyone knowing that your best inventor went a little 'crazy.'

 How much background are you looking for? Enough to fill a paragraph or a page? I don't want to write and write when all you want is a few sentences. ^^

  In any case, here he is, sans history...  I need to read the Eberron book a little more to have the history sound accurate.

 Name: Enden Male human Artificer/Swashbuckler; 6000 XP; Medium humanoid; HD 4d10+4; hp 38; Init +3; Spd 30 ft.; AC 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10; Base Atk +4; Grp +5; Atk +7 ranged (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft lightcrossbow),+7 ranged (1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10ft dagger) or +7 melee (, some sort of magical whip); SA ; SQ ; AL NG; AP 6; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 12.

 Skills and Feats: Appraise +6, Balance +6, Bluff +4, Climb +4, Concentration +4, Craft(alchemy) +7, Craft(weaponsmithing) +1, Craft(blacksmithing) +7, Craft(jewelrycrafting) +3,Diplomacy +2, Disable Device +6, Escape Artist +5, Jump +4, Knowledge(arcana) +7, Knolwedge(architecture and engineering) +7, Knowledge(the planes) +7, Open Lock +7, Search +8, Speak Language (Elven, Dwarven) Spellcraft +8, Swim +1 Tumble +10, Use Magic Device +8;Exceptional Artisan[First], Extraordianry Artisan[First], Legendary Artisan[First], Exotic Weapon Proficiency(whip) [Second], Combat Expertise[Third], Improved Disarm[Fourth], Extend Spell[Class], Scribe Scroll[Class], Brew Potion[Class], Craft Wonderous Item[Class], Craft Homunculus[Class].

  Languages: Common, Ignan, Auran, Terran, Aquan, Dwarven, Elven.

  Racial Abilties: Medium-size, 30ft move, +4 Skill points at level one, +1 Skill point per level after first, Bonus Feat.

 Class Abilities: Weapon & Armor Proficiencies (simple weapons, light and medium armor, all shields minus tower shield), Artificer Knowledge (Can make check to see if item is magical, +8 bonus, takes one round of study, DC 15), Artisan Bonus (+2 bonus to Use Magic Item checks for items which he already has the creation feat), Disable Trap (Can make Search checks to find traps with DCs higher than 20), Item Creation (Can make magic items for which he does not have the prerequested spell, DC 20 + caster level), Scribe Scroll, Craft Reserve 80pts (Can substitute points for XP in item creation), Brew Potion, Craft Wonderous Item, Craft Homunculus, Bonus Feat (Extend Spell); Weapon & Armor Proficiencies (simple and martial weapons, light armor), Weapon Finess, Grace +1 (+1 bonus to Reflex saves), Insightful Strike (Add Int bonus plus Str bonus for damage with light/Weapon Finess-able weapons).

  Infusions per Day (4/3) DC 14+infusion level; Caster Level 4th.

Possessions: Little under 500gp spent, 90 lbs.
 Dagger(2), Light Crossbow, 20 bolts, Artisan’s tools, masterwork, Backpack, Bedroll, Blanket, winter, Candle(5), Canvas (sq. yd.), Case, map or scroll(11), Chalk, 10 piece, Explorer’s outfit, Fishhook, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial), Inkpen, Mirror, small steel, Oil(3), Paper(5), Pouch belt, Rations trail(7), Rope silk (50 ft.), Sack(2), Sealing wax, Sewing needle, Signet ring, Torch, Vial(10), Waterskin, Whetstone, Acid(4), Acidic Fire(4), Alchemist’s fire(4),Alchemist's frost(4), Alchemist's spark(4), Antitoxin(4), Everburning torch, Smokestick(4), Sunrod(4),Thunderstone(4), Tindertwig(4).            

 Created Magic Items (XP cost): Potion of Barkskin(9), Potion of Fly(23), Potion of Cure Light Wounds(2), Potion of Cure Light Wounds(2), Potion of Cure Light Wounds(2), Potion of Jump(2), Potion of Invisibility(9), Potion of Spider Climb(2), Potion of Waterbreathing(23), Scroll of Fireball(12), Scroll of Lightning Bolt(12), Scroll of Dispel Magic(12), Scroll of Summon Monster I(1), Scroll of Summon Monster III(12), Scroll of Summon Monster III(12), Scroll of Speak with Animals(12), Scroll of Web(5), Scroll of Charm Animal(1), Scroll of Floating Disk(1), Scroll of Mount(1), Wand of Magic Missle(23), Wand of Burning Hands(23). 

 Stuff I still need/want: Whip with an elemental attack or larger amount of lethal damage, the equivalent of Gnomish many-pocket armor, glove of storing, bag of holding above anything else, a bunch of small, odd items used for random situations, his homunculus, anything to help him be a master of unique sitations.

  Age: 23, Height: 5'11", Weight 165lbs, Hair: Short cut black with blue tips, Eyes: Dark Green.


  -P.C.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 21, 2004)

Karl, I've started working on the character and will hopefully have all the kinks worked out this evening.  He's going to be a Kalashtar Gestalt Shaper/Wilder 4.  This means that he is going to have LOTS of powerpoints, although he obviously won't be able to manifest anything higher than second level.

Quick question: Would you like me to keep the Psion and Wilder point points seperately, or can they be joined to form one pool?  I'm planning on keeping the classes seperate in terms of which powers come from which class, as their save DCs are based on different ability scores (Psion on Int, Wilder on Cha).


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 21, 2004)

Question on Gestalt.

Forgive me if this has already been answered.

When figuring BAB for Gestalt are both classes BAB added together as with normal multiclassing or is it just the highest of the 2?

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 21, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Question on Gestalt.
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been answered.
> 
> ...




Anytime you have to choose, you take the higher of the classes. BAB, saves, skill points, whatever.

Edit: I'm glad to see some familiar faces in this game, I'm really excited to start.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Karl,

Well I've been doing some thinking about this (plus waiting what other people wanted to play), and I think I've found the LoEG-Eberron concept that most interests me... which is the "Being of Magic"... the most magically infused person on Khorvaire.

For this, I'm thinking a Half-Gold Dragon Sorcerer/Favored Soul named Ggraggar'degrellaran.

Thus he casts both arcane and divine magic naturally without needing to pray or study.  He just HAS the magic at his fingertips.  Eschew Materials will be one of his feats, and I'll need to look to see if any of the Geomancer prestige class abilities will be able to be transferred over (athlough probably not, because I don't think you'd be able to take Geomancer at only 4th level,  which is what the characters are starting at).

Other info and numbers and such will start to come once if/when you give the okay on the concept.  Thanx!


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Bobitron, 

I wasn't sure about BAB since it acts a little different when doing a regular multiclass.  Damn! No Improved Crit for me. 


I thought about Hexblade/Pali, but it just didn't seem to fit with the concept.

A side note since I do not have the Eberron main book at work with me, does anyone know if the Rakshasa are considered Outsider (native) or Outsider (Evil) in Eberron.  I know some creature types were changed for setting purposes and it refers to them as Fiends (Outsider Evil), but the Monster Manual lists them as Outsider (Native).  

Just trying to button up some character issues.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> How much background are you looking for? Enough to fill a paragraph or a page? I don't want to write and write when all you want is a few sentences. ^^
> 
> In any case, here he is, sans history...  I need to read the Eberron book a little more to have the history sound accurate.
> 
> ...




I don''t expect a HUGE history. I would like a paragraph or two, and another one about your character's personality, and one with your appearance/description. Sound good?

Having said that I know some people really like writting up a big history. If you want to include people you know and enemies etc I will use them 

As for extra stuff it should be ok. I will be working this out over the next couple of days


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Quick question: Would you like me to keep the Psion and Wilder point points seperately, or can they be joined to form one pool?  I'm planning on keeping the classes seperate in terms of which powers come from which class, as their save DCs are based on different ability scores (Psion on Int, Wilder on Cha).




I think might have to keep the seperate... just like the Sorcerer/Wizard... but I am not 100% set on this


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> For this, I'm thinking a Half-Gold Dragon Sorcerer/Favored Soul named Ggraggar'degrellaran.
> 
> Other info and numbers and such will start to come once if/when you give the okay on the concept.  Thanx!




Excellent... I look forward to seeing him


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> A side note since I do not have the Eberron main book at work with me, does anyone know if the Rakshasa are considered Outsider (native) or Outsider (Evil) in Eberron.  I know some creature types were changed for setting purposes and it refers to them as Fiends (Outsider Evil), but the Monster Manual lists them as Outsider (Native).
> 
> Just trying to button up some character issues.




Looks like Outsider (Native)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

OK I am still in the process of firming up the plot for this game but I thought I would post a little teaser. The very _basic_ plotline (subject to GM changing his mind later) is that an artifact that might very well have had a direct impact on the destruction of the Galifar Empire and lead to the Last War, was supposedly destroyed 90 years ago but is being reassembled. The group must seek out knowledge about this lost artifact that was suppressed through powerful dragon magic, and figure out how to stop these evil doers. Of course now that knowledge seems to be ‘seeping out’ other groups are also seeking it, and they would like nothing better then to take it from the party’s cold dead hands. 

The title of this story is “League Reborn, Terror Reborn”. Here are the titles for each “Issue” with a brief outline of the plot/story. Note that each part I am going to try and run fairly quick and fast BUT that it will take a bit for the first story arch to finish up… (just from past knowledge of running PBP games here. For example I’m running ‘Greyhawk, Return of the Slavelords’ we are only on part two of a six part arch, and the party is just faces some of the ‘servants’ of the Slavelords in six months of time )

“Eberron, the League of the ExtraOrdinaries (*LXO*), League Reborn, Terror Reborn” 
1. “*Dreams of Lost Empire*” – the forming of the League. Discover the propose of the League, take up your first quest, and see the ‘price’ of Imperial Dreams. 
2. “*Murder on the Starilaskur L-Rail Express*” – seeking important information from a crazy Gnome of House Sivis can be dangerous, especially when traveling over 200 miles per hour… but its down right suicidal when you’re also accused of murder!
3. “*Falling Idols*” – searching the unknown, in the depth of Sharn can get you into trouble with the fanatical followers of the pure evil.   
4. “*the Eldeen Falcon*” – head north to the Eldeen Reaches to recover a lost item from a druid… sounds easy enough if it weren’t for the Sky Pirates.
5. “*Vampire Love Stories*” – first mission to Karrnath where one of League draws the unwanted advances from a member of the Undead! Femme fatal ala’ grandee.
6. “*the Stone of Knowledge*” – search the archives and vaults at the Korranberg Library for the legendary ‘Stone of Knowledge’ that is said to have many secrets that will help you with your quest. Beware those that guard it and the green talons of those that seek to destroy it. 
7. “*Shadow Marches, Shadow Dragons*” – traveling into the Shadow Marches in search of lost items is never fun, especially when dragons are involved.  
8. “*Battle above the City of Towers*” – face those that wish to destroy Sharn for their own terrible dreams of power. Save the city, win the girl and maybe, just maybe learn what the heck is _really_ going on.  
9. “*Memories of the Abyss*” – to succeed at in your quest (and to save the world) race to a forgotten city in the heart of lost Xen’ Dirk… there you will face crazy giants, cultist and fanatics of many colors who all seek the ‘power’ for their own mad plans; yours just happens to be the _least_ ‘mad’ plan of them all.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 22, 2004)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun.





NOW what is your character going to be??? Just wondering... I hope to start after the New Year when people can start posting regular again. 

Also I figure that you will all be around 8th maybe 9th level when the first story is done. IF there is still interest, the 2nd story will involve an Invasion from Sarlona very similar to the second LOEG with the Martain Invasion


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2004)

Karl,

sorry for the delay.  I was looking at either the celestial or or the escaped criminal idea.  Are either of them still available?

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

As far as I see, both are still available if you want them Keia


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 22, 2004)

So far the two character concepts I am working on are:

Shulassakar: Bloodsworn Ranger/Paladin.  Originally entered into the group as a way of keeping an eye out for Lords of Dust, but is currently having somewhat of a crisis of faith as his very black and white view of the world is starting to take on shades of grey.

Average Human or Half-elf with powerful intelligent artifact, that is constantly trying to possess him/her to get what it wants.  Not sure what that is just yet.  Not sure yet about classes: Hexblade/?

I will have one or both finalized for viewing hopefully after this weekend.  Final character hopefully early next week.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 22, 2004)

I like that artifact idea.  Very broken in a Alan Moore kinda way.  That reminds me, if I were playing a Human Gestalt Ranger/Rogue 4, was there still another ECL +3 worth of "somethin'" that was out there to add on?  Or am I reading an old post about exotic races wrong?


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2004)

For my two ideas . . . 

The celestial is a 'fallen' celestial, not evil, but simply cast down for an indiscretion (loving a human or other race woman).  Working toward redemption and struggling with the choices and issues that he never had to deal with before.  Half-celestial paladin/sorceror (or psion)

The escaped criminal is cursed . . . has been cursed and has tried to turn his curse into a blessing . . . and he ended up in jail for it.  He was cursed with silence, stomping his foot results in no sound, clapping his hands no sound, speaking - you guessed it, no sound.  Knocking over a glass that breaks -sound happens (assuming it didn't break in his foot).  Who cursed him and why are up for debate if you like this character.  Some sort of special silence 'curse'.  Jailed for a crime he didn't commit, he escaped and has been staying out of the way ever since.  Obviously, a rogue/psion.

Let me know which you prefer and I'll build from there.

Keia


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 22, 2004)

> I like that artifact idea. Very broken in a Alan Moore kinda way.




Thanks Taitzu, if people think that idea will work better in the group than the Shulassakar I will move it to the top of my list. 

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 22, 2004)

Keia, just a side comment, my changeling character is going to be a rogue/psion, and I don't know how much overlap Karl is looking for.  They could easily be pretty distinct, but just a comment.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 22, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> So far the two character concepts I am working on are:




Both sound great, Slip. I would like to know more about where you are headed with the artifact-wielder guy.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> For my two ideas . . .




I like the celestial, Keia. Sounds like fun, and like Ferrix mentioned, there is already a rogue/psion.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 22, 2004)

Bobitron - Still in the idea phase for the artifact guy.  Most likely a fighter type.  Kind of on the Elric-Stormbringer motif, but not that anti-hero or morbid.  He is an "average" adventurer that either found or was given this artifact (family heirloom perhaps).  For some reason, either family obligation or magical means, he can not get rid of it. 

The artifact has an intelligence all its own with its own agenda.  Not sure if it is going to be evil, malicious or just amoral, but it is a constant struggle between the character and the thing for dominance.  Thier fates are intertwined so they will work together when thay have to, but are at odds at what is best for themselves.

Again still very vague, the intelligence could be a fiend, ancestor spirit, godling, elemental, dragon spirit...whatever.  I need to look some artifacts to get an idea of where I will go for class and personality.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 22, 2004)

Slip, I vote go with that concept.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 22, 2004)

Looks like Artifact guy is starting to pull away.  I will work more on him over the weekend.  I am thinking of Hexblade for one of his classes, only because I have never seen one played, but I think the artifact will help me with class ideas.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> So far the two character concepts I am working on are:
> 
> Shulassakar: Bloodsworn Ranger/Paladin.
> 
> ...






I like both a lot... hmmm maybe the normal guy with a powerful artifact only because no one else is going for any idea even close to that BUT I really like feather dude also


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> For my two ideas . . .
> 
> The celestial is a 'fallen' celestial,
> 
> ...





Hmm I like both... but lets see... I REALLY like the fallen celestial personally (he would be the one I would play ) so maybe I should not vote


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I like that artifact idea.  Very broken in a Alan Moore kinda way.  That reminds me, if I were playing a Human Gestalt Ranger/Rogue 4, was there still another ECL +3 worth of "somethin'" that was out there to add on?  Or am I reading an old post about exotic races wrong?





Yes, sort of... I will be giving and defining ALL extras to bring people up depending on what they are. 
Half-Dragon (+3ECL) will get some basic stuff a 4th level character would
Humans etc (+0ECL) will get lots more... but I will define what later. After all characters are approved


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 22, 2004)

> I like both a lot... hmmm maybe the normal guy with a powerful artifact only because no one else is going for any idea even close to that BUT I really like feather dude also




I will work on both and see which one really grabs my interest.  I like the concept of the feather dude, but the race by definition is very single minded, which is the only turn off for me.  I love shades of grey.  

The artifact concept will allow for more range of emotion and is not so bound to one cause to the exclusion of all others.  Basically more shades of grey.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 23, 2004)

What kind of artifact are you thinking? I get to define it of course but I want to start thinking about it some... weapon? (sword, axe, spear, etc) Armor? Wonderous Item? (what type)

Also you can give me 'suggestions'


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 23, 2004)

> What kind of artifact are you thinking? I get to define it of course but I want to start thinking about it some... weapon? (sword, axe, spear, etc) Armor? Wonderous Item? (what type)
> 
> Also you can give me 'suggestions'




I am thinking weapon (sword) or wonderous item, such as staff or gauntlets, but I am not sure yet.  I would like to look through a couple of artifacts when I get home to give me an idea of what I would like, then I will run them by you.  I will post some ideas tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 23, 2004)

Here's a question for our High and Mighty DM:

 How long has the group been together?

 -P.C.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 23, 2004)

First post will be the first meeting for most (all?) of you. If one or two of you, who have similar backgrounds, come from the same homeland or served somewhere together, they you can know each other. Otherwise you might have HEARD of each other. I will be using Reputation from Unearth Arcana (pg182). 

So far of characters posted...
Fury +1
Marcus Calvani +1
Enden +1

I am debating some other stuff... maybe I will combine the two to get some different levels


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 23, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I am thinking weapon (sword) or wonderous item, such as staff or gauntlets, but I am not sure yet.  I would like to look through a couple of artifacts when I get home to give me an idea of what I would like, then I will run them by you.  I will post some ideas tomorrow hopefully.




Something I have always like are 'leveling' items (Scion items from UA or Covenant Items from Midnight, and others). Something that grows in power as the characters also goes. That might be something we will do here also


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Something I have always like are 'leveling' items (Scion items from UA or Covenant Items from Midnight, and others). Something that grows in power as the characters also goes. That might be something we will do here also




That was one of my favorite things from Earthdawn.  I love items that grow in power as a character does.

Karl - For the artifact concept I think I am going to go with a sword and/or armor. Armor would be nice if it canceled out some arcane spell failure. And the character classes will be Hexblade and Sorcerer.  I was thinking of having the character originally be a truely evil bastard, but the sword/armor as slowly been turning him to the good side.  As of the start of the game, he will be Lawful Neutral in alignment.  Not sure about what type of intellegence is in these items but they would have belonged to the same person/entity.

Rules question.  I noticed the Hexblade is only supposed to be of any non-good alignment.  Anyway we can fudge that so if my character finally becomes good aligned he will not loose his class powers?


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hmm I like both... but lets see... I REALLY like the fallen celestial personally (he would be the one I would play ) so maybe I should not vote




Okay,

I'm going with the celestial, then.  How's Azreal sound for a name?  Story and stats to follow.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> That was one of my favorite things from Earthdawn.  I love items that grow in power as a character does.
> 
> Karl - For the artifact concept I think I am going to go with a sword and/or armor. Armor would be nice if it canceled out some arcane spell failure. And the character classes will be Hexblade and Sorcerer.
> 
> Rules question.  I noticed the Hexblade is only supposed to be of any non-good alignment.  Anyway we can fudge that so if my character finally becomes good aligned he will not loose his class powers?




Hmm how about a Sword that cancels some Arcane Failure as it was made by anicent group of sorcerer-warriors. As for alignment for Hex-Blade, sure we can move them to good. Maybe none-lawful (as I don't seem that all that lawful much more then non-good myself)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> I'm going with the celestial, then.  How's Azreal sound for a name?  Story and stats to follow.
> 
> Keia





Excellent and excellent  I look forward to seeing him


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 24, 2004)

Just a quick FYI that I will probably not be posting until next Monday, as I'm heading out of town (and away from my computer) for the holiday weekend.  Merry Xmas, all


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea I figured this would be the case for a few people

I will be around and posting some stuff here soon about... but Merry XMass to all


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

OK here are some notes that I wrote up for all… let me know what you think…

*Blue_Genie: Kalashtar Shaper/Wilder 4*
I thought about it again and I think I change my mind; you CAN combine the power points from both BUT I think your Kalashtar bonus will only apply once if we go this way. If anyone wants to play a Sorcerer/Wizard something I will work something out for them also. 

*Slippshade - Human? Hexblade/Sorcerer*
Here is my first thought about the Artifact… I am thinking the name will be something like…_*Magique'ricerca*_*, darkblade* (old/middle English and Italian for Mage-Seeker or hunter). A sorcerer-warrior created the sword of old who was paranoid against other magic wielders (especially wizards) and wanted a weapon that could be used against them that would come at a surprise. Later after it creator was killed, some powerful good creature 'purge' it of its evil taint and now it is a weapon of good. It still seeks to destroy arcane users but now evil ones...
The basic sword is a (character's chose, long or bastard) adamantine +1 Magebane (from Comp Arcane; +3 enchantment and +2d6 damage vs. arcane spellcasters), Ignore Spell failure chance 5%, with AL: NG, Int: 10, Wis: 10, Cha: 16, Speech, 60ft dark vision (spot +10) and hearing (listen +10), Ego score: 18 
A 2nd level Wielder can cast Detect Magic and Read Magic each 1 per day/level, increase Ignore Spell failure chance to 10%
A 4th level Wielder's gains Tenacious Spells (spells that the wielder casts are difficult to dispel, adding +6 to the DC to dispel) and Dispelling Strike (once per day, with a normal strike from _Magique'ricerca_, if it hits, the sword deals normal damage and the victim is subject to a targeted _greater dispel magic_. The dispel check is 1d20 + character level +6), increase Ignore Spell failure chance to 15% 
worth way more then 100,000gp
This will be most of you 'stuff' but I might still give you a bit more (minor magic at most though)

*Biblton - Fury, Warforge Fighter/Monk*
I am still looking it over and checking it twice  BUT things have I have agreed with…
Fury is Large Sized (-1 to AC/attack rolls, -4 to Hide checks, +4 Grapple, Increase Reach/Threat +5ft Move +5ft, Increase his Unarmed Damage by 1 dice type)
Fury has Furry or Blows and Increase Speed as if he was wearing no armor
Your magic all looks ok and I think I will be approving it all.
The Watch Lantern in his chest sounds EXCELLENT  so approved also

*ShaggySpellsword -Marcus Calvani, Human Cleric/Urban Ranger*
Mithril chainmail shirt +2 (no-armor check pen; cost: 1,100+4,000gp)
Longbow (strength +2) +1 (cost: 600+2000gp) 
Fever Iron Holy Symbol (where did you find 'Fever Iron'? just wondering)
Goggles of Minute Seeing (cost: 1,250gp)
Hmm I am still thinking about the rest.. 

*MatrexsVigil -Enden, Human Artificer/Swashbuckler*
I think I am going to give you an Air-Gallon as part of your 'stuff' it will not count as all our extra equipment for it is worth WAY more then you would normally start with it is not going to be useful in every situation. (worth well over 100,000gp)
I think YOU get to NAME it. Something cool  
Also it will have a small crew, that are loyal to your. Sort of a modified version of Leadership. They will be one cohort, a Lieutenant a 4th level Expert, two Sergeants of 2nd level (one Experts and one Warrior) and the crew will be 1st level and three Experts and three Warriors (Warrior add Profession/Sailor and Use Rope to their skill list). I can write them up if you want to name them (or I can do that also, all non-Gestalt, 28 pt buy system, no extra skills or feats) 

*Keia - Azreal, Celestial* - got your history EXCELLENT! 

*DEFCON_1 - Ggraggar'degrellaran. Half-Gold Dragon Sorcerer/Favored Soul* 

*taltzu52* - old? Human Ranger/Rogue

*Ferrix* - Changeling rogue/psion


----------



## Keia (Dec 24, 2004)

glad you liked it.  getting the stats will be a little slower with xmas and the like.  

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

Kewl...

OH YEA one other thing... I am thinking about someoen being the 'leader' type. NOT going to be in charge, but the people you will be working for will come to this person first about stuff etc.

Of the character ideas so far I am leaning towards *taltzu52* or *ShaggySpellsword* or maybe even *Ferrix* character but not having seen everyone still thinking...

what do you guys think?


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 25, 2004)

Out of the characters so far I would pick taitzu's as the leader. I like the idea of an experienced veteran coming reluctantly back into action with a bunch of today's heroes.

Maybe he could get a BIG bonus to reputation, with both the positive and negative benefits that would entail.


----------



## Keia (Dec 25, 2004)

Karl,

For Azreal,  can I give up Bluff (Sorceror) as a class skill to add Spot, Listen or even Gather Information?

Also, is WarMage (CA) a possibility for one of my classes?

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

All the classes in Comp Arcane are cool with except the Wun Jin (sp?)  so WarMage is cool with me. 

As for switching skills... hmm sure I am ok with that. One to two skills, not to many more


----------



## Keia (Dec 25, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> As for switching skills... hmm sure I am ok with that. One to two skills, not to many more




Just wanted to get rid of bluff.  didn't seem to work for the character I was going for

Keia


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 25, 2004)

Preliminary, needs background and equipment (sorry, just the skills alone makes me wanna take a nap):

Neville Rathbone

Appearance: 

Background: 


Age: 65 (apparent)
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 145lbs
Hair: Grey
Eyes: Ice Blue

Human Ranger/Rogue
4th level Gestalt
Alignment: Neutral Good

Statistics:
STR: 10 (+0, costs 3)
DEX: 14 (+2, costs 8)
CON: 12 (+1, costs 5)
INT: 14 (+2, costs 5)
WIS: 20 (+5, costs 16 + 4th lvl.)
CHA: 12 (+1, costs 3)
(Age:  -1 STR, DEX, CHA; +1 INT, WIS, CHA)
Hit Points: 30 (9+7+7+7)
Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +5 (base +4, CON +1)
Reflex: +6 (base +4, DEX +2)
Will: +8 (base +1, WIS +5, +2 Feat)
Armor Class: 14 (+2 Armor, +2 Dex); Touch: 12; Flatfooted: 12
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Initiative: +6 (+2 DEX, +4 Feat)

Attacks:
Shortspear: Attack Bonus +4, 1d6 dam, x2 crit, range 20, Type P
Throwing Axe: Attack Bonus +4, 1d6 dam, x2 crit, range 10, Type S

Skills:
Skill Points 91 (52 for 1st level rogue+13+13+13)
Balance +4, Bluff +6, Climb +5, Decipher Script +7, Diplomacy +5, Disable Device +9, Escape Artist +4, Handle Animal +6, Hide +7, Intimidate +3, Jump +7, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +3, Knowledge (Nature) +5, Knowledge (Geography) +3, Knowledge (Local) +3, Listen +12, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +6, Perform (Oratory) +2, Profession (Guide) +6, Ride +4, Search +9, Spot +12, Survival +10, Swim +2, Tumble +9

Feats:
Track, Endurance, Rapid Shot, Renown, Iron Will, Improved Initiative, Combat Expertise, Improved Feint

Languages: Common, Elven, Giant, written and spoken

Class Features: 
Sneak Attack: +2d6, The rogue's attack deals extra damage any time his target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC or when the rogue flanks her target. 

Trapfinding: Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20.

Evasion- If he makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, he instead takes no damage.

Uncanny Dodge- He retains her Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker.

Trap Sense +1: +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

Wild Empathy-A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. 

Favored Enemy (Humanoid: Elves)-The ranger gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of this type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures.

Animal Companion:

DOG, RIDING: Wolfhound
 Medium Animal 
Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 
Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3) 
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1* 
Feats: Alertness, Track, Trip*
Environment: Temperate plains 
Organization: Solitary or pack (5–12) 
Challenge Rating: 1 
Advancement: — 
Level Adjustment: — 

Carrying Capacity: A light load for a riding dog is up to 100 pounds; a medium load, 101–200 pounds; and a heavy load, 201–300 pounds. A riding dog can drag 1,500 pounds.
Combat
*If trained for war, these animals can make trip attacks just as wolves do (see the Wolf entry). A riding dog can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check.
Skills: Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Jump checks. *Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.
Link (Ex): A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn't have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.
Share Spells (Ex): At the druid's option, she may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) she casts upon herself also affect her animal companion. The animal companion must be within 5 feet of her at the time of casting to receive the benefit.

Equipment:


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 25, 2004)

Do me a favor and gimme the red pen if there's any mistakes.  I'll be back on soon with the background, I probably should wait 'til then to see about what I want for my +3ECL bonus.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

Looks good. I will look him over later


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 26, 2004)

I'll try and get you my history around Tuesday or so.  Happy Holidays everyone!

 -P.C.


----------



## Keia (Dec 26, 2004)

Karl, 

I dropped Bluff as a skill and added Spot (not that it matters much).

I am probably going with the warmage but with one request.  Can the Advanced learning be a non-evocation spell.  Still pretty limited as a specialist wizard type (not really benefiting from the hps, or base attack), but will allow some diversity.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Hmm I assume you are thinking Transmutation? Let me read over WM but it does not seem to horrible...


----------



## Keia (Dec 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hmm I assume you are thinking Transmutation? Let me read over WM but it does not seem to horrible...




Ideas I had for the spell were Align Weapon, Cure Moderate Wounds, Protection from Arrows, Shield, Mage Armor, See Invisibility, Bull's Strength, Cats' Grace.

Also, If I go warmage, I'm not swapping the skill (no bluff skill).

Keia


----------



## Keia (Dec 26, 2004)

Also, here's where I am so far on the character - the rest is coming, slowly.

Keia

*Azreal**(Sebastian Parson) [Outsider]
Male Gestalt Half-celestial Paladin 4/War Mage 4*
*Character level:*  4
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*City:* Sharn
*Height:* 6' 5''
*Weight:* 224 lbs
*Hair:*Black, to the shoulder
*Eyes:* Sky Blue
*Age:* 24
*Experience:* 6,000 xps

*Str:* 15 (+2) [3 points, +4 racial]  
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
*Con:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +4 racial] 
*Int:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]  
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +4 racial] 
*Cha:* 22 (+6) [13 points, +4 racial +1 level] 

*Class and Racial Abilities*
*Base Extras* - +2 skill points/level, cross-classes skills only cost 1pt/rank, Hero Feats are gained each level, with a bonus feat (for 2) at 1st level.

*Human abilities* - One extra feat at 1st level, 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.

*Half-celestial abilities* - Darkvision 60’, Flight 60’ – good maneuverability, Daylight (Su) – at will, Smite Evil (Su) - +4 dmg vs. evil 1/day, Protection from evil 3/day, Bless 1/day, Aid 1/day, Detect Evil 1/day,  Immunity to disease, Resistance to acid (10) cold (10) electricity (10), Damage reduction 5/magic, Natural weapons are considered magic, Spell resistance 14, Save vs. poison +4.

*Paladin abilities* – All armor proficiencies, shield proficiency,  simple and martial weapon proficiency,  Aura of Good, Detect Evil (sp) - at will, Smite evil (Su) +6 attack +4 damage, divine grace (Su), lay on hands [24 hit points], Divine health, Aura of courage [Immune to fear], Turn Undead [11 times/day as 2nd level cleric], Spells (2nd level caster).

*Warmage abilities* – Armored Mage (light), Warmage edge, Advanced learning

*Hit Dice:* 10 + 3d10 + 12
*HP:* 46
*AC:* 18 (+3 Dex + 4 Armor + 1 Shield)
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft / Flight 60 ft

*Saves*
Fortitude +14 [+4 base, +4 Con, +6 Grace]
Reflex    +10 [+1 base, +3 Dex, +6 Grace]
Willpower +14 [+4 base, +4 Wis, +6 Grace]

*Save conditionals:* Immune disease, +4 vs. poison, Immune fear, Acid 10, Cold 10, Electricity 10.

*BAB:* +4
*Melee Atk:* +6 (?d?+?/??-20/x?/?)  
*Ranged Atk:* +7 (?d?+?/??-20/x? ??ft/?)

*Skills 56 skill points*
Concentration +7 [3 Ranks]
Diplomacy +13 [7 Ranks]
Gather Information +9 [3 Ranks-cc]
Handle Animal +8 [2 Ranks]
Heal +7 [3 Ranks]
Intimidate +7 [1 Ranks]
Knowledge Arcana +10 [7 Ranks]
Knowledge Religion +10 [7 Ranks]
Knowledge History +6 [3 Ranks]
Knowledge Nobility +4 [1 Ranks]
Listen +6 [2 ranks-cc]
Ride +5 [1 Rank]
Search +5 [2 Ranks-cc]
Sense Motive +11 [7 Ranks]
Spellcraft +8 [5 Ranks]
Spot +6 [2 Ranks-cc]

*Feats:*
Point blank Shot [Human]
Rapid Shot [Bonus]
Precise Shot [1st lvl] 
Arcane Disciple – (Travel/Celerity)[2nd lvl] 
Divine Metamagic (Empower)[3rd lvl] 
Divine Shield [4th lvl]


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Hmm just checking cuse I'm dumb, and Half-Celestial level adjust is +4 soooo I will have to bonus the rest up to that level (so Half-Dragon will get a bit more)

NO problem  

So far so good Kiea, I have to read up on those spells and which ones you are taking off your list as it were (can't be picked in the future) but I don't think it should be to bad...

Just a quick look he is going to be tough 

OH BUT one thing... I don't think you get the Human bonus Feats and Skills, you lose those just like Half-Elves, etc


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Preliminary, needs background and equipment (sorry, just the skills alone makes me wanna take a nap):
> 
> Neville Rathbone
> Appearance:
> ...




OK he looks good... first a question... are you really going to ride a dog? I think you might be a bit to big. If you just want a big wolfhound that is total cool, just the riding part threw me 

Now here are some inital thoughts I had about 'stuff' to bump your character (as I see some of the others I will bump them also )
I get the idea that he has been living off by himself for a long time. So he has had to be very independent, etc. So I thought something like some Permanency spells or even Permanent Tattoos (sort of like a scroll, but written onto your body). 
Some ideas that I had would be something like: _See Invisible_ permanency, with some tattoos - _Camouflage_ (1st level Ranger spell from CD), _Pass without Trace_ (1st level Ranger spell). These two effects would always be in affect, unless the character 'willed' them off. These would cost around 9,000gp
Some magic items I think he would have…
_*Ring of Sustenance*_ (2,500gp)
_*Boots of Winterlands*_ (2,500gp)
_*Mirthral Shirt +2*_ (1,100+4,000gp)
_*Main weapon of choice +2*_ (shortspear?) (300+8,000gp)
(total around 27,000gp so you would still have around 2,000gp extra for some minor magic)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Bobitron just a note as I was looking over *Fury* I think your HP are a bit low... if I am right it should be 54 (15 +13+13+13) wow!!


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Bobitron just a note as I was looking over *Fury* I think your HP are a bit low... if I am right it should be 54 (15 +13+13+13) wow!!




Yeah, I will edit everything soon. Just short on time right now. 

Also, what level of enchanted armor should I put? I don't have any magical items aside from the ones I purchased and the Watch Lantern thing. Enchanting his adamantium skin is the only thing I am really interested in.

And yeah, 54 hp is pretty nice  I'll be able to soak some damage, especially with a DR of 3. I figured his grapple bonus at +16 now that he is Large, so I figure he will be only too happy to wade right into the thick of combat. With two fist attacks at +4/+4 and 2d6+4 damage each, Fury should be quite a beast in close.

Plus Fury will be more than happy to volunteer for any watches. Nice to not need rest or ever fatigue. Sleep well, party!


----------



## Keia (Dec 27, 2004)

Karl,

I'm going on vacation and hope to have internet, but I'm not counting on it.  I'll be back and in full swing by 01/03/05.  Sorry about this, thought I had internet for certain but a hotel change has muddled things up.

Happy holidays!
Keia


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 27, 2004)

Karl-sword looks good, I will have a character and background for you this week.  I was thinking about a displaced noble from the Mournland. Other minor items to think about would be armor, maybe ring.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK he looks good... first a question... are you really going to ride a dog? I think you might be a bit to big. If you just want a big wolfhound that is total cool, just the riding part threw me




Heheh!!!  No way!!!  "Ambrocious!!  Ambrocious?!?"

The statline is all I'm looking for.  It's the MM version of "big dawg" as opposed to a poodle.  I'm NOT riding it.  But I'm not running around with a wolf either.

The items look cool, you were really reading my mind with the tatoos.  _Toungues _ would be a great one too.  Nice to see we may be staring down a +4 ECL, thanks Mr. Half-Celestial!!  BUT, I was thinking over the weekend about pumping a lot of that juju into a bad ass light shield and taking Improved Shield Bash over Improved Feint, as well as switching to Two Weapon Fighting.  
Too many changes, too much of an up front fighter, or just too many cliches?  Trust me, there's always more.

TZ


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 27, 2004)

No problem Kiea, I am shotting to start the game in the New Year (when people are back from vacactions, etc)

Kewl, Slippshade, I will think about some minor items for you

TZ, whatever you think, and good about the dog


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 27, 2004)

Where would I find info about pricing on magical tatoos?  They seem a bit less than calculating a Permanancy spell out of the PHB equipment list. Could you give an example?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 27, 2004)

I have to look at my book when I get home, but I got them out of 3.0 Ritual something (brain not working right now cause I am at work ) 

I might have done that wrong BUT we can work it out tonight


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm out till the 4th... I've got bones scratched out for the chameleon type.... but I'm torn between a Mystique (X-Men) style character and a more social ever-changing pulling the strings type.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 27, 2004)

ACTUALLY, I think I'll stick with most of the stats that I have, the shield thing is a little too Captain America for me (and we can't have any of THAT in a Moore-esque setting).  

That being said, do you have any ideas for designing an effective "ranged weapon"?  It'll add to the "great white hunter" effect, methinks.  I'm not sure if Ebberon has expanded wand rules, but I'm guessing that it'd still be hard for me to use.  So what else?  Ideas?

Backpeddlin' as ever,
TZ


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 27, 2004)

First ever character in Eberron to own an elephant gun? 

Or more standard customized magic crossbow with some interesting bolts.

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

OK I posted over in the Rogues Gallery a place for the 'League of the Extraordinaries'. When your character is all finished they go over there 

Now some thoughts

ShaggySpellsword…
Some ideas for the name of your Air-Gallon. As it was a weapon of war, it might need a bit of that in the name. I don’t know your character’s wife or family name but I was thinking something like…
_Diana’s_ (wife or child's name) _Vindication_

Or maybe…
The _Righteous Malice_ or the other way the _Malice Righteous_ 

Or maybe something with…
Animus
Retribute
Rancor
Reckoning
Vengeance
Wrath 

Thoughts? I am working out some stuff right now and was thinking about the ships name is all 



TZ hmm if you would prefer the range more then the spear, we could switch it, say a +2 heavy crossbow, with _Flaming_ or _Frost_ on it and maybe with a number of special ‘bolts’ (maybe some that don’t lost their magic when they are shot). Then your shortspear could be a +1 and it should still work out.
Thoughts?


Bobitron
About Fury, ok your Large size and ability to use some of those abilities that normally you would not be able to use (Fury of Blow, Movement, etc) will contribute to +1 or +1.5ECL so you don’t get as much. 
As for an magic for your Armored Body, sure how about… 
+1 with something similar to the _Rhino Hide_ charge place on it (adds +2d6 damage when any successful charge attack). That would be worth (1,000+1500gp)
I thought maybe something like _Shocking Burst_ or _Thundering_ might have been added to fist (+2,000gp)
what other items might you be thinking about??


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Bobitron
> About Fury, ok your Large size and ability to use some of those abilities that normally you would not be able to use (Fury of Blow, Movement, etc) will contribute to +1 or +1.5ECL so you don’t get as much.
> As for an magic for your Armored Body, sure how about…
> +1 with something similar to the _Rhino Hide_ charge place on it (adds +2d6 damage when any successful charge attack). That would be worth (1,000+1500gp)
> ...




Yeah, Shocking Burst would be really cool. I like the image

As for the armor, I like the idea of extra charge damage, so that sounds cool.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 28, 2004)

Was ShaggySpellsword referring to me?  ^^

 I wasn't planning on Enden to have a wife or kids. I was thinking that his parents and younger brother and older sister were killed. And being the kind of guy that he is, just harming his close blood-relatives would have been enough for all out airship war. ^^

 Lets just say he's friends/brother-in-arms with people for life whether they like it or not. He's also the guy who gives his personal archenemy another chance to live, because fighting for revenge of his family's death is what he _is_ now.  It's not something he does anymore.  He has become the embodiment of his family's vengence. 

  I love when I make stuff up on the fly.  It comes out so cool.

  I'll have to work on that some more.  Tell me what you think.

  -P.C.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

D'oh sorry about that MatrexsVigil  

Sounds good... but you still need to come up for a name for the gallon


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> TZ hmm if you would prefer the range more then the spear, we could switch it, say a +2 heavy crossbow, with _Flaming_ or _Frost_ on it and maybe with a number of special ‘bolts’ (maybe some that don’t lost their magic when they are shot). Then your shortspear could be a +1 and it should still work out.
> Thoughts?




Well, what's your ruling on how the Rapid Shot feat works with crossbows?  Maybe 3.5 clarified this.  Using my Ranger abilities was part of the reason I asked about it.  Honestly, I'm not so sure I want to be relying on that spear in a stand up fight, I'm pretty darn frail.  

Any news on how you're pricing magical tatoos?  I had a few in mind.  Other than that, I'll pick something defensive (probably the armor you suggested) and go from there.  Boots of the Winterland though?  I'm not sure if Neville had ever forrayed into the north, chances are he's forgotten half the places he's been by now (explaining slightly lower Knowledge skills, he's a little dottering).

Also, I took "Renown" as a feat, I'm not even sure if that's the right name!  How is reputation working out?

TZ


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

If you want we can change it to a Longbow, but for the crossbow I will to think... maybe something of 'auto' crossbow (did you ever see the very B-movie *Hawk, the Slayer*? One of the characters had this automatic crossbow heh)

D'oh forgot to look up Tattoos last night. OK here was some basics
1. Tattoos must be 'activated' by bearer, DC is Wis Check DC (5+spell level), standard action, no AoO
2. Can't have more then your character level
Base cost...
0 level - caster level x50gp +(1500gp)
1st level - caster level x200gp +(1500gp)
2nd level -caster level x400gp +(1500gp)
3rd level -caster level x600gp +(1500gp)
I might have to re-think some of that for 3.5 rules... hmmmm


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Also, I took "Renown" as a feat, I'm not even sure if that's the right name!  How is reputation working out?
> 
> TZ




Ops forget this... it give you a +3 to your Rep so yours would be +4. It works just like in d20 Modern if you are fimial with that... in situations where they might have heard of you (I check) you get that bonus to CHA based skills


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 28, 2004)

Karl, after spending the Christmas weekend away, I came down with a nasty cold.  I'm spending most of the day in bed.  Hopefully I'll be back in a few days.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 28, 2004)

Hawk, the slayer!  LOL! yes I have seen it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> If you want we can change it to a Longbow, but for the crossbow I will to think... maybe something of 'auto' crossbow (did you ever see the very B-movie *Hawk, the Slayer*? One of the characters had this automatic crossbow heh)



Dewd, can I get the cheesy *Ladyhawk * music to go with it?

Well, a bow would be particularly nasty, especially with _Shock_ and/or _Frost_(are multiple damange types allowable on the same weapon?).  But it takes away from my "shoot from the hip" aesthetic.  It's down to form or function, I guess.  Besides, I don't wanna take the wind out of Fury's sails with another repeating x-bow.




			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> D'oh forgot to look up Tattoos last night. OK here was some basics
> I might have to re-think some of that for 3.5 rules... hmmmm



Think away!!  All I know about them is from the _Permanancy _ spell.  Any other notable references?


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 28, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Besides, I don't wanna take the wind out of Fury's sails with another repeating x-bow.




I think the crossbow idea fits better, so I would go with that. Don't worry about Fury, he will be much more interested in bashing. We could use a strong ranged attack


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow...thanks Bob!  You're right I think, form it is!

BUT, maybe Karl will allow the use of the _Rapid Shot_ feat with a repeating heavy crossbow?  Karl?


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been thinking about this whole vengence thing, and I either want to change

 1) His whip - make it have some power on it that is incredibly nasty against any living creature it hits

 or

 2) His seconday class - Swashbuckler?  Doesn't fit very well with a 'gotta kill'em all' feel.  Maybe ranger with favored enemy = people/monsters that killed his family?

 Hell, maybe make the whip have the bane property against his favored enemy if I chose ranger.

 What do you think Karl?

 -P.C.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 28, 2004)

OK, I have preliminary stats on my character finally.  I am still working on background and somethings may change with the addition of items and equipment.  It is 500pg for starting equipment correct?


```
Name: Bale Kell 
Class: Hexblade/Sorceror
Level:4/4       XP: Not Sure
Race: Half-fiend Hag/Human (Using Half-Elf Stats)
Size: Medium
Gender: Male 
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: to be determined
Speed: 30'      

Str:	14(16)   +2(+3) (Gauntlets of Ogre Power)  
Dex:	15   +2 
Con:	14   +2 
Int:	14   +2 
Wis:	14   +2       
Cha:	16   +3	 Bonus spells per day = One 1st/2nd/3rd       
			     	
Init: +2 +4(Feat) = +6
BAB = +4
Speed: 30'      			
                        Base  Armor  Shld  Dex  Size  Nat  Misc  Total
Armor: Mithril Shirt+1   10    5            +2                    17   
10% spell failure
Max Dex +6
No Movement Penalty
Catagory: Light

Fort: +1 +2(Con) +2(feat) = +5 /+8 vs. Spells /+10 vs Enchantments
Ref:  +1 +2(Dex) +2(feat) = +5 /+8 vs. Spells /+10 vs Enchantments
Will: +4 +2(Wis) = +6 /+9 vs. Spells /+11 vs. Enchantments

Weapons:
Magique'ricerca, darkblade (old/middle English and Italian for Mage-Seeker
or hunter). (Not sure if I am digging the name yet, though.  
Will have to work on it.) A sorcerer-warrior created the
sword of old who was paranoid against other magic wielders
(especially wizards) and wanted a weapon that could be
used against them that would come at a surprise. Later after 
it creator was killed, some powerful good creature 'purge' 
it of its evil taint and now it is a weapon of good. It still seeks
to destroy arcane users but now evil ones...

+1 Adamantine Longsword - Magebane (from Comp Arcane; +3 enchantment
and +2d6 damage vs. arcane spellcasters), Ignore Spell failure chance 5%, with 
AL: NG, Int: 10, Wis: 10, Cha: 16, Speech, 60ft dark vision (spot +10) 
and hearing (listen +10), Ego score: 18. 

A 2nd level Wielder can cast Detect Magic and Read Magic each 1 per day/level, 
increase Ignore Spell failure chance to 10%. 

A 4th level Wielder's gains Tenacious Spells
(spells that the wielder casts are difficult to
dispel, adding +6 to the DC to dispel) and 
Dispelling Strike (once per day, with a normal
strike from Magique'ricerca, if it hits, the sword 
deals normal damage and the victim is
subject to a targeted greater dispel magic. 
The dispel check is 1d20 + character level +6),
increase Ignore Spell failure chance to 15%

To Hit: 4+2+1+1= +8/+10 vs Casters
Dmg = 1d8+4 (1d8+2d6+6 vs. arcane casters) Crit 19-20 x2
		

Languages: Common, Elvish, Giant, Gnoll

Abilities: Hexblade Curse 1x/day, Arcane Resistance, Mettle, Summon Familiar

Racial Traits: Immune to Sleep, +2 save vs. Enchantments, Low-Light Vision,
+1 to Listen, Spot and Search.

Feats: Action Surge, Improved Initiative, Lightening Reflexes, 
Great Fortitude, Weapon Focus (Longsword)

Spells: 
Hexblade (Per Day = 1st Level/1/2*): 
1st Level: True Strike
Sorcerer (Per Day = 0 Level/7, 1st Level/6/7*, 2nd Level/4): 
0 Level: Resistance, Flare, Light, Message, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
1st Level:  Mage Armor, Shield, Shocking Grasp.
2nd Level: Blur.

* Can use the extra Level 1 spell from Cha for either Hexblade
   or Sorcerer spell slot.

 
Skills:
Bluff (Cha): 3 +3(Cha) = 6
Concentration (Con): 3 +2(Con) = 5
Diplomacy (Cha): 1 +3(Cha) +2(Race) = 6
Gather Information (Cha): 1 +3(Cha) +2(Race) = 6
Intimidate (Cha): 3 +3(Cha) = 6
Knowledge Arcane (Int): 3 +2(Int) = 5
Knowledge: Daask (Int) 4 +2(Int) = 6
Listen (Wis): 3 +2(Wis) +1(Race) = 6
Ride (Dex): 3 +2(Dex) = 5
Search (Int): 3 +2(Int) +1(Race) = 6
Sense Motive (Wis): 3 +2(Wis) = 5
Spellcraft (Int): 3 +2(Int) = 5
Spot (Wis): 3 +2(Wis) +1(Race) = 6         

Equipment:                  

Mithril Shirt +1
Gauntlets of Ogre Power
Ring of Sustenance
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2
Backpack
Bedroll
Blanket, Winter
Case, Scroll x3
Crowbar
Flask
Grappling Hook
Rope, Silk 50ft.
Vial of Ink (1oz.)
Ink Pen
Paper, 8 sheets
Pot, Iron
Belt Pouch x3
Sack x2
Tent
Waterskin x2
Whetstone
Everburning Torch
Sunrod x5
Tindertwig
Flint & Steel
Spell Component Pouch
Spellbook, Blank

[U]Clothes:[/U]
Explorers Clothes
Travelers Clothes
Courtiers Clothes

Weight 98.5 lbs


Money: 174 gp / 9 sp / 5 cp
```

*Background:*

Son of the half-fiend/green hag, Sora Katra, and a Brelish slave, Bale Kell birth was preordained by Sora Katra’s sister Sora Teraza. Prophesized to be a great general of the Droamm armies, Bale was groomed from birth as a leader of man and monster.  He was as cruel and cunning as his Mother, but his father’s blood allowed him to move easily among humans, a perfect tool for the sisters.  Bale led surgical strikes into Breland during the Last War to hone his fighting abilities and studied with the monstrous shamans of Droamm to bring out his sorcerous heritage.

After the founding of Droamm after the end of the Last War, the sisters thought to wise to move Bale to Sharn where his ability to blend in aided their work in the city. As one of the founders of Daask in lower Sharn, Bale was Sora Katra’s eyes and ears for her network of thugs and monsters.  In the last two years since the end of the war as startling change has overtaken Bale.

Sora Tereza again had a vision, she for saw the son of Sora Katra battling the spirit of Saladar the Pure, Hero of Cyre and Paladin of the Silver Flame, for the dark blade Magique'ricerca in the Temple Flame at Aquirine.  Magique'ricerca had been long thought destroyed by the temple of the silver flame when Saladar had slain its creator Malvor the Black.  

A message was sent immediately to Bale.  He was to leave as soon as possible for the Temple Flame in the ruins of Aquirine.  Aquirine was a small city near the border of Cyre.  It’s only major building being the Temple Flame, one of the largest temples in Khorvaire devoted to the Church of the Silver Flame.  Now located two days travel into the Mournlands the ruins of Aquirine were thought to have been picked clean by fleeing refuges and would be treasure hunters.  Gathering a small coterie of Daask members, Bale entered the grey-mists of Mournland and on to Aquirine. The journey to Aquirine and Temple Flame cost Bale half of his party members and the guardians of the temple cost him the rest.  There in the inner sanctum of Temple Flame Bale bested the spirit of Saladar and claimed Magique’ricerca for himself.  

When Bale’s hand touched the dark blade a deep pain shot through him.  I was as if something had cracked his mind open and was prying the worst of his thoughts and memories from him, replaying the grisly scenes from his victim’s perspective.  Their pain and suffering was his.  With every cut he bled, with every beating he could feel his bones break.  Their fear coursed through him.  His thoughts were shredded until his mind was laid bear, for the sword to see, but it did not kill him.  Somewhere deep inside it had found a spark of humanity, a hint of compassion long thought lost.

Bale crawled from the Temple Flame a shell of the man he was when he arrived.  His pride and callousness had been ripped from him.  Everything he held to be true had been proven an illusion.  He had seen the truth of himself.  A monster bred by monsters.  He had lost himself, but the sword had given him back something long thought gone…his humanity.  

It was that night the dream started. A young, beautiful, human girl came to him and held his head as he cried.  The dream continued for a week always the same, until on the seventh night in Aquirine she spoke.

“You must get up, they are coming.”  Her voice was urgent but calm. 

Bale bolted upright out of his sleep.  In the distance he could here the guttural tones of Hobgoblins.  Bale waited in hiding until they came into view.  The voices were familiar.  The sisters must have sent a search party out of Sharn to look for him.  The lead Hobgoblin was Grishnak a sorcerer of some skill and head of one of the gangs of Daask.  Bale stepped out to where he could be easily seen by the approaching party.

“Bale, there you are!  We have been looking for you for days now...you look like sh….,”

‘Kill it!’ screamed the young girls voice inside Bale’s head and with out thinking he struck his former compatriot, shearing the stunned hobgoblins head from his body.  The others never had a chance.  Three were down before they even thought about reacting and the rest soon followed.

“Who are you?” Bale screamed at the sword.

There was no response.

That night the dreams came again and the young woman spoke this time with a hard edge to her voice.

“My name is Edana, daughter of Malvor the Black and first sacrifice made to the sword Magique’ricerca. When Saladar killed my father, and took his sword, he brought it back here to Aquirine. The priests of the Silver Flame sought to destroy the weapon, but could not, but in doing so unleashed part of me from the blade. I am forever tied to it, but no longer its slave.  You will be my wielder, Bale, son of Sorta Katra, grandson of Sorta Kell. You are mine and I am yours.”  Her voice softened as the dream apparition took his hands. “We have so much to do Bale, but I will help you.”  The apparition smiled slyly and her ghostly lips kissed Bale’s forehead, “Just remember I always get what I want, so it will be easier if you don’t fight me.”

Somehow Bale made it out of the Mournland alive and back to Sharn, where he has since distanced himself from Daask under the guise of studying and unlocking the secrets of Magique’ricerca. 

*Personality:*

Bale loyalties are conflicted.  He is too important a piece of the Sisters plans to be allowed to stray to far and he tries to keep some contact with Daask if only to keep up the illusion of loyalty to Sorta Katra and spy on there plans.  Many of which he has managed to disrupt without being caught.  Bale knows it is only a matter of time until he is discovered. 

His dreams have continued, as well as his conversations with the spirit of Edana.  They are at a crossroads and have no way of knowing where to go from here.

*Description:*

Bale can easily pass for a Human. The only node towards his Hag heritage is a slight greenish tint to his pale skin and the mass of ragged long black hair that he keeps in a multitude of beaded braids. He is 6’ 1” tall and weighs about 220 lbs.  Bale tends to ware dark colors for clothes, black being predominant which fits his mood most of the time. When moving around Sharn he keeps a hooded cloak with him to ward off inclement weather and any liquids dropped from bridges and towers above him. His style in clothing has changed from militaristic to casual since returning from Aquirine, but no matter where he goes Magique’ricerca is always by his side.  While fighting Bale likes to keep things light, relying on a mithril shirt that he found at the Temple Flame and his spells to keep him safe from harm.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

*taitzu52* hmm ok lets call it a _Crossbow of Re-load_ is worth +2 and is a Crossbow that can fire at characters full attack a round (including _Rapid Shot_ and _Many Shot_ - we can figure out how later ). Basically the bolts come from 'somewhere' but he does not need to buy bolts etc. IF you wish to use a special bolt, that it must be loaded as a Standard Action. So with a +1 magical its total is +3 worth (400+18,000gp)


*MatrexsVigil* - all up to you, we don't have to go the whole 'vengence' route, and a swashbuckler could be a blood-thristy pirate I think. Swashbucklers just are 'all-out-all-the-time' (at least I think so). What are you thinking about with the whip?? We could add _Shock_ to it for +1 enhancement or maybe Bane, but then its only vs. one type



*Slippshade* ok looks pretty good... just a couple of questions...
1.) your Attack bonus with the magic sword is +8/+10 vs. arcane spellcasters correct?
2.) I don't get the way you have recorded damage? 1d6+3/1d8+3... where are you getting that? I assume that it is 1d8+3 (1d8+5+2d6 vs. arcane spellcasters)
yes you get 500gp base. You will get some extra minor stuff... hmm of the three you mentioned... I will give you either +1 Mithral Shirt. The rest I will think of BUT I think it should be ok


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Slippshade* ok looks pretty good... just a couple of questions...
> 1.) your Attack bonus with the magic sword is +8/+10 vs. arcane spellcasters correct?
> 2.) I don't get the way you have recorded damage? 1d6+3/1d8+3... where are you getting that? I assume that it is 1d8+3 (1d8+5+2d6 vs. arcane spellcasters)
> yes you get 500gp base. You will get some extra minor stuff... hmm of the three you mentioned... I will give you either +1 Mithral Shirt. The rest I will think of BUT I think it should be ok




Guess I sould have written it better.

The Damage bonus = Small 1d6+3  and Medium/Large 1d8+3

So small damage vs Casters would be 3d6+5 while Medium/Large damage vs. Casters would be 1d8+2d6+5.

You are correct on the to hit.

I will modify character.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

Small, Medium, Large? Are you thinking 2nd ed? We don't use them no more  
Are you thinking Small sized creatures? That is the damage that a Halfling sized lognsword would do...just want to make sure


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *taitzu52* hmm ok lets call it a _Crossbow of Re-load_ is worth +2 and is a Crossbow that can fire at characters full attack a round (including _Rapid Shot_ and _Many Shot_ - we can figure out how later ). Basically the bolts come from 'somewhere' but he does not need to buy bolts etc. IF you wish to use a special bolt, that it must be loaded as a Standard Action. So with a +1 magical its total is +3 worth (400+18,000gp)



Hmmm...I was rereading the magic section, indeed, a repeating crossbow (5 in a clip) can be enchanted like a regular one.  Reload on that is a free action, much like a bow , so I don't see a conflict with _Rapid Shot_.  Seems simple, will that work?  Say, +1 Repeating Heavy _Shock _ Crossbow (550+8000gp), sound good?  Nice "elephant gun", huh Slip?  Now let's see if poor, scrawny Neville can pick it up and carry it!


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I was rereading the magic section, indeed, a repeating crossbow (5 in a clip) can be enchanted like a regular one.  Reload on that is a free action, much like a bow , so I don't see a conflict with _Rapid Shot_.  Seems simple, will that work?  Say, +1 Repeating Heavy _Shock _ Crossbow (550+8000gp), sound good?  Nice "elephant gun", huh Slip?  Now let's see if poor, scrawny Neville can pick it up and carry it!




OK  Forgot about those things


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 29, 2004)

Karl - Yah, force of habit with the small/large creature thing.  I was pulling the stats for a longsword off of the www.d20srd.org website and they still have it listed that way. My bad.

Taitzu - Very nice Elephant Gun.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 29, 2004)

OK! I think Fury is finally done. I posted him in the Gallery.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> OK! I think Fury is finally done. I posted him in the Gallery.




He looks good BUT just a couple of things. First, as you are now Large Sized your Unarmed Damage and Basic Slam both increase by one Dice type (so your Monk Punch is 1d10 and Slam is 1d6). You can also use Large size weapons one handed and Huge sized weapons two handed 
You do get some advances for being a Large size


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> He looks good BUT just a couple of things. First, as you are now Large Sized your Unarmed Damage and Basic Slam both increase by one Dice type (so your Monk Punch is 1d10 and Slam is 1d6). You can also use Large size weapons one handed and Huge sized weapons two handed
> You do get some advances for being a Large size



Hmm...

I used this chart.

Small or Large Monk Unarmed Damage

              Small Monk          Large Monk
Level       Damage              Damage
1st–3rd    1d4                   1d8
4th–7th    1d6                   2d6
8th–11th   1d8                   2d8

Am I wrong? If he was size M it would be 1d6, large is 2d6. I adjusted it in the gallery.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

Ops yep your Fist should do 2d6... but they are listed as 1d8 right? Sorry mixed that up 
Your Slam should be 1d6 though


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ops yep your Fist should do 2d6... but they are listed as 1d8 right? Sorry mixed that up
> Your Slam should be 1d6 though




Thanks, fixed it. I'm so excited to get going. Lots of cool characters to interact with


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

I am going to start on Sunday no matter what!! I really hope to see characters by then but as the first part will NOT involve combat and stuff I can survive a few days after that to finalize all the characters. 

I to am VERY excited by this game. I have been working up the Bad guys and having a lot of fun with that...


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> So I thought something like some Permanency spells or even Permanent Tattoos (sort of like a scroll, but written onto your body).
> Some ideas that I had would be something like: _See Invisible_ permanency, with some tattoos - _Camouflage_ (1st level Ranger spell from CD), _Pass without Trace_ (1st level Ranger spell). These two effects would always be in affect, unless the character 'willed' them off. These would cost around 9,000gp




Hey Karl, do me a favor and give me a final clarification on magical tatoos.  Is that max. # of tatoos per character level, or spell level total = to level?  What are the rules for activation, how often?

Also, it looks like you treat _Permanancy _ a bit differently than in the book.  What are your rulings on that?

Lemme know, I'm almost ready to get Neville in the RG.

TZ


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

You can have 4 tattoos (your character level). Permancy I read wrong  sooooo ignore what I posted I am going with the book. The Tattoos, I am going to leave as I wrote them we will just have to re-work the cost. Just cause I want to give you a boost (to bring you up to the ECL)


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I forgot to look up Tattoos last night. OK here was some basics
> 1. Tattoos must be 'activated' by bearer, DC is Wis Check DC (5+spell level), standard action, no AoO
> 2. Can't have more then your character level
> Base cost...
> ...



OK, so it looks like 1700gp for 1st's and 2300gp for 2nd's so far.  If I max it out, I'd go for:
Camoflauge
Endure Elements
Barkskin
Cat's Grace

Let me know what you want the new costs to be, and rules for frequency of activation.  I'm guessing that they're not one use.    What am I working with here, 29k?


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, Ijust had a really cool idea about my background, which involves my character being the Son of a Human slave and Sora Katra, the half-fiend/Green Hag and one of the Daughters of Sora Kell.  

If there is a problem race wise I will just keep the stat bonuses and racial abilities of a half-Elf, and use the race issue as purely background, since that is what I really want anyway.  It is also a great excuse for the Hexblade Class as Sora Katra is especially good at curses.

Background:

Son of the half-fiend/green hag, Sora Katra, and a Brelish slave, Bale Kell birth was preordained by Sora Katra’s sister Sora Teraza. Prophesized to be a great general of the Droamm armies, Bale was groomed from birth as a leader of man and monster.  He was as cruel and cunning as his Mother, but his father’s blood allowed him to move easily among humans, a perfect tool for the sisters.  Bale led surgical strikes into Breland during the Last War to hone his fighting abilities and studied with the monstrous shamans of Droamm to bring out his sorcerous heritage.

After the founding of Droamm after the end of the Last War, the sisters thought to wise to move Bale to Sharn where his ability to blend in aided their work in the city. As one of the founders of Daask in lower Sharn, Bale was Sora Katra’s eyes and ears for her network of thugs and monsters.  In the last two years since the end of the war as startling change has overtaken Bale.

Sora Tereza again had a vision, she for saw the son of Sora Katra battling the spirit of Saladar the Pure, Hero of Cyre and Paladin of the Silver Flame, for the dark blade Magique'ricerca in the Temple Flame at Aquirine.  Magique'ricerca had been long thought destroyed by the temple of the silver flame when Saladar had slain its creator Malvor the Black.  

A message was sent immediately to Bale.  He was to leave as soon as possible for the Temple Flame in the ruins of Aquirine.  Aquirine was a small city near the border of Cyre.  It’s only major building being the Temple Flame, one of the largest temples in Khorvaire devoted to the Church of the Silver Flame.  Now located two days travel into the Mournlands the ruins of Aquirine were thought to have been picked clean by fleeing refuges and would be treasure hunters.  Gathering a small coterie of Daask members, Bale entered the grey-mists of Mournland and on to Aquirine. The journey to Aquirine and Temple Flame cost Bale half of his party members and the guardians of the temple cost him the rest.  There in the inner sanctum of Temple Flame Bale bested the spirit of Saladar and claimed Magique’ricerca for himself.  

When Bale’s hand touched the dark blade a deep pain shot through him.  I was as if something had cracked his mind open and was prying the worst of his thoughts and memories from him, replaying the grisly scenes from his victim’s perspective.  Their pain and suffering was his.  With every cut he bled, with every beating he could feel his bones break.  Their fear coursed through him.  His thoughts were shredded until his mind was laid bear, for the sword to see, but it did not kill him.  Somewhere deep inside it had found a spark of humanity, a hint of compassion long thought lost.

Bale crawled from the Temple Flame a shell of the man he was when he arrived.  His pride and callousness had been ripped from him.  Everything he held to be true had been proven an illusion.  He had seen the truth of himself.  A monster bred by monsters.  He had lost himself, but the sword had given him back something long thought gone…his humanity.  

It was that night the dream started. A young, beautiful, human girl came to him and held his head as he cried.  The dream continued for a week always the same, until on the seventh night in Aquirine she spoke.

“You must get up, they are coming.”  Her voice was urgent but calm. 

Bale bolted upright out of his sleep.  In the distance he could here the guttural tones of Hobgoblins.  Bale waited in hiding until they came into view.  The voices were familiar.  The sisters must have sent a search party out of Sharn to look for him.  The lead Hobgoblin was Grishnak a sorcerer of some skill and head of one of the gangs of Daask.  Bale stepped out to where he could be easily seen by the approaching party.

“Bale, there you are!  We have been looking for you for days now...you look like sh….,”

‘Kill it!’ screamed the young girls voice inside Bale’s head and with out thinking he struck his former compatriot, shearing the stunned hobgoblins head from his body.  The others never had a chance.  Three were down before they even thought about reacting and the rest soon followed.

“Who are you?” Bale screamed at the sword.

There was no response.

That night the dreams came again and the young woman spoke this time with a hard edge to her voice.

“My name is Edana, daughter of Malvor the Black and first sacrifice made to the sword Magique’ricerca. When Saladar killed my father, and took his sword, he brought it back here to Aquirine. The priests of the Silver Flame sought to destroy the weapon, but could not, but in doing so unleashed part of me from the blade. I am forever tied to it, but no longer its slave.  You will be my wielder, Bale, son of Sorta Katra, grandson of Sorta Kell. You are mine and I am yours.”  Her voice softened as the dream apparition took his hands. “We have so much to do Bale, but I will help you.”  The apparition smiled slyly and her ghostly lips kissed Bale’s forehead, “Just remember I always get what I want, so it will be easier if you don’t fight me.”

Somehow Bale made it out of the Mournland alive and back to Sharn, where he has since distanced himself from Daask under the guise of studying and unlocking the secrets of Magique’ricerca. 

Personality:

Bale loyalties are conflicted.  He is too important a piece of the Sisters plans to be allowed to stray to far and he tries to keep some contact with Daask if only to keep up the illusion of loyalty to Sorta Katra and spy on there plans.  Many of which he has managed to disrupt without being caught.  Bale knows it is only a matter of time until he is discovered. 

His dreams have continued, as well as his conversations with the spirit of Edana.  They are at a crossroads and have no way of knowing where to go from here.

Description:

Bale can easily pass for a Human. The only node towards his Hag heritage is a slight greenish tint to his pale skin and the mass of ragged long black hair that he keeps in a multitude of beaded braids. He is 6’ 1” tall and weighs about 220 lbs.  Bale tends to ware dark colors for clothes, black being predominant which fits his mood most of the time. When moving around Sharn he keeps a hooded cloak with him to ward off inclement weather and any liquids dropped from bridges and towers above him. His style in clothing has changed from militaristic to casual since returning from Aquirine, but no matter where he goes Magique’ricerca is always by his side.  While fighting Bale likes to keep things light, relying on a mithril shirt that he found at the Temple Flame and his spells to keep him safe from harm.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 30, 2004)

added background above.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 30, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> added background above.




 

Nice work, Slip. I'm playing a former agent of the Daughters in another game.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobitron - Really? Which game?


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Dec 30, 2004)

Enden posted with history in the gallery!  Thanks Slippshade for inspiring me to finally write my history!  (Although it isn't as detailed as your's ^^)

 -P.C.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 30, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Bobitron - Really? Which game?




Knightmares of Khorvaire. I just joined recently. Here's the RG...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107441


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW both those backgrounds are GREAT 

Oh yea Slippshade, I think with the sword we should just stick with the half-elf traits 
Oh by the way, your AC bonus for the mail shirt +1 it a total +5AC


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

HEY all I wanted to make a request... could you each include a *one line description of your character* 
I am looking for something that I am going to add to the first post (which is going up soon ) 

Something like - 
"*Chess Wildclaw* a shifter of usual beauty and brutal savagery, she has traveled the lands of the Eldeer Reaches most of her life. Today she struggles to control her animal half, and live among the rest of society, to try and honor her adopted mother final request…  

Something like that, and I hope to see some more write up soooooon


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *one line description of your character*




*Fury* is a young Warforged, created in the last days of the war. He has travelled from his home in the ruins of Cyre to learn more about his place in Khorvaire and to find clues rgarding the legacy of Aarren d’Cannith, his creator that he never met. A unique Warforged, Fury is unlike any other he has come across, standing a full eight feet tall, weighing half a ton, and with enchantments that make him a force of destruction unmatched by other brawlers.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> could you each include a *one line description of your character*




*Neville Rathbone* is the famed explorer and adventurer from the days of the Kingdom of Galifar.  Mysteriously lost for over a century in the wilds of Xen'drik, Rathbone resurfaced in Korvaire, a broken shadow of his former self, but still an unrelenting force of skill, determination, and not least of all, discretion.  Rathbone has been to every corner of the continent and beyond, his exploits were the stuff of legend.  But now with his country lost, and his name all but forgotten, Neville will look deep into his fractured soul to find the courage for one last adventure.  _"I said one, good sir!"_


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> *Neville Rathbone*[/I]




He looks good and yes you still have 400 some GP to spend after all your stuff. Oh one more thing you do get two 1st level Ranger spells (with a 20 WIS)... when we get into the game you can post in an OCC what they are please


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 31, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> _"I said one, good sir!"_




Great work on your history, taitzu. I really feel like I am falling short in my history in this one, with such good work by everyone so far. Anyone have any bright ideas for a better past?


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> He looks good and yes you still have 400 some GP to spend after all your stuff.



Great, edited to reflect that.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Oh one more thing you do get two 1st level Ranger spells (with a 20 WIS)... when we get into the game you can post in an OCC what they are please



OK, I'll start the game with Jump and Alarm.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Anyone have any bright ideas for a better past?



Dude, don't sweat it, I'm completely obsessive about this stuff (and a plagerist!).  If any character has an excuse for a short history, it's a warforged.  I mean, you're only like 3, right?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey I liked Fury's history also dude... everyone is doing a good job IMO 

and let me say it again CAN'T wait to start  I am only holding off because of the holiday weekend BUT I really want to start posting stuff


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 31, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I mean, you're only like 3, right?




I tend to write long histories as well, but I'm just drawing a blank on this guy. I always have to cut the history back in order to fit on a couple pages


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey I liked Fury's history also dude...




Oh, you're too kind  



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> and let me say it again CAN'T wait to start  I am only holding off because of the holiday weekend BUT I really want to start posting stuff




Hehe, I'm psyched about this one too. Expect about 30 in-character posts a day from me.  

Why not start by doing some pre-game intro stuff like in your Grim Warhammer campaign?


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 31, 2004)

*Bale Kell* a dark, brooding "human" recently returned from the Mournland baring a sinister looking blade, has recently been seen prowling the lower levels of Sharn at all hours of the day and night.  Local rumour places him with the group Daask, though members of the group deny it.


Karl - Added Knowledge: Daask and changed Gnome to Giant and goblin to Gnoll for languages to reflex his time in Droamm.  Any word on the other minor magic items we talked about. (i.e. Gauntlets of Ogre Power, Ring of Sustenence...etc?)

Hoefully I will have equipment posted sometime this weekend, then I will post in the rogues gallery, but may have to wait until monday.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Hmm Mithral Shirt +1 is 2,100gp
Rign of Sustence 2,500gp
Gauntlets of Ogre Power are 4,000gp

OK but that is pretty much it (except for the basic 500 starting gold)


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Yea I have alread written a couple of Prologue for the League already. Just waiting a bit as I don't want to players to post to much


----------



## Keia (Jan 1, 2005)

*Azreal* is an imposing winged male standing six and a half feet tall with with wings above that height.  The wings feather from white to light blue, and Azreal's black hair and azure eyes strike a contrast to those wings.  Azreal's skill at both arms and magic has served him well in his fight with the darkness that abounds.


----------



## Keia (Jan 1, 2005)

p.s. I'm back - though slow going over the holiday weekend.

It's good to be home!
Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

kewl Keia, have a good year (still 2004 for another hour and a half here.... and I am sitting at home watching the news and typing on the computer. Boy do I live in the fast lane )


----------



## Keia (Jan 1, 2005)

Questions on a couple of feats,

I'm looking at Arcane Disciple . . . if taken what domains would be available to Azreal?

Divine Metamagic - does it require a divine spell to be cast . . . it isn't specific, it states spells that you know, but that seems like it is too much.  Then again it does use up turning attempts.

Any decision on the Advanced Learning spell gained, discussed earlier?  (I might have missed it . . .I'll go back and check)
Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Questions on a couple of feats,
> 
> I'm looking at Arcane Disciple . . . if taken what domains would be available to Azreal?




Hmm I would Good and Law for sure... and Protection. Hmm others I would agree with would be Air, Sun and Travel. If you have one that you would like not here, let me know and give me a good reason, and I should be ok with it.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Divine Metamagic - does it require a divine spell to be cast . . . it isn't specific, it states spells that you know, but that seems like it is too much.  Then again it does use up turning attempts.




I am pretty sure you use the spell, the feat allows you to use a Metamagic feat at the spells 'base' level at the cost of our Turning (so _Bless_, with Extended Duration, would still be cast as a 1st level spell but also use up two _Turning_ uses) 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Any decision on the Advanced Learning spell gained, discussed earlier?  (I might have missed it . . .I'll go back and check)
> Keia




To sleepy to remember this... will check in the morning


----------



## Keia (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll go with Travel (or Celerity from Complete Divine).  Being a messenger required Azreal to be quick on his feet, especially when dealing with outsiders.

Found our discussion on Advanced Learning - okay with that.

Finally, I think that Half-Celestial is a Template, and all of the attributes of the base creature remain.  So Azreal would get the human bonus skill and bonus human feat, I believe.

Keia

ps. added skills and feats to character sheet


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 1, 2005)

Before I post my one-liner (which seems to be more of a one-paragrapher from other people), I wanted to know what extra stuff Enden gets.  Sure, the air-galleon, but what else magic-item wise?  I was hoping to get my sheet filled out completely.  Any chance I can actually get some of the cool stuff I mentioned in my appearance paragraph?  ^^

 -P.C.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Right I forgot to really approve everything you wanted 
OK for the Whip, I suggest either _Frost_ or _Shock_ (electric whip). Making it a +1 weapon (costing 301gp+8000gp)
I think I am going to let you spend another 2,500gp on anything else you can create, no XP cost for you, but you have to pay 70% of the cost.
What other items were we thining?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh hey one more thing, no posting in the PBP yet as I am still waiting a bit for people to get their characters down BUT I wanted to get started  More to come...


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 1, 2005)

Great job on the prologues, Karl

What's your email address? I want to send you a character sheet for Fury.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

greenkarl @ hotmail DOT com 

Thanks... and these is only one of the groups that the characters must face


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 2, 2005)

Marcus Calvani is a striking athletic human dressed in a long black cassock with a haunted look in his eyes.  The most striking feature of his plain dress is a Silver Flame medallion worn on a thin chain around his neck.  He carries a bow with him and those who spend any time with him get the impretion that he is constantly trying to look in every direction at once-and is always ready to deal with anything he doesn't like hailing from that direction.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

Kewl... now if ONLY some more characters appear soon 

I am going to post ONE last 'min-prologue' and then the Intro to the game where everyone can post. I HOPE that before I post the first one I have everyones 'One-liner description' done (well most are a bit more then one-line but that is fine


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh yea I wanted to add, that while I think Drow get overused, in this game they are going to be far different then normal D&D... they are more 'savage' and 'primal' evil...


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 2, 2005)

*Enden* is a distant and silent man, who wears his leather coat long and his black hair short.   Dark green eyes look out into a world of detail, yet seem to look past it all.  A man of seemingly unlimited inventions and random objects, Enden continues his life as genius artificer with his past haunting his every step. 

-----

As for my extra equipment, the shock whip is fine by me.  Will it do 1d3 subduel damage along with the 1d6 extra electricity damage or will the 1d3 be lethal damage also?

I'll be asking about my other equipment I purchased later.

-P.C.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

I think I will let it do either, up to you OR it could be both... I kind of like that itea (so you choice if it going to do lethal or non-lethal damge)


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 3, 2005)

I like the thought of it doing lethal damage.  Can the shock property be turned on and off by Enden?

 Will get my equipment list up soon; could Enden have made the items I listed in his appearance?  The leather coat and set of clothes of many pockets (basically the first Heward's Handy Sack), the blade boots, and the second Heward's Handy Sack modified to include a fold-out mini-lab table thing?

 I would have had it done, but I got distracted by Full Metal Alchemist.  ^^

 -P.C.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

hehe thats a cool show... it comes on in Seattle just before Ghost In the Shell on Sat night on Adult Swim (Cartoon Network). Like them both

Yes you can turn that on and off, in fact it is a mental command to 'shock' as it were


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

Ops and yes you can say you made your stuff



AND a big note, tonight before I go to bed I will post the OPENING move... I waited and waited as long as I can... now time to start  
Those three characters I am waiting for, please post something within the next 3 or 4 days. You have about that long before I plan on moving the game from 'Intro' to 'Action'


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

AND so it begins  post away those who have characters (at least names and descriptions)


----------



## Keia (Jan 3, 2005)

Submitted for your approval (and for items and whatnot).  Advice, corrections and suggestions welcome. 

*Azreal**(Sebastian Parson) [Outsider]
Male Gestalt Half-celestial Paladin 4/War Mage 4*
*Character level:*  4
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*City:* Sharn
*Height:* 6' 5''
*Weight:* 224 lbs
*Hair:*Black, to the shoulder
*Eyes:* Sky Blue
*Age:* 24
*Experience:* 6,000 xps

*Str:* 15 (+2) [3 points, +4 racial]  
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
*Con:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +4 racial] 
*Int:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]  
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +4 racial] 
*Cha:* 22 (+6) [13 points, +4 racial +1 level] 

*Class and Racial Abilities*
*Base Extras* - +2 skill points/level, cross-classes skills only cost 1pt/rank, Hero Feats are gained each level, with a bonus feat (for 2) at 1st level.

*Human abilities* - One extra feat at 1st level, 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.

*Half-celestial abilities* - Darkvision 60’, Flight 60’ – good maneuverability, Daylight (Su) – at will, Smite Evil (Su) - +4 dmg vs. evil 1/day, Protection from evil 3/day, Bless 1/day, Aid 1/day, Detect Evil 1/day,  Immunity to disease, Resistance to acid (10) cold (10) electricity (10), Damage reduction 5/magic, Natural weapons are considered magic, Spell resistance 14, Save vs. poison +4.

*Paladin abilities* – All armor proficiencies, shield proficiency,  simple and martial weapon proficiency,  Aura of Good, Detect Evil (sp) - at will, Smite evil (Su) +6 attack +4 damage, divine grace (Su), lay on hands [24 hit points], Divine health, Aura of courage [Immune to fear], Turn Undead [11 times/day as 2nd level cleric], Spells (2nd level caster).

*Warmage abilities* – Armored Mage (light), Warmage edge, Advanced learning (

*Hit Dice:* 10 + 3d10 + 12
*HP:* 46
*AC:* 18 (+3 Dex + 4 Armor + 1 shield)
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft / Flight 60 ft

*Saves*
Fortitude +14 [+4 base, +4 Con, +6 Grace]
Reflex    +10 [+1 base, +3 Dex, +6 Grace]
Willpower +14 [+4 base, +4 Wis, +6 Grace]

*Save conditionals:* Immune disease, +4 vs. poison, Immune fear, Acid 10, Cold 10, Electricity 10.

*BAB:* +4
*Melee Atk:* +6 Scimitar (1d6+2/18-20/x2/S)  
*Ranged Atk:* +7 Composite longbow (1d8+2/20/x3 110ft/P)  

*Attack conditionals:* Point blank shot, rapid shot.

*Skills56 skill points*
Concentration +7 [3 Ranks]
Diplomacy +13 [7 Ranks]
Gather Information +9 [3 Ranks-cc]
Handle Animal +8 [2 Ranks]
Heal +7 [3 Ranks]
Intimidate +7 [1 Ranks]
Knowledge Arcana +10 [7 Ranks]
Knowledge Religion +10 [7 Ranks]
Knowledge History +6 [3 Ranks]
Knowledge Nobility +4 [1 Ranks]
Listen +6 [2 ranks-cc]
Ride +5 [1 Rank]
Search +5 [2 Ranks-cc]
Sense Motive +11 [7 Ranks]
Spellcraft +8 [5 Ranks]
Spot +6 [2 Ranks-cc]

*Feats:*
Point blank Shot [Human]
Rapid Shot [Bonus]
Precise Shot [1st lvl] 
Arcane Disciple – (Celerity)[2nd lvl] 
Divine Metamagic (Empower)[3rd lvl] 
Divine Shield [4th lvl]

*Languages:*  Common, Celestial, Syranian, Draconic.

*Spells Known (cast/day)* (Warmage)
Save DC +6 
0th – (6)_ Acid splash, disrupt undead, light, ray of frost_
1st – (8)_ Accuracy, burning hands, chill touch, fist of stone, hail of stones, magic missile, orb (all) lesser, shocking grasp, true strike. Expeditious Retreat (Celerity). Shield (Advanced Learning)._
2nd – (5)_ Blades of fire, continual flame, fire trap, fireburst, flaming sphere, ice knife, melf’s acid arrow, pyrotechnics, scorching ray, shatter, whirling blade. Cat’s Grace (Celerity). _
3rd - _._
4th - _._
5th - _._

*Spells Known (cast/day)* (Paladin)
1st – (2)_ Divine Sacrifice, Lesser Restoration_

*Equipment*
*Azure Streak* _Mighty +2 Composite Longbow_ (300gp)
*Scimitar* 15gp
*Chain shirt* 100 gp
*Buckler* 15gp
*Bedroll* 5sp
*Acid (2 flasks)* 20gp
*Waterskin* 1gp
*50 ft. silk rope* 10gp
*Paper (10 sheets)* 4gp
*Ink (two vials)* 16gp
*Inkpen* 1gp
*Trail rations (20 days worth)* 10gp
*Belt pouch* 1gp
*Explorer’s outfit* 0gp

*Money*
6gp, 5sp

*Notes* – None at this time.

*Appearance:*   .

*Personality:*   .  

*Background:*   Noted elsewhere.

*Side Notes:* .


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

OK Keia, I would give you some minor magic... either a +1 weapon and maybe piece of Armor... or some other misc item that is worth no more then 2 or 3,000gp


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 3, 2005)

Great to get started, Karl.


----------



## Keia (Jan 3, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK Keia, I would give you some minor magic... either a +1 weapon and maybe piece of Armor... or some other misc item that is worth no more then 2 or 3,000gp




Posted over to the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm going with a special/exotic materials feel to Azreal rather than a magical item type of thing.  Just wanted to highlight the otherworldliness of the character.  Still looking at materials (need to check Eberron books when I get back home)  - suggestions are welcome.

Also wasn't certain if Azreal had another language skill or not.  Common and celestial are base (or Sypharin) I think, but I gave in just common as base with 3 additional.

Keia


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 3, 2005)

I will post equipment today, then transfer Bale over to the Rogues Gallery.  Hopefully I will have time to make a post today in the IC thread.  If not I will do so tomorrow.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok equipment is done and Bale is in the Rogue's Gallery.  Will likely post my intro into the IC Thread tomorrow.

Slip


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 3, 2005)

I meant a flametouched holy symbol, not fever iron.  Got confused, sorry.

Also, you mentioned something about some other magic items on top of the ones you already gave me...what else do I get?  Nothing key is coming to mind, unless you wanted to add some secondary property to a weapon, make my cassok magical (Montebank, Resistance, etc.), add a magical property of some variety to my holy symbol...something like that.  What do you think?  Quiver of Ehlonna maybe?  I dunno...Ideas?

Some other ideas: Magical alterations (via permanency or something) in order to make him a better inquisitor?  Stuff for Arrow the dog?


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 3, 2005)

Karl - A question that I forgot to ask.  In the discription of my artifact is says speech.  Is that only with me as a telepathic connection, or can it speek and be heard by anyone in the vicinity?


Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Posted over to the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm going with a special/exotic materials feel to Azreal rather than a magical item type of thing.  Just wanted to highlight the otherworldliness of the character.  Still looking at materials (need to check Eberron books when I get back home)  - suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Also wasn't certain if Azreal had another language skill or not.  Common and celestial are base (or Sypharin) I think, but I gave in just common as base with 3 additional.
> 
> Keia




For special materials from Eberron, there are... 
_Byeshk_ metal has a lustrous purple sheen and can overcome the Damage Reduction of Daelkyr
_Firetouched_ iron scared of the Church of the Silver Flame, with a rust like look, always a good-algned weapon to overcome Damage Reduction

As for Languages you get your base PLUS one for every INT bonus


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I meant a flametouched holy symbol, not fever iron.  Got confused, sorry.
> 
> Also, you mentioned something about some other magic items on top of the ones you already gave me...what else do I get?  Nothing key is coming to mind, unless you wanted to add some secondary property to a weapon, make my cassok magical (Montebank, Resistance, etc.), add a magical property of some variety to my holy symbol...something like that.  What do you think?  Quiver of Ehlonna maybe?  I dunno...Ideas?
> 
> Some other ideas: Magical alterations (via permanency or something) in order to make him a better inquisitor?  Stuff for Arrow the dog?





 Ah I don't remember  let me go back and re-read, but looking over you stuff I don't think we have spent more then 8 or 9,00gp have we? I have to look some more


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Karl - A question that I forgot to ask.  In the discription of my artifact is says speech.  Is that only with me as a telepathic connection, or can it speek and be heard by anyone in the vicinity?
> 
> 
> Slip




It can speak outloud... but I am thinking on adding Telepathy for


----------



## Blue_Genie (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry it's taking me so long to get this character together.  I'm working on it!  

While I'm on the subject, would you allow me the following feat?  It's from Malhavoc Press' "Hyperconscious: Explorations in psionics".

Durable Construct [Psionic]
Astral constructs serve you longer than normal.
Prerequisites: Manifester level 3rd, Boost Construct
Benefit: Astral constructs you manifest last 10 minutes.
Normal: Astral constructs last a number of rounds equal
to 1 round per manifester level.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

Kewl... it looks like you have a couple of days 

NOTE if you get a name and description you can post in the IC if you want to. I don't mind working out the characters as we go (it was bad trying to start it over the holiday BUT I could not wait )


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 4, 2005)

I totaled up how much we spent for my character so far, above and beyond the initial 500 you allowed us.  It came to 9900 gp.  Is there a target number we are shooting for?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

Still here, back from holiday... will get cracking.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

Kewl its all coming together


----------



## Keia (Jan 4, 2005)

Added Elven to the language list.  Final version (stats wise) is up in the Rogue's galllery.  (need to add appearance, background info - though you have his story, and personality).

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Sorry it's taking me so long to get this character together.  I'm working on it!
> 
> While I'm on the subject, would you allow me the following feat?  It's from Malhavoc Press' "Hyperconscious: Explorations in psionics".
> 
> ...




Hmmm, sure, seems reasonable... maybe I should read more about constructs


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 4, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> It can speak outloud... but I am thinking on adding Telepathy for




Ok, just let me kow what you decide on and I will change the description in the rogues Gallery if need be.

Personally, I like telepathy.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 4, 2005)

Methinks you'll have to move on without me.  I'm finding I don't have the time to actually sit down and create the character unfortunately.  Because it's Gesalt plus all the weird extra stuff that go along with the Extraordinaries concept... it's not something I can created while here at work unfortunately, and I've not been finding the time at the house to do it.  It sucks, but I'm not gonna hold the game back (especially since it's already started).  Have fun guys, and my apologies.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry to see ya go Defcon1


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 4, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Ok, just let me kow what you decide on and I will change the description in the rogues Gallery if need be.
> 
> Personally, I like telepathy.




I like telepathy as well, Slip. Keep the struggle between the sword and weilder internal and private.

Sorry to hear you can't play, DEFCON. See you elsewhere


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 4, 2005)

Karl, how much about my ship do I get to make up in terms of weapons and capabilities?  The Eberron book is very, very vague as to what is actually on an airship.  Could Enden have been able to improve it any?

 -P.C.


----------



## Keia (Jan 4, 2005)

Character is final in rogue's gallery.  Added some background details.

Keia


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Personally, I like telepathy.




 

Great opening post, Slip. I certainly don't mind the 'conversation', I hope you can keep it up.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

Two versions of the changeling i'm caught between.  The first is the sly, ever-changing social manipulator, the second is more like mystique from x-men, the stealthy unarmed faceless one.

character name, changeling rogue-telepath 4; medium humanoid [shapechanger]; HD 4d6+8 (24hp); Init +3; Speed 30 feet; AC # (+3 Dex, +# Armor, +# Shield, +# other), flatfooted #, touch #, ACP #; Bab +3, Grapple +4; Atk +4 melee (1d3+1, critical x2, unarmed); SA: sneak attack +2d6; SQ: psionics, minor shape change; SV Fort +5, Refl +7, Will +5; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats: (91 skill points, 7/3.5 max ranks) Concentration +7 (5 ranks), Intimidate +13 (7 ranks), Diplomacy +15 (7 ranks), Bluff +11 (7 ranks), Sense Motive +10 (7 ranks), Disguise +19 (7 ranks), Forgery +8 (5 ranks), Spot +6 (5 ranks), Listen +6 (5 ranks), Escape Artist +8 (5 ranks), Psicraft +8 (5 ranks), Sleight of Hand +10 (5 ranks), Gather Information +9 (5 ranks), Knowledge (local) +8 (5 ranks), Knowledge (nobility) +8 (5 ranks), Hide +6 (3 ranks), Move Silently +6 (3 ranks); Psicrystal Affinity, Up The Walls, Psionic Fist, Improved Unarmed Strike, Extend Power, Psionic Meditation.

Class and Race Features: sneak attack +2d6, trapfinding, trap sense +2, uncanny dodge, bonus Feats, psionics; +2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects, minor shape change, natural linguist, +2 racial bonus on bluff, intimidate and sense Motive

Possessions: mundane equipment, magic items, #gp #sp #cp.

Psionics: 23 power points per day, Base Save DC 3 + power level.
1st ? Charm, Detect Psionics, Disable, Hammer, Conceal Thoughts.
2nd ? Read Thoughts, Detect Hostile Intent, Cloud Mind, Recall Agony.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

character name, changeling rogue-monk 4; medium humanoid [shapechanger]; HD 4d8+8 (29hp); Init +3; Speed 30 feet; AC # (+3 Dex, +3 Wis), flatfooted 16, touch 16; Bab +3, Grapple +5; Atk +5 melee (1d8+2, critical x2, unarmed); SV Fort +6, Refl +7, Will +7; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 12.

Skills and Feats: (80 skill points, 7/3.5 max ranks) bluff +10 (7 ranks), hide +10 (7 ranks), move silently +10 (7 ranks), tumble +12 (7 ranks), balance +12 (7 ranks), jump +12 (7 ranks), climb +10 (7 ranks), escape artist +10 (7 ranks), spot +10 (7 ranks), listen +10 (7 ranks); improved unarmed strike, stunning fist, hidden talent, up the walls, improved grapple, deflect arrows, combat reflexes, psionic fist

Class and Race Features: sneak attack +2d6, trapfinding, trap sense +2, uncanny dodge, ac bonus, unarmed strike, flurry of blows, bonus feats, evasion, still mind, ki strike (magic), slow fall 20 ft., fast movement +10 ft.; +2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects, minor shape change, natural linguist, +2 racial bonus on bluff, intimidate and sense Motive

Possessions: mundane equipment, magic items, #gp #sp #cp.

Psionics: 2 power points per day, Base Save DC 3 + power level.
1st ? Grip of Iron


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

sorry to see you go DEFCON1, it will still be a day or two before the game really gets going... I was just to excited to start I'm afraid 




			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> Ok, just let me kow what you decide on and I will change the description in the rogues Gallery if need be.
> 
> Personally, I like telepathy.




Lets make it Telepathy only OK?




			
				 Slippshade said:
			
		

> Opening




Great opening there man 




			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Two versions of the changeling i'm caught between. The first is the sly, ever-changing social manipulator, the second is more like mystique from x-men, the stealthy unarmed faceless one.




Hmm both of those are pretty cool... I am not sure which is going to be better for you  tough choice


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Two versions of the changeling i'm caught between.  The first is the sly, ever-changing social manipulator, the second is more like mystique from x-men, the stealthy unarmed faceless one.




I really like the manipulator one. Sounds slick and just a bit dangerous


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

What are we using from UA?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

*Amon - Changeling Rogue-Telepath*

Amon, neutral changeling rogue-telepath 4; medium humanoid [shapechanger]; HD 4d6+8 (24hp); reputation 1; Init +3; Speed 30 feet; AC # (+3 Dex, +# Armor, +# Shield, +# other), flatfooted #, touch #, ACP #; Bab +3, Grapple +5; Atk +5 melee (1d8+2, critical x2, claws); SV Fort +5, Refl +7, Will +5; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats: (91 skill points, 7/3.5 max ranks) Concentration +7 (5 ranks), Intimidate +13 (7 ranks), Diplomacy +15 (7 ranks), Bluff +11 (7 ranks), Sense Motive +10 (7 ranks), Disguise +19 (7 ranks), Forgery +8 (5 ranks), Spot +6 (5 ranks), Listen +6 (5 ranks), Escape Artist +8 (5 ranks), Psicraft +8 (5 ranks), Sleight of Hand +10 (5 ranks), Gather Information +9 (5 ranks), Knowledge (local) +8 (5 ranks), Knowledge (nobility) +8 (5 ranks), Hide +6 (3 ranks), Move Silently +6 (3 ranks); Psicrystal Affinity, Up The Walls, Psionic Fist, Psionic Endowment, Extend Power, Psionic Meditation.

Class and Race Features: sneak attack +2d6, trapfinding, trap sense +2, uncanny dodge, bonus Feats, psionics; +2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects, minor shape change, natural linguist, +2 racial bonus on bluff, intimidate and sense motive

Psionics: 23 power points per day, Base Save DC 3 + power level.
1st - Charm, Detect Psionics, Disable, Telempathic Projection, Conceal Thoughts.
2nd - Read Thoughts, Detect Hostile Intent, Cloud Mind, Recall Agony.

*Bonus Abilities:
-Pure Shapechange (true form is that of the current form, basically all this does is mean that true seeing won't see a form other than the one present)
-Morphic Talents (chameleon, spider climb, gills, claws, one additional talent per level)
-Flowing Tongue (bonus languages can be chosen daily from those around him)
-Flashmorph (able to change form as a free action)

Possessions:
-Some sort of glamered armor which will also change shape to fit his form (glamered mithril breastplate would be the best i could imagine, but it might be pushing it).
-Hand Crossbow (deep crystal, able to use PP to make it generate different kinds of poison (sleep, amnesia, damaging))
-An item which would deflect divination magics
*

Description: 

History:


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> What are we using from UA?




Uneathed Arcana rules that I am using...
Any of the Variant Character Classes talking about in Unearthed Acrana (pg. 47-58, and the Specialist Wizards on pg 59-64), all the additional uses for Action Points (pg 122-124), Recharge Magic (pg 157-162), and Reputation (pg182).

I _think_ I will also be using Item Familars (pg 170-173)


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

What effect would the spell recharge have on psionics?

Perhaps a set rate of PP recovery based on highest level available power cost.  Thus a 2nd level power, costing 3pp, would have a 1d4+1 recharge time as a sorcerer (probably the closest choice) which averages to 3.5.  Round that off to 3 and you have 1pp recovered per round.  Any ideas?

It wouldn't work properly to do away with the point system.

Any comments on some of the extras for my character?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Karl, how much about my ship do I get to make up in terms of weapons and capabilities?  The Eberron book is very, very vague as to what is actually on an airship.  Could Enden have been able to improve it any?
> 
> -P.C.




Well what would you like? I thought that the ship would maybe have room for a military like unit or something so maybe 20 extra people could be carried in something like berth or 10 people with semiprivate cablins. It probably has cargo space for a few thosand pounds and maybe two really big version of a repearting crossbow (balista size)

BUT I am open to your thoughts?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> What effect would the spell recharge have on psionics?
> 
> Perhaps a set rate of PP recovery based on highest level available power cost.  Thus a 2nd level power, costing 3pp, would have a 1d4+1 recharge time as a sorcerer (probably the closest choice) which averages to 3.5.  Round that off to 3 and you have 1pp recovered per round.  Any ideas?
> 
> ...




I like your thoughts on the Psi points back, for the AP... sounds resonable. I am going to work out the ELC with my trusty Grim Tales book and will let you tomorrow (going to bed now)


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 5, 2005)

Karl & Bobitron - Thanks guys, I had a lot of fun writing that opening, I just wish I had more time to add to it, as I wrote it on my lunch hour.

Karl - Thanks for changing it to telepathy.  So lose the Speech, am I droping the  dark vision and listen as well?  I like the idea that it is aware of its surroundings and can observe what happens around it, it adds to the dialog between Bale and Edana (Magique'ricera), but if you think it is too powerful I will drop those powers as well.  I am more interested in the roleplay aspect of it than the advantage of the +10 Spot and Listen rolls.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 5, 2005)

Karl, I own the Airships book by Bastion Press, and I was hoping to finally get to use it.  xD  If you don't have the book, I'm more than willing to type out everything I want for the airship.  

 Two Ballista - 3,000gp - 3d6 damage, 20/x3, 200ft, Piercing, RoF 1 every 3 rounds
 Lightning Bombard - 10,000gp - 5d6 damage, No Crit, 500ft, Electrical, RoF 1 every 3 rounds
 Razor Launcher - 5,000gp - 8d6 damage, 19-20/x2, 25ft, Slashing, RoF 1 every 2 rounds

 That leaves 74,000gp to be put into the ship's hull, rigging, rooms, engine, and all the rest of the good stuff.  Hope you agree with those above!

 -P.C.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 5, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Karl, I own the Airships book by Bastion Press, and I was hoping to finally get to use it.  xD



Dope.  Let's soar off into the ether!  Huzzah!!




			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> I just wish I had more time to add to it, as I wrote it on my lunch hour.



Yeah, great backstory.  I'm guessing that you're tweaking it so that we all can't hear the sword's voice?  Cool, it'll be better for us to figure it out and be surprised, unless of course, you want to share your ultimate weakness with us.  Nah!


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 5, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Yeah, great backstory.  I'm guessing that you're tweaking it so that we all can't hear the sword's voice?  Cool, it'll be better for us to figure it out and be surprised, unless of course, you want to share your ultimate weakness with us.  Nah!




Yah, that was why I put everything said between Bale and the sword in italics and single qoutes for thoughts.  Used Magenta to help differenciate who was talking and reinforce the feminine personality of the weapon.  I was hoping it wasn't too confusing, it made perfect sense to me, but I was the one writing it, so of course it would make perfect sense to me.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 5, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Karl, I own the Airships book by Bastion Press, and I was hoping to finally get to use it.




Man, I want that book like whoa. I told myself I would buy it the first time I see it in a store or if it is made into a pdf. I can't bring myself to purchase it sight unseen online...

What do you think? Good book?


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 6, 2005)

Excellent book!  I think Bastion Press is still having their $5 book sale too!  It's for actual books, not PDFs.  ^^

 I'm waiting for Karl to tell me if what I posted for my ship is okay before I post and make stuff up.  

 -P.C.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Karl & Bobitron - Thanks guys, I had a lot of fun writing that opening, I just wish I had more time to add to it, as I wrote it on my lunch hour.
> 
> Karl - Thanks for changing it to telepathy.  So lose the Speech, am I droping the  dark vision and listen as well?  I like the idea that it is aware of its surroundings and can observe what happens around it, it adds to the dialog between Bale and Edana (Magique'ricera), but if you think it is too powerful I will drop those powers as well.  I am more interested in the roleplay aspect of it than the advantage of the +10 Spot and Listen rolls.




Nope the only thing the sword is losing is Speak, and gaining Telepathy (I think that increases it/her  EGO score also... I will look it up a little later


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Karl, I own the Airships book by Bastion Press, and I was hoping to finally get to use it.  xD  If you don't have the book, I'm more than willing to type out everything I want for the airship.
> 
> Two Ballista - 3,000gp - 3d6 damage, 20/x3, 200ft, Piercing, RoF 1 every 3 rounds
> Lightning Bombard - 10,000gp - 5d6 damage, No Crit, 500ft, Electrical, RoF 1 every 3 rounds
> ...





I don't have that book but if you want to type it out you can have it  so far is seems resonable but what is the Lightning Bombard and Razor Launcher?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Anything new on my abilities yet?

Once I get that stuff out of the way, the rest should be forthcoming.

Oh yeah, possessions... probably some sort of real estate in various places with various associated identities.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Anything new on my abilities yet?
> 
> Once I get that stuff out of the way, the rest should be forthcoming.
> 
> Oh yeah, possessions... probably some sort of real estate in various places with various associated identities.




Pure Shapechange (+0.5)
Morphic Talents 
- chameleon: +5 to Hide, limited/partial Invisibility (0.4) 
- spider climb (+0.2)
- gills (+0.2)
- claws (0.4)  
- one additional 'talent per level' if they are about the same level (+0.2) 
-Flowing Tongue (+0.2)
-Flashmorph (+0.2)

So about two and a half, SOOO I will assume that you are going to have around 10,000gp-12,000gp

other equipment I think...
- Chainmail shirt +1 with Glamour (300+1,000+2,700=4,000gp)
- Ring of Mindshielding (8,000gp)

You can have a couple of apartments or safe-houses around Sharn, with built up personalities set up there. 

NOW the deep crystal, hmm reading the description it does not normally do that... I might allow something like that but I will have to think about it, so not sure

BUT the two items I set up there pretty much take up most of your money... thoughts???


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

I figured pure shapechange would be the most negligible, as it only comes into play against a single spell.  Oops...


I'd rather the hand crossbow more than the ring of mind shielding, as I need an effective weapon.  Basically my idea for the hand crossbow is one which won't deal a great deal of direct damage in its own right, but will end up wreaking secondary effects.  The effects would have to be grouped into various strengths and potential PP cost modifiers and given base durations but I'd find it much more entertaining and unique.

For the hand crossbow, I meant a deep crystal handcrossbow (normal up until now) with an ability to use PP to create various types of "poisons".  Ideas as follows:

Base Cost 1pp
Base DC 10 + Int. modifier
Poison Effects, choice of 1 primary, 1 secondary:
-Unconsciousness
-Amnesia
-Blindness
-Dazzled
-Deafness
-Confused
-Dazed
-Stunned
-Fascinated
-Fatigued
-Exhausted
-Paralyzed
-Sickened
-Nauseated
-1 Constitution damage
-1d2 other ability damage

Augmentations:
2pp: +1 to save DC, increase duration die size, or damage die
Double cost: increasing duration effect (rounds to minutes, etc.), adding another damage die
Triple cost: Change to ability drain or a permanent effect


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

Ah...

OK let me read it over one more time BUT it looks good. I think I will give you both (crossbow and ring)


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 6, 2005)

Instruments of extreme death coming up!
*
 Lightning Bombard
*This weapon looks like nothing so much as an elongated copper barrel mounted on a pair of squat wheels made of the same material.  These wheels are actually rotating drums that contain the ammunition of the bombard--electric energy.

 When firing the bombard, its crew must indicate the target square and altitude band.  They then make a standard attack roll against Armor Class 15.  If the attack roll succeeds, the bombard lobs a blazing ball of lightning into the target square, completely filling it throughout the designated altitude band.  The blazing eletrical charge remains in place for 2d4 rounds, and detonates with hellish fury when anything enters or occupies the square it hits.

 If the attack roll misses, however, the shot has deviated.  Treat this as if the bombard's shot were a grenade-like missle that missed its target.  Determine the direction of the miss as normal, but roll 1d4 to determine whethere the shot was high or low, roll 1d6--on a result of 1, the shot is one altitude band higher than intented, and on a result of 6, the shot hits an altitude band lower than intented.  The shot is at the same altitude as intented on any other result.

 Because the lightning bombard is an indirect-fire weapon, targets recieve no cover from other airships or other obstructions when targeted by an electrical bombard.  This is because the shot of a lightning bombard is not fired straight ahead and may arc over obstacles.  Concelament penalties still apply however.  

*Razor Launcher
*The weapon works by launching a spinning, toothed, metal disk at the target.  When the disk strikes the enemy vessle, it rips into the structure, inflicting a great deal of damage.  The razor launcher is constructed of two narrow metal forks attacked to a heavy weight.  The weight hands over the side of the airship and is raised to load the weapon.  With the forks now facing inward, the cew loads in a razor-sharp metal disk, so that it sits, vertically, in the track created by th twin forks.  To launch the razor, the crew rotates the weapon, then relesases the weight.  This sends the weight down and the forks up and over--the disk is thus launched out of its track into the enemy airship.

 -P.C.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 6, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Instruments of extreme death coming up!




 WMD's finally found! They were in Eberron!


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 6, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nope the only thing the sword is losing is Speak, and gaining Telepathy (I think that increases it/her  EGO score also... I will look it up a little later




Great thanks

More ego, LOL! My alignment will change in no time.  

Now we just need Ferrix and Blue to post there characters....Looking forward to it guys!

Side note:  I change my background as follows to rid myself of the half-fiend/human thing.  It was bugging me and kind of got away from the ordinary guy with bad-ass weapon motif I was originally going with.

Minor change but I think it works better.

Background:

The son of a Half-Elf, Brelish slave, Bale Kell birth was preordained by Sora Katra’s sister Sora Teraza. On her sisters advice Sora Katra went to Bale's mother and laid curses apon him while still in his mothers womb, twisting his form and imparting some of her essence to him. Sora Katra took him from his mother at birth and raised him as her own. Prophesized to be a great general of the Droamm armies, Bale was groomed from birth as a leader of man and monster.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

OK I had face-to-face game tonight and one tomorrow SOOO if Ferrix and Blue have not posted by tomorrow night I will be moving the game on. We will just say that their charactes were really REALLY quite 
I don't want to hold up the excite of the game for to long BUT I don't want you two to feel that I am pressuring you


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 10, 2005)

Anybody have any questions for 13? I'm not sure if the lack of posts means everyone is done with any comments, or haven't been online.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 10, 2005)

Yea I am going to move it along tomorrow... now give the infrequest posts I am a bit worried but we will see


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 10, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea I am going to move it along tomorrow... now give the infrequest posts I am a bit worried but we will see




No worries! FURY will take on all opposition alone!


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Karl. If you have some time I would appreciate if you could check out the prestige classes I posted in this thread. I don't know if you are into Spycraft, but any input would be nice.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=113484


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 10, 2005)

I have some Spycraft and ran it for a while... I am looking forward to 2.0 as I heard it might be OGL and that would be cool. But I am not a huge fan of VP/HP... I prefer the MDT changes with Modern and Grim Tales, only because it is simpler. 

I will read them tomorrow they look pretty cool but I am to sleepy right now


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry about the lack of posting, but I was waiting for Ferrix and Blue's intro's before posting question.  Then the weekend hit and I don't have a chance to get to the computer on the weekends.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ditto.  In every way.

TZ


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry  just want to keep things moving AND of course I can post mostly at night and on the Weekends


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 12, 2005)

Sorry for the oddness of my post Bobitron, but I can't see a genius artificer looking at such a unique warforged any other way.  ^^

 -P.C.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 12, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Sorry for the oddness of my post Bobitron, but I can't see a genius artificer looking at such a unique warforged any other way.  ^^
> 
> -P.C.




Hahaha, no problem! I was pretty amused, it brought a smile to my face


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

good stuff... hope to see something from some more people soon... BUT tomorrow I am moving forward if no other comments. Oh well


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Halfling Quest is set and ready to get going, check it out here.  Looking for some fun short-folk to populate a new game.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 16, 2005)

Well thought I would ping to see who is still around. I know a couple of you post all the time, just wondering around the rest. I am a bit worried as it _might_ be getting - exciting - soon, and I am wondering if people are stil at least checking and just not posting...


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 16, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well thought I would ping to see who is still around. I know a couple of you post all the time, just wondering around the rest. I am a bit worried as it _might_ be getting - exciting - soon, and I am wondering if people are stil at least checking and just not posting...





I think you know which category I fall in, Karl


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 16, 2005)

still here


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 16, 2005)

But have you posted your character?


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm still here!  I'm just giving everyone else a chance to post before I start directing and giving orders to my airship crew to take off.  ^^

 -P.C.


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

Still here.  Just can't post very much on weekends.

Keia


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm here.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 17, 2005)

Ready, Willing, and Able!


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 17, 2005)

You know me Karl, I only post during the week, but I am still here.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a note... not sure if this is affecting anyone else but the server is REALLY slow for me right now, and keeps locking up on me  might just be me, but it has been affecting me for a couple of days. Only seems to be this site though, RPG.NET etc are all running fine for me


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 18, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Just a note... not sure if this is affecting anyone else but the server is REALLY slow for me right now, and keeps locking up on me  might just be me, but it has been affecting me for a couple of days. Only seems to be this site though, RPG.NET etc are all running fine for me




It was awful for me this morning, but it's running incredibly right now. Faster than I've ever seen it.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 18, 2005)

Yah, it happens to me off and on all the time.

Slip


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow. I actually got an ENworld page to open.  Sorry for not posting, but I haven't been able.  The game thread still won't open for me, even on my boyfriend's extremely fast computer.  Sorry!  Feel free to NPC until I can get it working.

 I love the game so far!

 -P.C.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Karl, before we're knee deep in it, can you give me some guidelines on how my magical tatoos work?  The money is spent, let's see what they do!
Also, will you pe posting a map to the tower?  I hope I wasn't too presumptious in just posting the one from Wizards.  Hey, I wanted a prop!

TZ


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

Just to make it easy and to boost you a bit, I am going to see that they are in affect ' Always On' if he wants to use them 
As for maps... hmm I look at the Wizard tower over there and it is a bit big BUT I might use part of it.
Also where did you get the 'whole' map with the railines, etc on it? Kewl stuff


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 24, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Just to make it easy and to boost you a bit, I am going to see that they are in affect ' Always On' if he wants to use them



Schweet!!  I'll use "fire" as a default for _Resist Energy_, and let you know if I want a change in game.  Free action?  Move, standard?



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> As for maps... hmm I look at the Wizard tower over there and it is a bit big BUT I might use part of it.



Well, just a scratch will do.  I'm not trying to break new ground and explore all of the Mournland.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Also where did you get the 'whole' map with the railines, etc on it? Kewl stuff



Follow the links!  Karl, you disappoint me, Wizards has a LOT of great adds on their Ebberon site every other day, pretty much.  I DM a game at home, so let us all know if anything on there is a spoiler.  I also highly recommend the "Steal This Hook" section to ALL DMs.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

With the new boards back up thought would be a good idea to see who is a playing stil. I know we lost one more player, so just want to check before moving the game on...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Here.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 26, 2005)

Always around, Karl. I hope that people stay as interested as I am. You're doing a great job  so far.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 26, 2005)

Yo.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

Here!!

Keia


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 27, 2005)

here and loving it!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

Still waiting for MatrexsVigil & Blue_Genie (although I fear B_G has been lost to the boards as he is not posting on any of his games )

Anyway tomorrow I will move on. BUT Ferrix...I still have not seen your character. Is she a secret?


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 27, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Still waiting for MatrexsVigil & Blue_Genie (although I fear B_G has been lost to the boards as he is not posting on any of his games )
> 
> Anyway tomorrow I will move on. BUT Ferrix...I still have not seen your character. Is she a secret?




Heheh... I thought I had posted it...


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 27, 2005)

No one has any clues about Blue's whereabouts. It's been quite a while since his last post, so I think it is best to drop him (off the airship? Bob, that's rather harsh!).

I hope he's OK.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 27, 2005)

Dang, Bob.  You've been pretty harsh since you took on the Kermie avatar.  But the MC Hammer joke is not lost on me.   

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 27, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Dang, Bob.  You've been pretty harsh since you took on the Kermie avatar.  But the MC Hammer joke is not lost on me.
> 
> TZ




Hammer and Kermie, kickin' it old school. Hard to go wrong there


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 28, 2005)

dead?


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 28, 2005)

I emailed Karl before his last post, he said he's been really busy.  I'm hoping that is the case now too.  I hope this game doesn't die.  Anyone seen him in his other games?  Karl?  Are you reading this?


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 28, 2005)

he hasn't posted since March 11th.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, Karl hasn't really been able to update any of his games in a few weeks. I'll keep an eye on this game, but I'm not expecting it to pick up.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 1, 2005)

I've just seen some disheartening things on RPG.net.  Unless I hear different, I'm going to consider this dead.

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 2, 2005)

Awww, man! You can't just leave it at that! Is Karl OK?


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Awww, man! You can't just leave it at that! Is Karl OK?



Seems like it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I've just seen some disheartening things on RPG.net.  Unless I hear different, I'm going to consider this dead.




TZ, if you would be nice enough to PM or email that to me link I would appreciate it.  I'm not morbidly curious I just need to know what's going on in my forums.

Thanks,
BS
PbP Mod

Email is ftn4life@earthlink.net


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2005)

I edited the FIRST post with the following BUT to bump it up here I go again...Ok as I said in another thread "Karl Green has returned sort of "  after a long absence I am re-launching this game. 

I am NOT sure who is all still interested in this game SO first I am going to call for those still interested; from this list…
Ferrix –*Amon* changeling Rogue/Telepath
Keia –*Azreal* Half-celestial male Paladin/War Mage
Biblton – *Fury* Warforged Monk/Fighter
taltzu52 – *Neville Rathbone* human male Ranger/Rogue
ShaggySpellsword – *Marcus Calvani* human male Cleric (of the Silver Flame)/Urban Ranger 4
Blue_Genie – have to re-look through my thread to see what he was going to do… sorry 
MatrexsVigil – *Enden* human male Artificer/Swashbuckler
Slippshade – *Bale Kell* human male Hexblade/Sorceror
…to reply if they are still interested. Depending who still is around and is interested, after a couple of days I will/may re-open it to recruiting. 

NOW then basic character creations stuff  

Re-posting of Character Creations, just in case…
*Character Level*: 4th (all classes from PHB 3.5, Eberron, Complete Warrior, Divine, Arcane and from the Expanded Psionic Handbook but only from the SRD as that is all I have access to. Also variant classes from the Unearthed Arcana from pg. 47-58 and the variant Specialist Spellcasters from pg. 47-58 are also all allowed). 
*Skills and Feats changes*: All characters get +2 skill points/level (so 8 at first, 2 points after that) and while I am not changing the skill level max, or changing prohibited skills, cross-classes skills only cost 1pt/rank (so a 4th Paladin/Sorcerer could purchase up to 3 ranks of Spot for 3 skill points). Hero Feats are gained each level, with a bonus feat (for 2) at 1st level (so fourth level characters, with no other bonuses would start with 5 heroic feats).
*Attribute Buy*: 40 points (remember bonus at 4th level). Nothing below 8 or above 18 without racial adjustments though. 
*Gestalt*: two character classes BUT locked. I will allow players to buy prestige class abilities as feats. The prerequisite for the "feat" is the character level needed to acquire the ability through normal minimum class & prestige class advancement i.e. if your character wanted the "Impromptu Sneak Attack 1/day" ability of the Arcane Trickster (a 3rd level prestige class ability), you'd be able to get it with a feat at 8th level. (To get into the Arcane Trickster prestige class you need at minimum 5 levels of wizard to cast 3rd level spells and 3 levels of rogue to get the +2d6 sneak attack, then the 3rd level prestige ability would bring the character level of 8th because of Gestalt)
*Racial stuff*: all in the base book and Eberron. I also encourage someone to play either an Aasimar, Teifling or Half-Dragon (or even something weirder like a Gnoll or a Werewolf or an Undying). I don’t want LOTS of crazy races BUT I do want/encourage at least 1 (and maybe 2 max). 
*Wealth*: this one I am going to hold up a bit. I think I will only let you start with 500gp to purchase whatever you want (normal gear and equipment, some minor magic) and ALL other gear will be assigned by me depending on your background story and ECL. Otherwise who would ever be able to afford an Air-Gallon  naw I think my initial thought is this… Generally I want the players to have their own abilities and they do not need to rely on equipment (as much, but again their could be an minor artifact in the group). 
*Action Point Expanded from Unearth Arcana* pg. 122-124. I don’t think that stuff is open content so I can’t post them here but I think I can post their ‘names’ so here they are… the first ones were SPECIAL ACTIONS: ‘Activate Class Ability’, ‘Boost Defense’, 'Emulate Feat’, 'Extra Attack', 'Spell Boost', 'Spell Recall', 'Stabilize'. Then there are the IMPROVE FEATS: 'Blind-Fight', 'Combat Expertise', 'Dodge', 'Improve Critical', 'Improved Initiative', 'Metamagic Feat', 'Power Attack', 'Spell Penetration' Also I will be giving bonus points during the game. 
*Reputation* from Unearthed Arcana (good ideas)
*ECL up to +3* just ignoring up to three ECL, and giving those without any something else (and if you are a lower ECL then get a smaller bonus of stuff). Again want to make this balanced to a points so this is where we could get some kind of ‘power’ or ‘artifact/magic’ This ‘boosted’ would depend on the ECL. If someone wants a half-dragon, then it is +3, but if the highest is only a +1 well then the bonus does not need to be as much. This is also where I could give special abilities (the Changeling with Chameleon powers, the Warforged with artifacts grafted into this body, the perfect thief or warrior with some special abilities like high level thief abilities or multiattack, etc or someone would get a minor artifact). 
* As an example, let’s say that one player is going to be a Half-Dragon (+3ECL) and another is playing a Human. I give the Half-Dragon some magic, etc that would be up to a 3rd or 4th level character (an extra 2,200gp to 3,900gp). The human character just wants more magic, so I could either boost him all the way to that of a 7th level character an extra 18,500gp) or it could be partial bonus OR maybe even maybe a spell that has been cast on him with permanency or a permanent tattoo magic worth so much GP, etc. Grant him a particular magic item that is over that basic limit or a ‘leveling’ 
* Hit Points* Max at first level, then…
D4 =3
D6=4
D8=6
D10=8
D12=10

House Rule/Errata I will be using (off the top of my head)…
Stabilize at negative Hit Points = to your Constitution score before death.
Spell Penetration adds +2, and Improved Spell Penetration adds +4 to your roll to overcome Spell Resistance.


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2005)

Azreal is here . . . brooding as always.

Keia
_(I'm here too and in the game if allowed)!_


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Azreal is here . . . brooding as always.
> 
> Keia
> _(I'm here too and in the game if allowed)!_





OF COURSE


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 20, 2005)

Still ready to ROCK, Karl. Nice to be back with the Extras.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2005)

Yay! I'm here, ready to go!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm still interested, ready, and willing.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm on it like white on rice!!!

Are you those character creation rules the same as before, i.e. did you post that for recruits, or do we have to tweak our old characters?

God....we could use an artificer!


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2005)

Nope I did not change the character creation rules... although we fiddled around with them for some of the players. Yep no artifactor! But that's cool... except for Fury  


I think I am going to re-start just after the battle with the fat-weird creatures where the game died. I will start with a new 'interlude'... I suggest everyone re-read the others CAUSE there are lots of clues in there. 

The 'mission' you are on again is to find a book, that describes some EVIL artifact, that someone(s) are trying to re-assemble, that could bring a new even more destructive war to the five-kingdoms. The book is in some abondond wizards tower in the Mourlands, and you have to walk there (cause something about the magic that makes air-gallons worked, draws living-spells like wildfire to it)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 21, 2005)

I realize the originals have first dibs but if there is a spot (even as an Alt) I would definately be interested.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Prof Yeti... I _think_ we have 5 of the originals still interested AND I plan on re-starting tomorrow (sorry I was going today, but I forgot about the new face-to-face M&M game that I am in that is starting tonight). 

If you have an idea and want to throw out, go for it... I will figure out a way to get you involved... you are a 'special' as it were like the rest... but why 'number 9' did not recruit you orginally will have to figure out. 

AND I just realized that MatrexsVigil – Enden, was the captain of your air gallon... might have to figure out something with that


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 21, 2005)

I will have you a character by the end of the day.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 21, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I will have you a character by the end of the day.



Wow....that'd be a lot better than WE ever did!!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

*cleaning*

Sorry it took so long but here it is. If you need more info I can do that no problem.

[sblock]
Taran Varnodel d’Lyrandar
Ranger/ Sorcerer (Gestalt 4)
Medium (Half-Elf) Humanoid
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Undying Court
Region: Valenar (Taer Shantara) 
Height: 5' 7''
Weight: 150lbs
Skin: Caucasian 
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blonde
Age: 24

Action Points: 7

Str: 12 (+1) [4 Points]
Dex: 16 (+3) [10 Points]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 Points]
Int: 16 (+3) [10 Points]
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 Points] 
Cha: 14 (+2) [6 Points]

Class and Racial Abilities: Elven Blood, Low-Light Vision, Immunity – Sleep Effects, +2 vs. Enchantment Effects, [+1] Listen, Search, Spot, [+2] Diplomacy, Gather Info, Light Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Martial Weapons Proficiency (All), Simple Weapons Proficiency (All), Track, Wild Empathy [+ 8], Favored Enemy [Undead], Combat Style – Two Weapon Fighting, Endurance, Animal Companion – Ghost [Lg. Dog], Spells, Familiar – Azure [Hawk]

Hit Dice: 4d8+4
HP: 30
AC: 13 (+3 Dex) Touch – 13, Flat-footed – 10
ACP: +0
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +5 [4 base, +1 Con] 
Reflex +7 [+4 base, +3 Dex]
Will +6 [+4 base, +2 Wis] 

BAB: +4
Melee Atk: +5 (Short Sword – 1d6+1/19-20 x2/P) 
Melee Atk: +6 (Light Mace – 1d6+1/20 x2/B)
Ranged Atk: +7 (Composite Longbow – 1d8+1/20 x3/110 ft./P)

Skills:
Climb 
+6 [5 Ranks, +1 Str]
Concentration 
+7 [6 Ranks, +1 Con]
Diplomacy 
+8 [6 Ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Synergy, +2 Racial]
Gather Info 
+4 [0 Ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Racial]
Handle Animal 
+7 [5 Ranks, + 2 Cha]
Heal 
+4 [2 Ranks, +2 Wis]
Hide 
+8 [5 Ranks, + 3 Dex]
Jump 
+6 [5 Ranks, +1 Str]
Know [Arcana] 
+9 [6 Ranks, +3 Int]
Know [Nature] 
+8 [3 Ranks, +3 Int, +2 Synergy]
Listen 
+8 [5 Ranks, +2 Wis, +1 Racial]
Move Silent 
+8 [5 Ranks, +3 Dex]
Search 
+9 [5 Ranks, +3 Int, +1 Racial]
Sense Motive 
+7 [5 Ranks, +2 Wis]
Spellcraft 
+7 [2 Ranks, +3 Int, +2 Synergy]
Spot 
+8 [5 Ranks, +2 Wis, +1 Racial]
Survival 
+7(+9) [5 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Synergy (Follow Tracks)]
Swim 
+3 [2 Ranks, +1 Str]

Feats:
1st – Weapons Finesse
Bonus – Least Dragonmark of Storms (Gust of Wind 1/Day)
2nd – Point Blank Shot
3rd – Precise Shot
4th – Eschew Materials

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Dwarven, Halfling

Spells Per/Day
DC – 12 + Spell Level
0 Lvl – 6, 1st Lvl – 7, 2nd Lvl - 4

Spells Known
0 Lvl – Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
1st Lvl – Identify, Magic Missile, Shield
2nd Lvl – Melf’s Acid Arrow

Equipment
Wearing or carrying at hand
Black Explorer Outfit	      Free     Free
Short Sword	10 Gp	(2 lbs)
Light Mace	5 Gp	(4 lbs)
Dagger [2]	4 Gp	(2 lbs)
Composite Longbow (+1 Str)200 Gp	(3 lbs)
Arrow [20]	                     1 Gp       (3 lbs)

Money Pouch 1 Gp       (0.5 lbs)

In or on containers
Bandolier	                    0.5 Gp    (0.5 lbs)
~Flint/Steel	1 Gp	(0 lbs)
~Whetstone	0.02 Gp	(1 lbs)
~Chalk [10]	0.1 Gp	(0 lbs)
~Candle [6]	0.02 Gp	(0 lbs)
~ID Paper	2 Gp	(0 lbs)
~Travel Papers	0.2 Gp	(0 lbs)		
Potion Belt (Empty)	1 Gp	(1 lbs)		
Shoulder Bag	2 Gp	(2 lbs)
~Silk Rope – 50’	10 Gp	(5 lbs)
~Grappling Hook	1 Gp	(4 lbs)
~Sack	0.1 Gp	(.5 lbs)
~Scroll Case	1 Gp	(.5 lbs)
~Sun Rod [6]	12 Gp	(6 lbs)
Backpack	2 Gp	(2 lbs)
~Explorer Outfit	10 Gp	(8 lbs)
~Bedroll	0.1 Gp	(5 lbs)
~Water Skin [2]	2 Gp	(8 lbs)
~Trail Rations [4]	2 Gp	(4 lbs)
~Sack [2]	0.2 Gp	(1 lbs)
~Arrow [20]	1 Gp	(3 lbs)
~Arrow [20]	1 Gp	(3 lbs)

Total weight carried – 69 lbs, Medium Load.
Money
29 Gp, 7 Sp, 6 Cp, 2 Pearls [100 Gp each]   
~~~~~

*Name: Azure* 
Race: Hawk			
Level: 4			
HD: 4			
Hit Points: 15			
Initiative: +3			
Speed: 10  Fly: 60(Avg.)			
AC: 19/ 15/ 16			
Attack: +5		
Damage: 1d4 –2			
Str – 6			
Dex – 17 			
Con – 10 		
Int – 7 			
Wis – 14 		
Cha – 6 

Fort +4 			
Ref +6 			
Wil  +5			

Skills - 
Listen +7	
Spot +7

Familiar Abilities
Low-Light
Darkvision – 60’
Alertness	
Improved Evasion
Shared Spell
Empathic Link
Touch Spell

Sex: Male
Age: 2
Height: 24”
Color: Black and Gray
Eye Color: Gold
Weight: 6lb

Name: Claw
Race: Guard Dog
Level: 2
HD: 2
Hit Points: 20
Initiative: +2
Move: 40 Ft.
AC: 16/ 12/ 14
Attack: Bite +3
Damage: Bite (1D6+3)

Str – 15
Dex – 15
Con – 15
Int – 2
Wis – 12
Cha – 6

Fort + 5
Ref + 5
Wil + 1

Skills -
Jump +8
Listen +5
Spot +5
Swim +3
Survival +1

Feats –
Alertness
Track

Sex: Male
Age: 2
Height: 48”
Weight: 102 lb
Skin/Fur Color: Black
Eye Color: Gold/Brown

Appearance: 
Taran is only slightly taller than average for his race, standing at 5'7" and weighs about 150 lbs. His build is probably best described as wiry like someone who runs constantly. While attractive his attitude and presence has intimidated more than one rival. Taran wears his long blonde hair gathered in a ponytail and braided at his temples. A gift from his mother’s people his eyes are of the palest blues. It is said the eyes are the windows to the soul, and his show like those of a hunting animal.

He normally wears an explorer's outfit, consisting of a shirt, vest, pants, and knee high boots. The outfit is loose but not baggy, to maximize comfort without affecting his movement whether he travels the forest or the desert. The vest, pants, and knee-high boots are made of black Guar (lizard) hide known for its waterproof qualities. The shirt is made of a dark blue silk. He is known to carry a metal baton (light mace) on his left and a short sword on his right, both covered in arcane symbols, and wears a pair of daggers in boot sheathes. He carries a composite longbow in his right hand with a quiver over his back for a left-hand draw. For ease with his smaller items he wears a bandoleer crossing from left to right, and a shoulder bag on a thong that crosses right to left. His final item is a rather simple leather backpack bleached into the lightest shades of tan.

Personality: 
Taran is a young man that relishes the opportunities his blood affords him. He has managed to meld the best traits of his parents into an identity that is both stronger and more deadly than any would imagine. He carries the warrior spirit and honor of his fathers’ people (Valenar), and the deviousness and arcane might of his mothers (House Lyrandar). While he keeps much to himself upon first meeting, if you manage to gain his trust he would follow a person into Khyber. 

Background: 
The man known as Taran Varnodel d’Lyrandar was born 978YK (Current Age – 20) in the city of Taer Shantara, in the lands of Valenar. He is the only child of Dargath Varnodel [Elf Ranger] and Sela d’Lyrandar [Half-Elf Sorceress] now both deceased. 

From a very early age Taran listened to the tales of the war and battles of the Valeas Tairn, with an intellect far beyond his years. Taran began his training when he was barely bigger than the blade with which he learned. While raised in the relative safety of the clans, the horror’ of the War were never far from their home. This was never more evident when the families’ existence was shatter with violence of the most heinous sort. While still a child (Age 11) Taran and his mother traveled to a nearby Lyrandar Enclave to visit family. When they returned their lives would be forever changed. The hold had been ransacked and Dargath killed by raiding lizard men. 

Shortly thereafter young Tarans’ training would intensify in ways he never imagined. While he continued his lessons as a ranger it was also discovered that he carried the gift of sorcery. It was also at this time that Taran developed his dragonmark (Mark of Storm). While many in the family carried the Dragonmark it was years before most had manifested their own Mark. And after little debate it was decided he would be placed with an old family friend, Gedarus Tannabar. Initially young Marek was nervous about leaving home. But the chance to learn and see so much became a possibility the boy could not let pass. So shortly after his birthday that year (Age – 12) Taran began his apprenticeship and took his first steps into a much larger world. Over the next 8 years he honed his craft and learn all he could of what Master Tannabar had to offer. But when Taran (Age – 20) had mastered the basics of his craft and passed all the trials set before him, he was told that his time there had come to an end.

(If you need/want more I have pages (12 to be exact), and will gladly send them along. This is just the Reader’s Digest version)
[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Sorry it took so long but here it is. If you need more info I can do that no problem.




Haha, that's funny!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Haha, that's funny!




What??


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> What??




Took you, like, three hours or something. Took plenty of the players two _weeks_.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

No problem! (Is my OCD still showing?)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> No problem! (Is my OCD still showing?)




He looks good Prof... NOW you have to figure out what makes him _special_! In effect, some +4 ECL stuff to 'flesh him out'... some ideas....

I minor artifact of somekind... one of the other players (who I have not heard from ) had an Intelligent Sword that was pretty cool... we could do something like that.

Some strange unique power… maybe a more powerful version of a Dragonmark

Some rare or unique racial template extra… like lycanthrope or dragon-blood like bloodline

Thoughts? I will think about it a bit also and can make some suggestions tonight.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> ...one of the other players (who I have not heard from ) had an Intelligent Sword that was pretty cool... we could do something like that.




I'll get in touch with Slipshade and see if he has time to join back up.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Thoughts? I will think about it a bit also and can make some suggestions tonight.



We have a lovely skyship that needs a new name......


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 22, 2005)

What is the posting requirement Karl?  I don't have a lot of time, which was why I had to drop the first time. 

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> What is the posting requirement Karl?  I don't have a lot of time, which was why I had to drop the first time.
> 
> Slip




Hey Slip  well I guess a couple of times a week... if we get into combat if you give me the general "here is what I do for the next couple of rounds" I can make your rolls etc


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll give it a try.  If I start falling to fall behind, you can axe me. 

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> We have a lovely skyship that needs a new name......




I might just keep Enden on the ship (something Fury as I remember, have my notes at home) sort of like Nemo in the League stories. So they are waiting for the party outside the Mourlands




			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> I'll give it a try. If I start falling to fall behind, you can axe me.
> 
> Slip




Ok sounds good Slip 

Again I will re-start tonight... with a NEW epilog and then moving the party farther into the Mourland...


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Glad to have you back, Slip!


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2005)

If it's a new thread.  Post a link here so's I can find it!! 

Keia


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I might just keep Enden on the ship (something Fury as I remember, have my notes at home) sort of like Nemo in the League stories. So they are waiting for the party outside the Mourlands.



It's the _Endless Fury_, which I find to be mildly redundant with Bobitron's character's name.  Bob stuck around, so he wins!  Just an observation.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2005)

Hmm ok then... Re-name the Air Gallon time... thoughts?!?!?! What's a cool airship name that denotes some 'fury' and maybe hatred??


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

I like feminine connotations, like _The Widow's Retribution, Jilted Revenge, or The Harlot's Wrath_.  Hehe!


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Eternal Wrath?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

Or _The Widow's Wrath_, if only to suggest an extremly stylized 'WW' motif on throughout the ship's woodwork and embellishments.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> He looks good Prof... NOW you have to figure out what makes him _special_! In effect, some +4 ECL stuff to 'flesh him out'... some ideas....
> 
> I minor artifact of somekind... one of the other players (who I have not heard from ) had an Intelligent Sword that was pretty cool... we could do something like that.
> 
> ...




Well I am always a sucker for stat raises. If you didn'y already have a half-celestial in the game I would say that. But if that is out I will keep thinking.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

Think hard, that's a LOT of gold.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2005)

What if he was dead . . . or undead.  He was in one of the crates on the ship and we had instructions to take him out of the crate when we arrived.  Inside the crate he's packed in rejuvenating jelly . . . that only mostly worked.

Just a suggestion . . . 

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> What if he was dead . . . or undead.  He was in one of the crates on the ship and we had instructions to take him out of the crate when we arrived.  Inside the crate he's packed in rejuvenating jelly . . . that only mostly worked.
> 
> Just a suggestion . . .
> 
> Keia





Oh now that is interesting... especially for one of the Undying Court


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 22, 2005)

So, should we wait on your new intro to post actions or are you going to fast forward past the combat that the group was in?

Karl - If you could roll for me that would be great.  I will just give you my actions and let you know if I spend action dice.

Slip


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

Umh...well...normally I try and stay away from undead (they just aren't my thing).


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 22, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Umh...well...normally I try and stay away from undead (they just aren't my thing).




How about the ability to call apon an ancesteral spirit that possesses you and grants you some pretty cool bonuses?  It would fit with a Vanar Elf (or half-elf).

May be a little close to the split personallity of Bale and his sword, but with a little modification, it could be a lot of fun.

Slip


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

Natural Lycanthropes and Half-Dragons would both fit in with the Ebberon canon quite nicely too.  The WotC site has some good articles on Aundir/Eldeen lycanthropy, or Agronessen dragon conspiracies.  And again, the raw cash you could otherwise get can buy you a character defining item or two.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Oooo, that's a good idea, Slip. Or maybe a spirit that only you can see and communicate with?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 22, 2005)

+4 ECl bonus stuff?  Was that my gear or does Marcus have abilities I forgot about?  Its been a while and I've graduated, interviewed for 5 jobs, gotten married and moved since.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

+1 bow, +2 Mithril armor, coldiron weapon, magic goggles, and darkweave, darkweave, darkweave!  It's safe to say that you're the snazzyest dresser in the bunch.  But check the math, maybe we missed something.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> +4 ECl bonus stuff?  Was that my gear or does Marcus have abilities I forgot about?  Its been a while and I've graduated, interviewed for 5 jobs, gotten married and moved since.




Hmm looking at your character's stuff... I am not sure what we did... I will have to re-read this thread cause I am not sure what we talked about extra stuff for your character...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

A continuation of the story of Taran Varnodel
[sblock]
_From the Journal of Taran Varnodel_

A week has passed and I still have a hard time believing what had happened. A dragon! A real dragon! And it was dying. To understand maybe I should go back just a bit and start from there. 

It was shortly after my 23rd birthday and I was hunting a band of Murughel (Stillborn) that had kidnapped a young girl from her families hold. I wasn't sure why they wanted her but I knew it was for nothing good. I had chased them into the mountains and found them in the middle of their vile ceremony. The hunt was over and the battle commenced. When I had first looked there had been but twelve of them, but their numbers quickly grew. Knowing not were they came from and not caring I smote all that came in reach. And yet their numbers continued to grow, so I continued the fight though after a time fatigue weighed my limbs like stone. 

But at the same moment I felt the first touches of despair I felt a breeze unlike any I had known before. The breeze literally hummed with magic, and powerful magics' at that. I felt invigorated and without even thinking went on the offensive once again. I pressed my advantage, blasting with both spell and sword, till the last of the Murughel was no more. Quickly I released the girl and set her on the trail that would see her home. But I felt a summons from a place near by that called to me. I followed the feeling and was soon at a cave entrance hidden behind a fall of credous vines. Upon entering I felt both apprehention and exhilaration that had my heart racing. After a time I saw light further down the cave tunnel. What I would find was incredible beyond my wildest dreams.

The tunnel opened into a immense room, filled with rugs and tapestry of the finest make. There were magical lights suspended in mid air around the room. And a giant mound of gold, gems, and other materials that would make a king look in jealousy. But the most amazing object was that which sat upon the mound of treasure. A dragon of gold that literally glowed with the reflected lights of the magics. I did not know to run, bow, or pray for mercy but the ancient creature only matched my gaze with a look of amusement.

"Are they destroyed?" the words suddenly appearing in my mind. Rather than shock the 'voice' gave me a sense of comfort. 

"Yes"

"Good, their presense disturbed my rest....and they smelled of death"  again the words appeared in my head with a hint of annoyance. "You though...you smell of the blood." 

"The battle was fierce, Ancient One." I replied though almost immediately wishing to take my statement back. 

"No...The Blood....as in the scion of my kind. I can sense your power though small is powerful."

As the conversation continued I began noticing more and more about my host. His scales were dulled and many where either missing or chipped. And in some places he looked to have scars longer across than I was tall. Even his wings, though folded, looked to be missing bit of skin. He was truly an ancient being and most probably immense power.

"You are correct youngling I am old. From a time that is only myth and legend even to your elven forefathers. But my time grows short and I would ask a favor of you."  

"Yes...What may I do for you, Ancient One?" I answered before even realizing what I had said.

"I would ask that you hear my story and understand that which has gone before." And for the next several hours I listened as he told of his life and all that he had experienced, until his breath became labored and his eyes glassy. And yet he struggled to complete his tale and with it he expired. After a time I prepared to leave but movement caught my eye and I turned back to body of the dragon, and I saw what could only be his spirit rise above the shell he had become. "I thank you youngling for your company. I have a gift for you in return." With that the spectral dragon swept thru the air and dove straight at my chest, passing thru and swirling around my body. From there he floated before me and smiled, though I felt it more in my soul then in my eyes, and he was gone. With his passing the magical fire began to dim and I made to leave. And as I turned for a last look from the cave entrance the body of the ancient creature began to turn to dust and fall in on itself. 

Upon leaving the cave I quickly caught up to the girl and escorted her the rest of the way home. And though I should be tired I am energized beyond my wildest imaginings. But while I did not notice it at first, the actions of the Dragon had left another mark upon my chest to match the 'Dragonmark' on my back. I still look the same as before, so shall have to look into this further.
[/sblock]

Mr. Green here is what I was thinking, though still open to suggestions or whatever.
Like I said before I am partial to stat bonuses. So I took the Half-Celestial Template (+4 ECL)and subtracted the Celestial Template (+2 ECL) leaving the stat bonuses (a +2 ECL). And thought to take the other (+2 ECL Stuff) as Magic/Equipment. With the backstory it would mean I wasn't a "Half-Dragon" but definately someone who had been granted a boon. Like I said this is just an idea/suggestion.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

Are we keeping the results of IC post #120?  There was some damage taken there.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

As we are sort of re-starting assume that you have taken no damage or used any of your spells... you will need them


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 23, 2005)

Karl, 

Looking over my character I realized that I may have made a mistake.  If none of the Hexblade abilities allow for combat casting then would it be possible to switch my lightening reflexes feat for the Combat Casting feat, it just makes more sense for the character.

Slip


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

Any further thoughts on what I should do?


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 23, 2005)

I like the double dragonmark idea.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

Well my preference would go toward my suggestion in post #360. But then the Half-Dragon template is growing on me, with the other +1ECL in gear/magic stuff.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well my preference would go toward my suggestion in post #360. But then the Half-Dragon template is growing on me, with the other +1ECL in gear/magic stuff.



Maybe this will give you ideas on that:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ebds/20050418a


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Karl,
> 
> Looking over my character I realized that I may have made a mistake.  If none of the Hexblade abilities allow for combat casting then would it be possible to switch my lightening reflexes feat for the Combat Casting feat, it just makes more sense for the character.
> 
> Slip




Sure that is fine...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Maybe this will give you ideas on that:
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ebds/20050418a




That is pretty cool...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

DAMN...it has fallen into the wrong hands!!!


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmmm ShaggySpellsword… 

looks like I messed up on your stuff BIG TIME … with only about 9,990gp of stuff, when if we go for JUST treasure it should come out around 27,000gp. I re-read the thread and you did mention stuff for Arrow your dog and something with Permanency that would help you be an inquisitor SOOO how about…

Looking at Permanency… how about the idea of Marcus maybe having *Arcane Sight* or *See Invisible* and maybe both you and Arrow having *Telepathic Bond*… he is not super-intelligent but you can get the basic feeling between each other, etc. Then maybe Arrow can also have *Magic Fang* on him… that would be about all the extra cash. Thoughts??? Yes I know Arcane Sight/See Invisible can not be cast on someone else but I like the idea none the less


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

Umh...got a question (well actually a few)   

I think I will go with the Half-Dragon template (ECL 3) plus a little stuff if that is okay?  

Also I was going to see if it would be okay to switch to full Elf (with the template on top)? I can easily change from my end, but if it causes a problem just let me know.   

Is there any way I can keep the template secret rather than be all scales and fang? (Just look like a normal Elf) The Dragons of Argonessen seem to be all about stealth and that would seem to make him a very obvious target.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Umh...got a question (well actually a few)
> 
> I think I will go with the Half-Dragon template (ECL 3) plus a little stuff if that is okay?
> 
> ...




Sounds good on all counts Prof... I don't mind you being a Half-Dragon/Elf, and looking just like an Elf is also good. What type of Dragon are you thinking? I need to look at what that all involves. 

As for extra equipment... you get 500GP to spend as you want... then I will spend the rest, as if you were a 5th level character (I don't have my book here so I don't remember what is the starting wealth for a 5th level character?)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sounds good on all counts Prof... I don't mind you being a Half-Dragon/Elf, and looking just like an Elf is also good. What type of Dragon are you thinking? I need to look at what that all involves.
> 
> As for extra equipment... you get 500GP to spend as you want... then I will spend the rest, as if you were a 5th level character (I don't have my book here so I don't remember what is the starting wealth for a 5th level character?)




Groovy (Yes...I am that old!) 

I shall make the changes shortly. Should I post the sheet here or the rogues gallery?

I was thinking Choice #1 Gold or Choice #2 Red. But am open to suggestions.

How do you deal with Material components?

I have a composite longbow (+1 Str) if possible I would like to get it for (+5 Str) but other than that I am okay.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 23, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Groovy (Yes...I am that old!)




Bah. You don't have to be old to be groovy. 

Can I just mention how happy I am to be back in this game? And thanks for coming back, Slip, your posts are a delight.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

Don't forget about those funky feats, like _Ability Focus, Improved Natural Armor_, and _Multiattack_.  Cripes you're a beast.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh, and Shaggy....don't forget wands.  I mean it IS Eberron.  They DO grow on trees.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds great.  Looking foward to this game...I've enjoyed it so far!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

How is this Boss?

Taran Varnodel d’Phiarlan
Ranger/ Sorcerer (Gestalt 4)
Medium Dragon (Half-Dragon/Elf)
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Undying Court
Region: Valenar (Taer Shantara) 
Height: 5' 9''
Weight: 150lbs
Skin: Caucasian 
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blonde
Age: 124

Mechanics[sblock]
Action Points: 7

Str: 20 (+1) [4 Points, +8 Racial]
Dex: 18 (+3) [10 Points, +2 Racial]
Con: 14 (+1) [6 Points, -2 Racial, +2 Racial]
Int: 18 (+3) [10 Points, +2 Racial]
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 Points] 
Cha: 14 (+2) [4 Points, +2 Racial]

Class and Racial Abilities: 
Elven Blood, Low-Light Vision, Darkvision (60 Ft.), Immunity – Fire/Paralysis/Sleep Effects, +2 vs. Enchantment Effects, [+2] Listen/Search/Spot, Secret Door Detection, Elven Weapon Proficiency – Longsword/Rapier/Longbow/Shortbow, Racial Martial Weapon Proficiency – Valenar Double Scimitar, Natural Armor +4, Natural Weapons – Claw (d4)/Claw (d4)/Bite (d6), Breath Weapon – Cone of Fire [6d8 Dmg.] (30 Ft.) DC 11, Light Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Martial Weapons Proficiency (All), Simple Weapons Proficiency (All), Track, Wild Empathy [+ 8], Favored Enemy [Undead], Combat Style – Two Weapon Fighting, Endurance, Spells, Familiar – Azure [Hawk]

Hit Dice: 4d8+8
HP: 34
AC: 18 (+4 Dex, +4 Natural) Touch – 14, Flat-footed – 14
ACP: +0
Init: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +6 [4 base, +2 Con] 
Reflex +8 [+4 base, +4 Dex]
Will +6 [+4 base, +2 Wis] 

BAB: +4
Melee Atk: +9 (Valenar Great Sword – 2d6+5 [19-20 x2] S)
Melee Atk: +9 (Claw Strike – 1d6+5 [20 x2] S)
Melee Atk: +9 (Light Mace – 1d6+5 [20 x2] B)
Ranged Atk: +8 (Composite Longbow – 1d8+1 [20 x3] 110 ft. Peircing)

Skills:
Climb +10 [5 Ranks, +5 Str]
Concentration +9 [7 Ranks, +2 Con]
Diplomacy +11 [7 Ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Synergy]
Gather Info +5 [1 Ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Dragonmark]
Handle Animal +7 [5 Ranks, + 2 Cha]
Heal +4 [2 Ranks, +2 Wis]
Hide +10 [6 Ranks, + 4 Dex]
Jump +10 [5 Ranks, +5 Str]
Know [Arcana] +10 [6 Ranks, +4 Int]
Know [Nature] +9 [3 Ranks, +4 Int, +2 Synergy]
Listen +9 [5 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Racial]
Move Silent +10 [6 Ranks, +4 Dex]
Search +11 [5 Ranks, +4 Int, +2 Racial]
Sense Motive +7 [5 Ranks, +2 Wis]
Spellcraft +8 [2 Ranks, +4 Int, +2 Synergy]
Spot +9 [5 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Racial]
Survival +9(+11) [7 Ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Synergy (Follow Tracks)]
Swim +7 [2 Ranks, +5 Str]

Feats:
1st – Point Blank Shot
Bonus – Least Dragonmark of Storms (Gust of Wind 1/Day)
2nd – Precise Shot
3rd – Eschew Materials
4th – Improved Natural Attack

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Dwarven, Halfling, Orc

Spells Per/Day
DC – 12 + Spell Level
0 Lvl – 6, 1st Lvl – 7, 2nd Lvl - 4

Spells Known
0 Lvl – Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
1st Lvl – Identify, Magic Missile, Shield
2nd Lvl – Melf’s Acid Arrow
[/sblock]
Equipment[sblock]
Wearing or carrying at hand
Black Explorer Outfit	      Free               Free
Valenar Great Sword	      50 Gp	(8 lbs)	
Light Mace		       5 Gp	(4 lbs)
Dagger [2]		       4 Gp	(2 lbs)
Composite Longbow (+1 Str)	    200 Gp	(3 lbs)
Arrow [20]		       1 Gp             (3 lbs)

Money Pouch 		       1 Gp           (0.5 lbs)

In or on containers
Bandolier	                    	0.5 Gp    (0.5 lbs)
~Flint/Steel		1 Gp	(0 lbs)
~Whetstone		0.02 Gp	(1 lbs)
~Chalk [10]		0.1 Gp	(0 lbs)
~Candle [6]		0.02 Gp	(0 lbs)
~ID Paper		2 Gp	(0 lbs)
~Travel Papers		0.2 Gp	(0 lbs)

Potion Belt (Empty)              1 Gp	(1 lbs)
Potion of CLW (x3)		50 Gp	(0.3 lbs)

Shoulder Bag		2 Gp	(2 lbs)
~Silk Rope – 50’		10 Gp	(5 lbs)
~Grappling Hook		1 Gp	(4 lbs)
~Sack		            0.1 Gp	(.5 lbs)
~Scroll Case		1 Gp	(.5 lbs)
~Sun Rod [6]		12 Gp	(6 lbs)

Backpack		              2 Gp	(2 lbs)
~Explorer Outfit		10 Gp	(8 lbs)
~Bedroll		             0.1 Gp	(5 lbs)
~Water Skin [2]		2 Gp	(8 lbs)
~Trail Rations [4]		2 Gp	(4 lbs)
~Sack [2]		0.2 Gp	(1 lbs)
~Arrow [20]		1 Gp	(3 lbs)
~Arrow [20]	            1 Gp       (3 lbs)

Total weight carried – 75.3 lbs, 
Light Load [0 - 133 lbs.], Moderate [134 - 266 lbs.], Heavy [267 - 400 lbs]
Money
40 Gp, 7 Sp, 6 Cp 
~~~~~
[/sblock]
Familiar[sblock]
Name: Azure	
Race: Hawk
Level: 4
HD: 4
Hit Points: 15
Initiative: +3
Speed: 10  Fly: 60(Avg.)		
AC: 19/T 15/FF 16		
Attack: +5	
Damage: 1d4 –2

Str – 6
Dex – 17
Con – 10
Int – 7
Wis – 14
Cha – 6

Fort +6
Ref +7
Wil  +5

Skills - 
Listen +2
Spot +14

Sex: Male
Age: 2
Height: 24”
Weight: 6lb
Color: Black and Gray
Eye Color: Gold

Familiar Abilities
Low-Light
Darkvision – 60’
Alertness	
Improved Evasion
Shared Spell
Empathic Link
Touch Spell
[/sblock]
Appearance/Personality/History[sblock]
Appearance: 
Taran is only slightly taller than average for his race, standing at 5'9" and weighs about 150 lbs. His build is probably best described as wiry like someone who runs constantly. While attractive his attitude and presence has intimidated more than one rival. Taran wears his long blonde hair gathered in a ponytail and braided at his temples. A gift from his mother’s people his eyes are of the palest blues. It is said the eyes are the windows to the soul, and his show like those of a hunting animal.

He normally wears an explorer's outfit, consisting of a shirt, vest, pants, and knee high boots. The outfit is loose but not baggy, to maximize comfort without affecting his movement whether he travels the forest or the desert. The vest, pants, and knee-high boots are made of black Guar (lizard) hide known for its waterproof qualities. The shirt is made of a dark blue silk. He is known to carry a metal baton (light mace), covered in arcane symbols, on his left belt and a pair of daggers on his right. He also carries a two-handed blade for a right draw across his back, and a composite longbow in his right hand with a quiver over his back for a left-hand draw. For ease with his smaller items he wears a bandoleer crossing from left to right, and a shoulder bag on a thong that crosses right to left. His final item is a rather simple leather backpack bleached into the lightest shades of tan.

Personality: 
Taran is a young man that relishes the opportunities his blood affords him. He has managed to meld the best traits of his parents into an identity that is both stronger and more deadly than any would imagine. He carries the warrior spirit and honor of his fathers’ people (Valenar), and the deviousness and arcane might of his mothers (House Phiarlan). While he keeps much to himself upon first meeting, if you manage to gain his trust he would follow a person into Khyber. 

Background: 
The man known as Taran Varnodel d’Phiarlan was born 978YK (Current Age – 20) in the city of Taer Shantara, in the lands of Valenar. He is the only child of Dargath Varnodel [Elf Ranger] and Sela d’Phiarlan [Elf Sorceress] now both deceased. 

From a very early age Taran listened to the tales of the war and battles of the Valeas Tairn, with an intellect far beyond his years. Taran began his training when he was barely bigger than the blade with which he learned. While raised in the relative safety of the clans, the horror’ of the War were never far from their home. This was never more evident when the families’ existence was shatter with violence of the most heinous sort. While still a child (Age 11) Taran and his mother traveled to a nearby Phiarlan Enclave to visit family. When they returned their lives would be forever changed. The hold had been ransacked and Dargath killed by raiding lizard men. 

Shortly thereafter young Tarans’ training would intensify in ways he never imagined. While he continued his lessons as a ranger it was also discovered that he carried the gift of sorcery. It was also at this time that Taran developed his dragonmark (Mark of Shadow). While many in the family carried the Dragonmark it was years before most had manifested their own Mark. And after little debate it was decided he would be placed with an old family friend, Gedarus Tannabar. Initially young Marek was nervous about leaving home. But the chance to learn and see so much became a possibility the boy could not let pass. So shortly after his birthday that year (Age – 12) Taran began his apprenticeship and took his first steps into a much larger world. Over the next 8 years he honed his craft and learn all he could of what Master Tannabar had to offer. But when Taran (Age – 20) had mastered the basics of his craft and passed all the trials set before him, he was told that his time there had come to an end.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

He looks good Prof Y. Go ahead and post him over in the Rogues Gallery also if you could. 

Update post to come... (and remember that you are with the team).


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Sounds great.  Looking foward to this game...I've enjoyed it so far!




Kewl but which do you want? Arcane Vision or See Invisible? Just want to be sure


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> He looks good Prof Y. Go ahead and post him over in the Rogues Gallery also if you could.
> 
> Update post to come... (and remember that you are with the team).




Cool, consider it done.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 24, 2005)

Question on Action Dice:  How many do we have to start and when do they replenish?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

You have 5 + 1/2 your level, round down (so 7 to start).

You get the FULL number back when you go up a level, you can spend them AFTER you make your roll (i.e. I roll a Save, getting a 9, spend an Action Dice for +1d6 more) AND last but not least I will award bonus Action Dice for things like cool things your character does, when I do something bad to your character , etc.

I love the idea of Action Dice but NOT getting any back until you go up a level BLOWS  so I want to give you more... BUT note the MAX you can have is still 7, so if you have not spent any I can't give you any


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks, 

Now if I could just remember what all of the Hexblade abilities do for me .  I forgot to check them last night.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 24, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> Now if I could just remember what all of the Hexblade abilities do for me .  I forgot to check them last night.



At least you get this:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/cwc/20050623a

You lucky dog!


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks, 

I haven't read that before.  hexblade is pretty cool and I liked their special abilities when I created this character, but I have since forgotten what Hexblade Curse, Arcane Resistance and Mettle do for me.

Doh! Totally forgot I could take a familiar.

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh yea one more thing about Action Points and rolling... REMEMBER that if you want, you roll for you own character. We are using the Honor System and all 

BUT IF you want me to roll, and you MIGHT want to spend an Action Point, include that in your post... so like "I attack, if I roll then then a 8 I will spend an Action Point" etc.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 24, 2005)

Karl,

I won't be around on the weekend to post so if combat starts, I will be casting Shield and Blur then charge in.  I will attack with my sword and use shocking grasp if that does not seem to be effective.

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

Why would anyone assume that combat is coming  hehehehe 
will do... depending


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 24, 2005)

Well at least I said IF and not WHEN.  

Slip


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm getting a little nervous now.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 25, 2005)

Sorry it took me so long to reply. I just plain missed the email. But I am ready to rumble.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2005)

no problem... I should have posted before myself... now need to figure watches. Do you want them? Whos on what watch? Assuming the Fury is staying up all night and can watch all night... 

And the warstrider thing seems to have totally ignored the party and was only interested in dead bodies, but it was totally evil in every sense of the world...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 26, 2005)

Watch - Yes

Which Shift - Any, with a preference to either first or last. But I currently have all my spells so only need 4 hours of trance I believe.

Yes but it was a cool if disturbing picture.

Karl, 
Did Taran receive any goodies from the DM bag? If not that is cool, though.

Also is Gold a good color for me?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 26, 2005)

Karl-I want to go with See Invisibility instead of Arcane Sight.  It will make Invisibility Purge that much more useful as a Cleric Spell.  As for watches, I would be perfectly fine with letting Fury watch the night through.  If he isn't willing, then Marcus will certainly do his part with no preference to early in the eveing or late.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 26, 2005)

Fury is on it. He really has nothing else to do. If someone wants to join him, that's just fine.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll take middle of the night/


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Karl,
> Did Taran receive any goodies from the DM bag? If not that is cool, though.
> 
> Also is Gold a good color for me?




Gold is cool with me... as for extra stuff, hmmm - Hmm, how about your main Weapon (your choose) is +2 (8,000gp) and then maybe a Handy Haversack?

If there are things you would ‘prefer’ more let me know… just some thoughts


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 27, 2005)

When I get up for watch I will cast Mage Armor on myself.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 27, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Gold is cool with me... as for extra stuff, hmmm - Hmm, how about your main Weapon (your choose) is +2 (8,000gp) and then maybe a Handy Haversack?
> 
> If there are things you would ‘prefer’ more let me know… just some thoughts




I love the Handy Haversack.  

But was wondering if I could downgrade the main weapon (greatsword) from the preposed +2 to a +1 and upgrade my bow as well? It is currently a Composite Longbow (Str +1) and if possible could it go to Composite Longbow +1 (Str +5)? If not then the +2 Greatsword is cool with me.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2005)

For Watches then it looks like we have...

1st - Fury, Naville
2nd - Fury, Bane
3rd - Fury, Taran

Sound good? Anyone else interested?? Just want to make sure... and I will just assume this is the standard watch then for the rest of the trip just to make it easier


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I love the Handy Haversack.
> 
> But was wondering if I could downgrade the main weapon (greatsword) from the preposed +2 to a +1 and upgrade my bow as well? It is currently a Composite Longbow (Str +1) and if possible could it go to Composite Longbow +1 (Str +5)? If not then the +2 Greatsword is cool with me.




Sure Longbow +1 (STR+5) and Greatsword +1 is cool with me


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 27, 2005)

You mean Fury, Bale for second watch right?

Slip


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 27, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> For Watches then it looks like we have...
> 
> 1st - Fury, Naville
> 2nd - Fury, Bane
> ...




Works for me.


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2005)

That works for me . . . my spot and listen aren't that great.  I do have Darkvision however, which might help.  If needed I would take either a 1st or a 3rd watch (to recover spells, etc.)

Keia


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 27, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sure Longbow +1 (STR+5) and Greatsword +1 is cool with me




Yeah I figured it is cheaper than what was offered but fits the character really well.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 27, 2005)

I may need to switch occationally to recover spells as well, unless Karl ok's my spell recovery with second watch.

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2005)

Hmm maybe a non-spellcaster should sit on middle watch? I am not sure if there are many in this group though


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 27, 2005)

ok, officially dropping from middle watch then.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2005)

Well as a note I am NOT that big on enforcing 8 solid hours of rest to recover spells... so I am can live with it if you all are cool with it


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds good, I guess I am back on mid watch then. 

Slip


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Works of me too!

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> You mean Fury, Bale for second watch right?
> 
> Slip




Ops  
OK Azreal on 1st watch also... 

Kewl update a coming...


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kewl update a coming...




With all this talk of watches, I have a feeling it will be...

"You sleep through the night without waking."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> With all this talk of watches, I have a feeling it will be...
> 
> "You sleep through the night without waking."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

Boss would Taran be awake by then? He only needs 4 hours of trance at the moment since he still has a full complement of spells.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 28, 2005)

Just a reminder that I cast Mage Armor when I awoke for my turn at watch.

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Boss would Taran be awake by then? He only needs 4 hours of trance at the moment since he still has a full complement of spells.




Hmm not sure... what watch would you normally take (I assume you could take two)... as I already posted the surprise round FOR this night only lets assume he took first and last watch... if you want to change that just let me know when so I can keep track of that... Sorry about that, just got to remember everything ya know 




			
				Slippshade said:
			
		

> Just a reminder that I cast Mage Armor when I awoke for my turn at watch.
> 
> Slip




Yep see surprise round post


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hmm not sure... what watch would you normally take (I assume you could take two)... as I already posted the surprise round FOR this night only lets assume he took first and last watch... if you want to change that just let me know when so I can keep track of that... Sorry about that, just got to remember everything ya know




Well no problem since I hadn't really thought about it either till just then.  But for future reference when he has full spells, he will just trance 4 hours the sit with Fury the rest of the night. Though I don't know that it will happen too often.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

Umh...Karl, I have a quick question. The half-dragon gets a breath weapon with a DC of 10 + 1/2 Racial Hit Dice + Con Mod. Do I use class level in place of Racial Hit Dice? I wrote it down to ask previous but real life got in the way.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 28, 2005)

> ooc: Charge +9, dealing 8d6+4 damage and an additional 1d10 on a crit.




Good lord Bobitron!


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah really, I'll just put my little crossbow down and watch.


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 28, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Umh...Karl, I have a quick question. The half-dragon gets a breath weapon with a DC of 10 + 1/2 Racial Hit Dice + Con Mod. Do I use class level in place of Racial Hit Dice? I wrote it down to ask previous but real life got in the way.




Yea use 1/2 Class Levelfor the base...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Good lord Bobitron!




Yes that Rhino/Adamantine hide of his comes in handy  but he has to charge so it helps a little for the poor GM 

EDIT oh and he has a couple of wackie feats from Eberron that always catch me off guard


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea use 1/2 Class Levelfor the base...




Excellent! So shall it be done.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Good lord Bobitron!




Your approval fills me with shame.  

Yeah, Ferrix worked out the math. It only crits on 20, but still works out pretty well.  



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> On a side note: Fury should deal 2d6 (base) + 1d6 (shocking) + 3d6 (gr. powerful charge) + 2d6 (rhino hide) + 4 (str), totaled to 8d6+4 (ouch).


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey I'm not complaining, though remind me to never....ever piss Fury off.




			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yes that Rhino/Adamantine hide of his comes in handy  but he has to charge so it helps a little for the poor GM
> 
> EDIT oh and he has a couple of wackie feats from Eberron that always catch me off guard




So what your saying is that if I get on Fury's bad side, it would be best to stand right in front of him so as to not allow the charge attack...for some reason that doesn't make me feel any better. 

Slip


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

I have to agree with Slippshade. It just doesn't seem to rank real high on the smart meter. 


(But I still want to see it.  )


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

Stand in front of him? You obviously haven't seen his grapple bonus. 

Edit: Which, by the way, I just calculated to be a +16. Whoa. Plus, as a monk, he can deal 2d6+4 lethal as unarmed damage.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

Neville jumps on the lumbering Warforged's back and strikes his head repeatedly with a wrench to no avail.  The enraged construct then reaches behind his shoulder, grabs hold of the haggard explorer, and throws him a good fifteen feet, before mercilessly running the old fart down.

ooc: Charge +9, dealing 8d6+4 damage and an additional 1d10 on a crit. 

Neville explodes.

The End


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 28, 2005)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah until I saw it written out I was waiting to see a chance for the little elf to use his  breath weapon (6d8 30' Cone). But now I am waiting to see Bobitron play monster truck derby.


I have 5 Gp on the big fighter/monk one!!!


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, I'am starting to feel like a weakling.  The best attack I have is a 4d6 Shocking grasp. 

Wanna check my power level there Karl.   

Slip


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm not that tough either - - but I traded power for diversity . . . and flight.

Keia


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 29, 2005)

Normally I play the full bore stealth/subtle character. So after thinking about it I thought it would be fun to play a Thumper kind of character. But then I couldn't get totally away from the stealth thing, it is just kinda light. 

But remember the breath weapon is only 1/day. Though from the sound of the fight it might be a good idea.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

It was pretty obvious from the get go that we were a mix of 'even for even's sake' characters, and the min-maxed ones that WILL keep us all alive.  I could care less as long as they're *ahem* close to the rules, and more importantly, roleplayed well.  I think that we've been doing that last part Extraordinarily well.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm actually most interested in seeing what Ferrix's fly psychic crossbow does.  Looks like he paid a lot for it.  And since he IS the closest thing The Invisible Man, we'd better keep a close eye on him.  Right Ferrix?  Ferrix?  

ps- for those who haven't read it, LoEG Vol. 2 has a riveting exchange between Invisible Man and Hyde.  Woof!


----------



## Slippshade (Jun 29, 2005)

I actually was not serious about checking the power level.  I am quite happy with Bale the way he is. 


Slip


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

Note:  I know I'm first in Init., but I can't read .xls files from here.  I'm having a great time watching y'all do the do, but I won't be updating until tonight.  Sorry!


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Ahhhh, just take a guess    Bad guys are everywhere - ya can't help but hit one or two if you do anything at all 

Keia


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 29, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Note:  I know I'm first in Init., but I can't read .xls files from here.  I'm having a great time watching y'all do the do, but I won't be updating until tonight.  Sorry!




If you would like I can make a word version? I don't mind waiting but I also have my summer free to lounge around play to my hearts content. (sshh...don't tell anyone, they will find me things to do!  )


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Note:  I know I'm first in Init., but I can't read .xls files from here.  I'm having a great time watching y'all do the do, but I won't be updating until tonight.  Sorry!




Well right now NO one is next to Neville so he can 'fire' without drawing an AoO and the female Warforged Artificter took a 5ft step away from Bale so she is not in melee combat. NOW Henry is wresling a Warforged down and everyone  

Let me see if I can post something here that is not a file (using code)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

I threw caution to the wind and posted anyways.  For your reference, .xls is a bad format for me to get to quickly.  Sorry!  
GO HENRY!!


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I actually was not serious about checking the power level.  I am quite happy with Bale the way he is.



Having a second look, I'm thinking that Marcus got the least of his 4 ECL bonus.  Maybe my math is off.  Double check it, SS.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Having a second look, I'm thinking that Marcus got the least of his 4 ECL bonus.  Maybe my math is off.  Double check it, SS.




Yea I can maybe buy that... we can tweek a bit more to bring him better in line


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow...we made it through posting a round of combat.  With the kind of stuff we're dishin' out, it seems pretty monumental.  (Maybe I'll roll a decent damage check sometime)  And now....the bodies hit the floor.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm really curious to see how the grapple plays out. I haven't used the rules in my face-to-face games or a pbp.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry I have not updated... I need to check something tonight in the rules CAUSE it will be important  will post round 2 in a couple of hours. Sorry for the delay...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

No problems here. Take your time.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 1, 2005)

I hope he needs to check how far that axe-bearing warforged's head will fly once Fury pops it off!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah that will be cool. Plus think of all the spare parts!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

Ooh way cool round, but it looks like I might be the disappearing half-dragon. 

Actually I have a quick question. I was thinking to use an action point to use an a Feat I don't have as per pg. 122 of Unearthed Arcana. So my question is 


"If I spend an action point to Emulate Feat, and that feat requires two action points to use, is it still viable?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

I will go ahead and post my action and edit it if I need to later.


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2005)

Karl,

According to the map, the warforged in the description (of where they are on the map) are on Bale, not Azreal.  Just looking for a clarification before  I post.

Keia


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

Slippshade

Touch attacks disregard Armor, Shield, and Natural Armor. So basically the 'Forged will just get Dex and enchantment bonuses.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

*To Taitzu52*

Please ignore bad attempt at computer use by a Fine Arts teacher. 

Notepad version attempt attached


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool, copies into notepad well enough.  Thanks!


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 1, 2005)

Prof - Thanks, I couldn't remember what happens with a touch attack.

Keia - I think Karl made a mistake, the warforged should be on Bale


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

Glad to be of use.

But don't worry I have enough to share.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Karl,
> 
> According to the map, the warforged in the description (of where they are on the map) are on Bale, not Azreal.  Just looking for a clarification before  I post.
> 
> Keia




You are correct... my mistake there... as he was on Azreal last round I had not changed it on the 'Map Key' sorry about that... I edited


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 1, 2005)

Fury is getting a little low on HP, all. I think once I dispatch this one, I will have to do some 'Oil of Repair ' action before I can get back in the fight.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2005)

Well they are pretty tough BUT a lot of them are pretty wounded also, and you have dropped a number of them... now the Half-Dragon  

Note also Bale is NOT being flanked by the Warforged with the spear. Oh and yes Henry did get an AoO last round but did indeed miss the standing Warforged.

Last but not least I will try something different for the next Map


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2005)

taitzu52 spoiler only please 



Spoiler



OK here is one idea that I had for Neville... how about a low-end regen; maybe your Level per Day but it only kicks in if you go into the negatives AND then a Fast Healing, of your CON bonus every Hour, limited to your level per day. Maybe also REALLY slow aging, so that he is even older then he thinks   

i.e - 
Regeneration, limited level/day; only when in the negatives (also means that Neville will automaticly stabilize) 
Fast Healing, limited CON/hour up to level times a day (so right now four times a day). 

Thoughts??


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 1, 2005)

Karl:
[sblock]Um...do I look that wimpy out there?  I spent all my gold, Marcus looked a little light to me.  But I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Karl:
> [sblock]Um...do I look that wimpy out there?  I spent all my gold, Marcus looked a little light to me.  But I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth, right?[/sblock]




Well...

[sblock]Its up to you... I know you mentioned that you thought Nevilla was at the low end of the group and I kind of agreed BUT well, just want to make sure you think your character can compete is all[/sblock]


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 1, 2005)

I will not be around for the long weekend, so feel free to NPC me in the battle if need be.  I will just attack with the sword until they are all dead.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I will not be around for the long weekend, so feel free to NPC me in the battle if need be.  I will just attack with the sword until they are all dead.




Sounds like a plan


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 2, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> [sblock]Its up to you... I know you mentioned that you thought Nevilla was at the low end of the group and I kind of agreed BUT well, just want to make sure you think your character can compete is all[/sblock]




Karl:
[sblock]Actually, I thought I was sticking up for Marcus.  But.....I'll write you an email about your suggestion.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 2, 2005)

AAARRRGHHHH all this spoiler action is driving me crazy! I have never been so tempted to break the sanctity of the sblock.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 3, 2005)

The last one said, "I'll email you".  Sorry all.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey SORRY for the delay all... I thought I would have more free time this weekend AND instead "we" had a lot of plans that "I" did not know about and so was running around like a chicken with his head just cut off (I "love" my wife's "plans"... at times is is... pure chaos)

Anyway update today and I will reply to you also *taitzu52* (got your email, just have not had time to reply)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2005)

Testing a new map outlay... can everyone see this one???
This is from combat round 2 (not updated but want to see if it works before I go for next round)



```
A  B  C  D  E  F  G  H  I  J  K  L  M  N 
1  +  +  +  +  +  X  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
2  +  +  +  +  +  [B]F[/B] W2  +  +  +  +  +  +  +   
3  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
4  +  +  +  +  +  +  + S4  +  +  +  +  +  +
5  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  W3 +  +  +  +  +
6  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  [B]h[/B]  +  +  +  [B]A[/B]  +
7  +  +  +  +  +  +  + W5  [B]N[/B]  +  X  +  +  +
8  +  +  +  +  +  X  +  +  +  +  [B]M[/B]  +  [B]a[/B]  X
9  X  [B]B[/B]  + L9  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  [B]G[/B]
10 +  +  +  + S1  +  + L6  +  +  +  +  +  +
11 +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  [B]T[/B]  + L7  +  +
12 +  +  +  + S2  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +  +
```


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks good!  (I guess that was for me anyways  )


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2005)

Well I just want to make sure everyone can see the map  jpeds are cool BUT if someone can't see it they do no good


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

The other seemed less cluttered . . . but I understand the need for placeholders.  Maybe both?  

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2005)

that could work... as the Excel one is REALLY easy to edit (this one not so much BUT )


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

The only other thing would be to export the excel into a pdf and upload both.  In that way both are quick to do and will help everyone see it.

Keia


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes I CAN read .pdf's.  (Not low tech, just high security)


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 5, 2005)

No problem here.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> The only other thing would be to export the excel into a pdf and upload both.  In that way both are quick to do and will help everyone see it.
> 
> Keia




Hmm I don't think I can create PDF's though... 

Round 3 is up!!!


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Karl,

the smite evil was in the damage.  Azreal's not a real strong guy 

Keia


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

Karl I have a question?

On the in-game page Warforged Scout S4 is at space E9, but on the attachment S4 is at space G8. Which is correct? Because by the attachment I could either attack S4 or L7, but with the in-game I could only hit L7.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2005)

The excel is the most correct... I might have to re-work the CODE part sorry about that (I was eye-balling it and I thought I might have gotten that part wrong)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

No problem I decided to go after L7 anyway.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Attack results of (23, 20, 21). Damage for those attacks, including warmage edge of +3, was 18 (13 + 5 fire), 19 (13 + 6 fire), and 18 (16 + 2 fire).




Whoa! Glad you are on my side.  Nice rolls!


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Whoa! Glad you are on my side.  Nice rolls!




Yeah, used the rest of my spells, but it hopefully got the job done.  Can't wait to get to 5th.  That will help my character out a lot, spell-wise.  

The team seems to be doing very well as well.  Good job everyone!

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Don't do so hot against nonhumanoids really *sigh* should have chosen slightly different array of powers.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 6, 2005)

That's okay I couldn't even remember to use a action point on my last action. Sometimes it just doesn't pay to do 12 things at once.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Don't do so hot against nonhumanoids really *sigh* should have chosen slightly different array of powers.



I don't do so well against ANYTHING, I'm just here for moral support.    But that was kind of my point.  So don't feel bad.  We'll have use for an infiltrating sociopath any minute now.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 6, 2005)

Actually Karl is it to late for me to use an action point on the attack? Or do I need to use it right away? It just plain slipped my mind when I initially posted.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Don't do so hot against nonhumanoids really *sigh* should have chosen slightly different array of powers.




Ferrix - Don't worry, I am a demon vs. Arcane casters, but against everything else I rely on the rest of the party too.

P.S. Ferrix - When are you going to update Halfling Quest.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Actually Karl is it to late for me to use an action point on the attack? Or do I need to use it right away? It just plain slipped my mind when I initially posted.




Sure I have not posted the Round yet, go ahead and edit


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Don't do so hot against nonhumanoids really *sigh* should have chosen slightly different array of powers.




Dude... if you surprise strike (like you did vs. the first guy and will again this round) you basically going to cut any of these dudes in half 

Now I understand against Undead, etc


----------



## Nick Whalley (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey, sorry to intrude on something that looks relevant but I was wondering if you were still seeking players?

If so (and you don't mind a changeling) would a cleric of the Traveller be allowable? Please tell me if so and ill send you details


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 6, 2005)

I think the title ment calling all former players, but Karl has the final say on these things. 

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2005)

Nick Whalley said:
			
		

> Hey, sorry to intrude on something that looks relevant but I was wondering if you were still seeking players?
> 
> If so (and you don't mind a changeling) would a cleric of the Traveller be allowable? Please tell me if so and ill send you details




Yea I have to re-edit that title... that game started a while ago, then I disappeared for 3 months and now I have re-stared it with the players again. RIGHT now we are pretty full up, but if you want to be an alt I might be able to get you in later...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> (ooc: Charge scout attacking Neville.  To Hit +8, Damage 1d8+4)





			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, which S4 is correct on the CODE map?




Hmm Taitzu, I only see one S4 on the CODE map… S1, S3 and S4?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 6, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hmm Taitzu, I only see one S4 on the CODE map… S1, S3 and S4?



I'm seeing it at E9 & H4.  But then again, I AM prone to 'technical' dificulties.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 6, 2005)

To clarify, I am attacking S4 at E9 and yes I will sink his battleship. 

Slip


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 6, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> and yes I will sink his battleship.



*NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 7, 2005)

Well after a enforced 24 Hour hiatus for poor internet connectivity I am back. Anything fun and exciting happen?

Oh and thanks Karl. I have added the action point to my attack action.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 7, 2005)

hehhe Yes I will be posting round 4 in a bit here... just about over with  you guys are tough


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 7, 2005)

Groovy


----------



## Sil (Jul 7, 2005)

Dear Karl Green;
 If you have an alternates list, or a NPC list, or really any other list, except perhaps the “Ohh... I am going to get you...” type lists, I would be rather interested in getting my name jotted down on it.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 8, 2005)

No prob there Sil...

NOTE sorry for no update yesterday... work and wife BOTH are kicking me in the butt right now... not had much if any free time to sit down much less sleep (sniff, I am working on less then 8 hours over the last 3 nights, and I am one of those dudes who needs 8 hours of sleep A NIGHT... wife does not seem to realize that I am going to be 40... yes 40! in 8 freakin days  :\  )

Anyway, hope to post it tonight... sorry again


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 8, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I am going to be 40... yes 40! in 8 freakin days  :\  )



Wow....I didn't think that gamers got that old.  I'm only 16(x2).  

I'll buy you a copy of Napoleonics and a pipe.  Happy birthday, Karl.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 8, 2005)

I have found that most fun occurs between the ages of 1 and 10 so I have decided to not age past that point. Of course it may also be because my own birthday hapens next month. Then I will be 3 for the fourth time.

So you keep fighting it, Karl. Age is a state of physiology, but immaturity is eternal.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy birthday, Karl!


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

No problem Karl, get some rest.  I'm thinking about doing the same . . . 

As for sleep, I managed to train myself to live on six hours of sleep a night.  But it takes a while to do.  Tangent there . . .sorry!

Keia


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 11, 2005)

Question on the new round.  

Karl - You have a warforged scout attacking me at point blank range.  Is that S1?  If it is, can I charge him this round?

Thanks,

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2005)

Slippshade, yes that is S1 is attacking you and yes it is within 30ft so you can charge.

Bobitron, I TOTALLY don't mind and in fact like that you post your bonuses every round... that way I don't have to refer back to your last action OR you character sheet in combat. I am slow but these notes help me out a lot


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 11, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Slippshade, yes that is S1 is attacking you and yes it is within 30ft so you can charge.





Thanks


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Karl, I was wondering, some of the psi-powers that are humanoid only, are augmentable to be able to target other types of creatures.  I was wondering, where would living constructs fall in there, since they were never considered when the XPH first came out?  Usually there are two grades of augmentation, first grade includes animal, fey, giant, magical beast and monstrous humanoid, second grade includes aberration, dragon, elemental and outsider.

Opinion?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Ferrix, TOTALLY... Warforged are just as vulnerable as any other character race.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 19, 2005)

Are we waiting on Ferrix to correct his post?  Was it correct?  Are there REALLY rules for psionics or do folks make it up as they go? :\

Taitzu52 will NEVER buy those books! Hehe!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know you are the first person I have heard anything from in days. I am beginning to think I am cursed!


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 19, 2005)

DM:[sblock]







			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Fast Healing, limited CON/hour up to level times a day (so right now four times a day).



  So I get back a total of 4 per day at 1 per hour?[/sblock]

Sorry, Bob.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry I could not log on Friday and then the weekend I turned 40 so i was mooping around the house a lot and did not do much (but the wife did make me feel better... hehe ) 

So I got distracted and forgot... updated now... hope to keep up now that the battle is over


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

taitzu52[sblock]







> So I get back a total of 4 per day at 1 per hour?



Ah maybe... you get back 1 per hour equal to your CON bonus, and it works your level number of times a day. Does that make better sense? I don't have Neville here in front of me so I don't remember your CON bonus, but if it is +1 then yes you get back that[/sblock]

Sorry, Bob


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 19, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Taitzu52 will NEVER buy those books! Hehe!




Dude, I feakin' loathe psionics as a DM or player. I'm liking Ferrix in action, though.

Edit: I really don't mind about the Sblocks, guys, I was just intensely curious.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, psionics is like sausage making.  I like the product, I just don't wanna know how it's done.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 19, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> _Also seven of the Warforged are carrying Elixirs that radiate magic and look a lot like Fury’s ‘Repair Minor Damage’_





WOOT!


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh remember the Healing stuff… normally Cure spells and potions don’t work in the Mourlands, but you did receive a few of those Rope Trip Scrolls. They only last a number of Minutes, instead of Hours so you can’t ‘camp’ in there but can do normal Healing. Also reading the new Five Kingdoms book, it does say that Paladin’s Laying on Hands works as does Psychic Healing and Monk’s Wholeness of Body. And of course Repair spells work normally…

And I just teasing there Bob... if you read it I will not hunt you down or anything


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Hey, psionics is like sausage making.  I like the product, I just don't wanna know how it's done.




I am so very glad I was NOT drinking Coke when I read this post... cause I snorted very badly... DAMN YOU


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 19, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Hey, psionics is like sausage making.  I like the product, I just don't wanna know how it's done.




I am going to have to second taitzu52 on that!!   (Nice analogy though - May I borrow that sometime? I can probably make my players shot soda out of their noses.  )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 19, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Oh remember the Healing stuff… normally Cure spells and potions don’t work in the Mourlands, but you did receive a few of those Rope Trip Scrolls. They only last a number of Minutes, instead of Hours so you can’t ‘camp’ in there but can do normal Healing. Also reading the new Five Kingdoms book, it does say that Paladin’s Laying on Hands works as does Psychic Healing and Monk’s Wholeness of Body. And of course Repair spells work normally…
> 
> And I just teasing there Bob... if you read it I will not hunt you down or anything




Excellent now I just need to bring the healer muffins or something. Because right now heavy sarcasm could take Taran out.  

And Bobitron you aren't the only one to to be tempted by the mysteries of the sblock.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I am going to have to second taitzu52 on that!!   (Nice analogy though - May I borrow that sometime? I can probably make my players shot soda out of their noses.  )



It's an old Imperialist era German quote:
"People who enjoy eating sausage and respect the law should not watch either being made" - Otto von Bismarck


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 20, 2005)

I will update tomorrow.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 20, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> It's an old Imperialist era German quote:
> "People who enjoy eating sausage and respect the law should not watch either being made" - Otto von Bismarck




 My students are going to love this stuff next term. (Well at least the ones that listen.)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 20, 2005)

PS: I do have precise shot, but Done is Done and the warforged punks are.  

Question: since it has been a while...did we ever make any arrangements for healing in the Mourneland?  I thought we had, but I can't find it in the back-posts.


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

I believe it was using rope tricks.  Within the rope tricks, the spells will work.

Is it still possible to "lay on hands" and have it work.  Will it recover if it is used?

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

I have to re-look up my notes about how many scrolls of _Rope Trick_ number nine gave you, but you have at least two or three...

As for lay-on-hands recovering I will have to look that up in the Five Nation book tonight... my gut feeling is that it would recover and be able to be used the next day again, etc

ALSO natural healing does NOT work in the Mourlands I do remember that but forgot to mention it


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> PS: I do have precise shot, but Done is Done and the warforged punks are.




D'oh sorry about that


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

OK number 13 gave your group 10 of the _Rope Trick_ Scrolls. Each lasts for 3 minutes only BUT they do allow for Healing to be used within them. Just in case you want to know  You have another four or five days of Travel to get to Gillen d'Cannith's Tower where the journal that you are looking for was being kept


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 20, 2005)

We are using recharge magic, correct?

Or did I make that up?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> We are using recharge magic, correct?
> 
> Or did I make that up?




I'm drawing a blank here... ah what??


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 21, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Uneathed Arcana rules that I am using...
> Any of the Variant Character Classes talking about in Unearthed Acrana (pg. 47-58, and the Specialist Wizards on pg 59-64), all the additional uses for Action Points (pg 122-124), *Recharge Magic (pg 157-162)*, and Reputation (pg182).
> 
> I _think_ I will also be using Item Familars (pg 170-173)




Bolded is what he's talking about.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bolded is what he's talking about.




D'oh... thanks F; so yes SS I am using that rule...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool! Well if that is the case I have no problem casting some ID spells and such. (I hope I am understanding this correctly  ) But I only used a single Shield spell so according to the chart - I rest as normal and that particular spell recharges in 30 minutes. Right? (I've never used this variant before)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 21, 2005)

I am going to have to re-read it myself as I have not looked at it for four or five months and I am drawing a blank about it   

Anyway, you are using a Rope Trick, and everyone but Fury and Azreal I am assuming are jumping in to do a little Healing... what/how many spells, scrolls, potions or 'tiles' do you wish to use? Just want to make sure (I see Taran is going to use 3 potions, and Marcus plans on casting some spells)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 21, 2005)

I was just planning to use what is needed if Marcus ran out of healing spells. I figured I would take any healing he would give me then top off if neccessary. I am also very open to sharing if anybody else needs a little pick me up.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Let's see what Marcus and Azreal can do before anybody starts capping off any potions.  Other than that, possible Identify on the wand would be great.  I'm sure we can wait on the weapon, they hurt things just fine I'd figure.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 21, 2005)

ok, I will hold off on potions until all spells are exhausted.

I agree, identify on the wand would be good.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 21, 2005)

Well if none mind I will take care of that while waiting for some healing.

So we have the Wand, Spear, and Great Axe correct?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 21, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> So we have the Wand, Spear, and Great Axe correct?




Yep...

Let me post everyone's conditions again...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 21, 2005)

Fury is undamaged (having used ALL the extra Exilers you found)
Bale has taken 19 points of damage
Taran has taken 21 points of damage (healed 8 by Azreal)
Neville has taken 14 points of damage (healed 8 by Azreal); Henry has taken 5 points of damage
Azreal is healed up 
Amon is unhurt
Marcus and Arrow are unhurt


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

Azreal can cast one Aid spell within the Rope trick, if that will help.  Empowered if he is able using Divine Metamagic.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

Karl Green,

Since Races of Eberron came out, it has the racial substitution level for the changeling rogue and I was wondering if I could retrofit Amon with those.  It would really fit his character better, since he'll never get any use out of trapfinding or trapsense, and the other abilities which replace them would make more sense.

What say you?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Karl Green,
> 
> Since Races of Eberron came out, it has the racial substitution level for the changeling rogue and I was wondering if I could retrofit Amon with those.  It would really fit his character better, since he'll never get any use out of trapfinding or trapsense, and the other abilities which replace them would make more sense.
> 
> What say you?




 Well I am picking that book up tonight SOOO it should be ok... give me time to read it also but what are you looking at??


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well I am picking that book up tonight SOOO it should be ok... give me time to read it also but what are you looking at??




1st Racial Substitution Level: Social Intuition replaces Trapfinding
3rd Racial Substitution Level: Minor Lore replaces Trap Sense

Social Intuition

Making a Gather Information check to gain knowledge takes a changeling rogue only 1d4+1x10 minutes, instead of the normal 1d4+1 hours.
A gut assessment of a social situation with a Sense Motive check can be made as a full-round action instead of taking a full minute.
A changeling rogue can take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate and Sense Motive checks, even if stress or distraction would normally prevent him from doing so.

Minor Lore
Beginning at 3rd level, he gains a +1 bonus on all Knowledge checks (though this bonus doesn't change an untrained check to a trained check), improving by +1 every three levels thereafter.  In addition, whenever the rogue successfully aids another character's Knowledge check that character can apply this bonus on his check result (in addition to the bonus granted by the rogue's aid another attempt).


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *A changeling rogue can take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate and Sense Motive checks, even if stress or distraction would normally prevent him from doing so.





What? I hadn't read that portion of the book yet, but that seems WAY powerful.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> What? I hadn't read that portion of the book yet, but that seems WAY powerful.




However, you give up one of the key standpoints of being a rogue, being able to find and disable traps with a DC over 20, a very powerful ability as is.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> However, you give up one of the key standpoints of being a rogue, being able to find and disable traps with a DC over 20, a very powerful ability as is.




Hmmm... I guess that is true. Anyone looking to make a more social sort of rogue would be a fool not to take it, though.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> What? I hadn't read that portion of the book yet, but that seems WAY powerful.



Well, powerful, yes....but take a good look around at this group.  Folks have purposefully toned down what could be some devistating characters.

And I'll bet this Tower is just brimming with deadliness!  Sigh.....I guess all the risky trapwork will fall to poor old Neville.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Well, powerful, yes....but take a good look around at this group.  Folks have purposefully toned down what could be some devistating characters.
> 
> And I'll bet this Tower is just brimming with deadliness!  Sigh.....I guess all the risky trapwork will fall to poor old Neville.




Not that Amon has any skill at disabling or finding traps anyways.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Not that Amon has any skill at disabling or finding traps anyways.



I was going to check that, but you made some changes already, it seems.  Not a problem, Neville's pretty much designed to be a saving throw monster.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm still getting used to the gestalt aspect of the game. I mean, yeah, you have all sorts of special abilities and attacks, but you still only have one class worth of HP, and you can still only do one thing in a round. Takes a little bit of consideration. I know I won't be charging in _quite_ so hard next time.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually, I take back what I said about my saving throws.....Azreal's are friggin' UNGODLY.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Actually, I take back what I said about my saving throws.....Azreal's are friggin' UNGODLY.



Hey now . . . they are very 'godly'  

Keia


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

That's the biggest limiting factor in gestalt, you are still only a single character with a single rounds worth of actions and a single class worth of HP.  So while you are a bit more powerful, you aren't the equal of two seperate characters.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 22, 2005)

Versus Spells and enchantments I can get pretty close to Azreal, but not vs. anything else.

Of course if I make my save for any spell that does partial damage with a save I take nothing, which I found very appealing. 

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 22, 2005)

OK Ferris that sounds fine... Oh now I don't think Azreal can carry all of you, maybe a few of your stripped down BUT for sure not Fury


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK Ferris that sounds fine... Oh now I don't think Azreal can carry all of you, maybe a few of your stripped down BUT for sure not Fury




Cool, updating character sheet now.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

Carry?  Were you referring to my last post?  I just wanted him to scout.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Carry?  Were you referring to my last post?  I just wanted him to scout.





AHHH got ya    thought you wanted him to carry you all over the pile


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

It'll be just like that scene in Dino DeLaurentis' classic recreation, 'Flash Gordon'.  "Fly, my brave Hawkmen!!!"   Hehehe.  Sorry.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> It'll be just like that scene in Dino DeLaurentis' classic recreation, 'Flash Gordon'.  "Fly, my brave Hawkmen!!!"   Hehehe.  Sorry.





(in my best Queen voice) "*FLASH* ah, ah... savoir of everyone of us!!!"


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 22, 2005)

You nuts, I love ya both.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 22, 2005)

If you recall, the Hawkmen scene's music was a rip off straight from the video game, *Zaxxon*.
Yes, I am as old as dirt.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 22, 2005)

Karl,

Was I able to get off some Identify spells? Either last night or before we left this morning? I was only waiting till after healing so as to be ready when he needed me.

If so I had planned to use it in this order - Wand, Spear, Great Axe. It would take 3 hours to perform but only 15 or so rounds to recharge, so I could do it while sleeping.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> If you recall, the Hawkmen scene's music was a rip off straight from the video game, *Zaxxon*.
> Yes, I am as old as dirt.





Hey I still thought it was cool. I still watch my VHS tape sometimes. Now I'm looking for the DVD.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 22, 2005)

A general question for anyone who knows. Since we are using the Recharge Magic option, do I still need to rest 8 hours or can I just do a 4 hour trance like an elf? Whatever it takes to get the rest I need to recharge is fine, I just don't know.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 23, 2005)

If you are changing your spells memorized for the day, then you need the rest...as I understand it, Sorcerer casters and people who keep the same spells don't need to rest.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 23, 2005)

Groovy! So I shoud have plenty of time to cast 3 Identify spells and still get 4 hours Trance in before morning. (I was just worried about slowing things down.)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry about that… I was off-line this weekend (again!) 

Your identify gets the following…
Great Axe +1, Bane vs. Humans
Longspear +2
The short staff is an Artifacter Infused item, that has Burning Hands (cast at 4th level) cast onto 6 times (one of those has been used so 5), and Repair Moderate Damage (cast at 4th level) cast on it 3 times.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 25, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sorry about that… I was off-line this weekend (again!)
> 
> Your identify gets the following…
> Great Axe +1, Bane vs. Humans
> ...




I know the feeling. 

Wow, glad I'm not human!  

So is the Atificer Infused item something only an Artificer can use?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I know the feeling.
> 
> Wow, glad I'm not human!
> 
> So is the Atificer Infused item something only an Artificer can use?




I have to look at it tonight when I get home... I _think_ that non=Artifciers can use them BUT I am not sure. I know Rogues can with their Use Magic Item skill check of 20.


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

Karl,

Two quick questions.  Is Azreal human enough to be affected by the axe?  I didn't think so, but thought I should check.  

Also, on the spear, do you allow using a long spear as a quarterstaff if a foe closes to inside of ten feet?

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2005)

I will re-read when I get home tonight BUT I think that as you gained the benifits of being human from the Template (extra skills and feat) you must face the drawback  so I would say the greatsword would affect him

As for the longspear as a quarterstaff, yes


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I will re-read when I get home tonight BUT I think that as you gained the benifits of being human from the Template (extra skills and feat) you must face the drawback  so I would say the greatsword would affect him



That's right.  Cool, thanks!

Keia


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 26, 2005)

Extremely busy as of late so NPC me if you need to and I will post when I can.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

I must say that it would be extremely hard to NPC both of your characters. 

Just a heads up, I'm going to be a little busier this weekend, and early next week.  So long posts may not happen for me during that time.

Also....WotC's site has some great Eberron articles up today,  check it!

TZ


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2005)

I was reading up on Infused Items for Artifacter’s and made bit of a mistake… The staff has 5 – Burning Hands gems and 3 – Repair Moderate Damage, and 1 – Silence Spell (the Silent and 1 Burning Hands were already used). Anyway NORMALLY what the Artifacter does is infused some item with their spell allotment a day and then can cast those spells in 1-minute time, or if they spend an Action Point AND also the staff had more infused-per-day that the Artifacter could normally cast in day BUT the gems appear to be Dragonshards and allowed ‘her’ to cast the +1 extra infused a day and to cast them as standard actions. 
NOW I am not sure if a non-Artifactor would be able to use them still, so I am going to read a bit over on Wizards of the Coast to see what I can figure out…


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Can't we get a living opponent? Jeez... mindless, immune to poison and crits, I've got nothing!


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Can't we get a living opponent? Jeez... mindless, immune to poison and crits, I've got nothing!





Haha well you are in the Mourlands  now if you looked at the Prologs you will note a NUMBER of living people (as well as some more unliving) that are after you all


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Haha well you are in the Mourlands  now if you looked at the Prologs you will note a NUMBER of living people (as well as some more unliving) that are after you all




Yeah, I know... I'm just complaining cause I'm not in my element, that's all.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

Dang....I was operating with 2 AC less than I should of.  As per Karl's post #296, my Barkskin wasn't on.  I edited my character accordingly.

Speaking of tatoos, my Resist Energy is set to _fire_.  Believe you me, I'll be taking a round to change that very, very soon.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 3, 2005)

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. Hadn't heard anything in a while.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry all... updates a coming...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 3, 2005)

No problem, I had just been kinda busy. So I answered what I could but didn't have a chance to look around at the various forums. So I didn't know if RL had slammed anybody else. One of these days I need to win the lottery or something!


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 4, 2005)

I am slammed with work until next week, so I will be posting little if at all until then,

Sorry,

Slip


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 4, 2005)

Did I read this wrong?  I thought that Bale's _Dispel_ ended combat.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 4, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I am slammed with work until next week, so I will be posting little if at all until then,
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> Slip




Sorry to hear that, Slip. 

Sorry to go off topic here, Karl, but Slip...

[sblock] Can you link me to that Shadowrun pbp again? I think I deleted the PM by accident.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Did I read this wrong?  I thought that Bale's _Dispel_ ended combat.




Yeah, it did. I think Shaggy was a little confused. I missed it the first time I read through, as well.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 4, 2005)

I concur with Bob....Sorry to hear about work giving you problems.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 4, 2005)

Karl,

Did you ever find out/ decide if I can activate the Artificer's Staff?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 4, 2005)

I have been reading the FAQ and Errata on the WOTC boards and I think the closes I have come to is that it would require a *Use Magical Device* skill check (DC 20 + level of the spell)


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes combat is ended, but a few of us needed to make reflex saves for the lighting attack.

Bob - I will send you a PM over at the IK forums and give you the links.  Is that ok?

Slip


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 4, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Yes combat is ended, but a few of us needed to make reflex saves for the lighting attack.
> 
> Bob - I will send you a PM over at the IK forums and give you the links.  Is that ok?
> 
> Slip




Awesome, thanks.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 4, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> it would require a *Use Magical Device* skill check (DC 20 + level of the spell)



Well, looks like we're SOL seeing that no one (and I hope you didn't nix this skill, Ferrix) has UMD.  I promise at least one dot when EPs are handed out.  Wasn't there an artificer around here somewhere.....


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 4, 2005)

Bob - PM sent over on the privateer press forums.  Let me know when you get it.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Well, looks like we're SOL seeing that no one (and I hope you didn't nix this skill, Ferrix) has UMD.  I promise at least one dot when EPs are handed out.  Wasn't there an artificer around here somewhere.....





Well whoever takes the skilll will get use of a cool magic item.   Unfortunately I don't know if I will personally have any to spare.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Nope, I'd never invested ranks in it, although I probably should at some point.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 5, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Bob - PM sent over on the privateer press forums.  Let me know when you get it.




Got it, thanks, Slip.


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem Bob, enjoy your reading. 

Slip


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 9, 2005)

Oops I thought it was already decided to rest for the night. If not I am more than happy to edit my response.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 11, 2005)

If it is of any help I have a mostly empty Heward's Haversack (have room for 72 lbs), and am only carrying 29 lbs with a 20 Str.

I mean the character would prefer to fight but even he realizes the odds against us in this place.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh......the DRAMA!!!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 11, 2005)

Actually I have a that same picture over my desk at school.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Genius!!*


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 15, 2005)

It looks like I am going to be changing jobs soon, more money, but a lot more responsibility.  I will not be able to post with any kind of consistency and my family and work is going to take up all of my time.

Karl - See if you can find someone to take over Bale and Edana for me

Ferrix and Bobitron 

Bob, I was wondering if you still wanted to take over Bubbles in Ferrix's Halfling Quest game.  You had interest before and I am sure you would take good care of her if Ferrix is ok with it.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 15, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> It looks like I am going to be changing jobs soon, more money, but a lot more responsibility.  I will not be able to post with any kind of consistency and my family and work is going to take up all of my time.
> 
> Karl - See if you can find someone to take over Bale and Edana for me
> 
> ...




Slip- I'm really sorry to hear that, but congrats anyhow. Best wishes with all your endeavors. I hope things are going well with the triplets. Bale and his relationship with Edana is the foremost thing I love about this game, and you will be sorely missed by this player, anyhow.

Yes, I'd still be willing to play Bubbles. Thanks for your approval.


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 15, 2005)

Yah, would be fun to continue exploring it, but I need to make work and home a priority right now and these games are just a distraction I can't have at the moment.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 15, 2005)

Bobitron - Left you a message over at the IK forums as well.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 15, 2005)

bummer but I understand SS... I will just NPC him for now unless some lurker pops up 

Good luck!


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 15, 2005)

Damn shame to see you go.  I'll miss seeing you play your characters; both of them.

Good luck!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 15, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> It looks like I am going to be changing jobs soon, more money, but a lot more responsibility.  I will not be able to post with any kind of consistency and my family and work is going to take up all of my time.






Well yeah for the more money thing   , but sorry about the lot more responsibility thing   . 

And must say you will be missed, as it has been highly enjoyable to game with you.

Good Luck!


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Bob:*
By your command......





Hehehehe!


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 17, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Hehehehe!




What sort of tomfoolery is this?!?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2005)

I always saw Fury more as Muffit….


? What?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 17, 2005)

Calibretto from Battlechasers, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Keia (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool, Bobitron.  Perfect picture and idea.  

I loved battlechasers . . . <sniff> wish that would have continued.

Keia


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sure, Bob.  Of course, there is the alternative.......

BEEDY-BEEDY-BEEDY......





See what happens when you leave us to our own ends, Karl?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 22, 2005)

ROTFL  to funny man

Sorry for the delay again all... my home computer is now offically koput. I am getting a new one this weekend, cause I NEEDS it  Home hunting is depressing anyway. Not much in our price range here in Seattle (we would like to get something around $200,000 but the only things that are in that range around here are REALLY bad )

Anyway, update to come soon


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 22, 2005)

I say no problem!  (As the man who had 2 computers melt down in a 9 month period.)

Bummer on the house hunt.   Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

Good luck, Karl.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

C'mon Karl, there's more expensive markets in this country.  Like....Long Island...Malibu....Manhattan....um....ok, good luck!


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 26, 2005)

In case y'all didn't see it, Karl is officially stalled.  Hope he comes back soon.  Send him Dell gift certificates or something.

*Ferrix:*
[sblock]Still feel like playing some Derrik?
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=94165&page=5[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea sorry... I updated today as I am not to busy as work and the boards are not to slow today BUT I am not sure if I will get to over the long weekend soooo just in case  

Man I got to get you guys OUT of these lands  I AM playing on LOTS more role-playing and interaction NOT just... combat, walk a bit, combat, sleep, walk some more, combat


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

On the good side . . . lots of xps for the League!! Yay!!  

Keia


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 31, 2005)

Glad to hear from you, Karl. How is everything going?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 31, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Glad to hear from you, Karl. How is everything going?




No home computer yet... work busy... wife stressed (causing Karl lots and LOTS of stress), but on the bright side... tonight I start my Face-To-Face *Iron Kingdom - an Age of Wurms* game  (see Story Hour for the basics )

Hope to catch up with all soon


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 31, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> No home computer yet... work busy... wife stressed (causing Karl lots and LOTS of stress), but on the bright side... tonight I start my Face-To-Face *Iron Kingdom - an Age of Wurms* game  (see Story Hour for the basics )
> 
> Hope to catch up with all soon




Bummer....Bummer squared....Very Bummer. But the bright side sounds good (Iron Kingdoms is way groovy), though I have never player the Age of Wurms.

Take your time, I'm grading papers.


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2005)

Just checking in!

Keia


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 7, 2005)

The large mound of papers moves slightly. At first it seems to be some kind of paper ooze, but at last a muffled sounds breaks thru. "I am here....please send help!"


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry again guys… still no home computer, so I can only post at work AND work is really busy. BUT I am re-building the computer and should have all the parts in place by this Friday. Then I am getting Windows XP and upgrading with all the patches so a hoping no more ‘spy’ stuff on the computer  

Anyway I don’t get to post much here, as I can only sneak on for a few minutes here and there… please be a bit more patient and I will get back full-time into posting… I miss my games


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 7, 2005)

And your games miss you, oh fearless leader.  Have a doughnut on me.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 7, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> And your games miss you, oh fearless leader.  Have a doughnut on me.





I concur, but have two. (They have holes in them!  )

Just wanted you to know we hadn't forsaken you. (I still remember when I had 3 computers go out in a 6 month period. Technology hates me! :\ )


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 7, 2005)

We'll wait for you, Karl. Good luck!


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2005)

Still here and hoping everything works out the best to you and your CPU!! 

Keia


----------

